#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-01
<pe_ropeno> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, pe_ropeno.
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-02
<dholbach> hello everyone
<dholbach> anyone here for the ubuntu dev hangout?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dholbach!
<Zack__> Yup. :)
<dholbach> I updated the video url on ubuntuonair.com
<Zack__> Okay.
<Zack__> Thanks. :)
<dholbach> if you could quickly say hi and introduce yourselves and let us know what you're interested, that'd be greta
<dholbach> great :)
<Zack__> Okay, I'm Zack from Ontario Canada. And I'm here to learn some more about 12.10 and Ubuntu related topics.
<dholbach> Zack__, if you have specific question, please ask :)
<coolbhavi> Zack__, also you can try out the beta version in a vm for hands on experience :)
<Zack__> Yes. I really should do that.
<Zack__> Okay got one. What are the best tools/resources to get started on Ubuntu app development?
<coolbhavi> Zack__, install quickly and go through the documentation on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/
<Zack__> perfect! thanks. :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> dholbach, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=679968
<gandhi> meow
<gandhi> can't see the video and chat area together :(
<gandhi> as in could not read the text
<gandhi> is had to scroll a lot
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: don't worry about it, screen size
<JoseeAntonioR> Ctrl + - (minus sign)
<gandhi> wow! nice idea
 * gandhi seems like the youtube iframe in this page needs a resolution fix or may be the irc and video must be side-by-side 
<gandhi> i can make this site better :)
<jvrbanac> queue jokes about "apt-get install caffeine"
<gandhi> contribution is making the site better ?
<gandhi> sudo make caffeine
<gandhi> xchat! :)
<unica> lets get aout
<gandhi> is there any automated script for packing?
<gandhi> like that giftwrap project tried to do, sometime back....
<coolbhavi> gandhi, you can take a look at pkgme I guess
<gandhi> coolbhavi: hmm..i would pack gems rather :)
<coolbhavi> gem2deb :)
<gandhi> yup
<gandhi> that is better
<gandhi> :D
<gandhi> India FTW!
<coolbhavi> gandhi, hmm :)
<gandhi> gandhi said something else also dholbach :) ^^
<gandhi> gandhi: started ubuntu-bangalore along with coolbhavi ;)
<jvrbanac> Congrats Bhavani!
<gandhi> thank you guys
<gandhi> nice once
<dholbach> :)
<gandhi> *one
<gandhi> ta ta
<coolbhavi> :) gandhi hope to get in touch soon
<coolbhavi> regarding ubuntu in bangalore :)
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, thanks!
<deyan_ubuntu> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-03
<karni> severity - "grave" :D?
<smartboyhw> Ooh how is the on air going?:P
<smartboyhw> I mean the marathon btw
<smartboyhw> :P
<Zignd> Hi there
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-04
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to the 24-hour Canonical Community Team Marathon! || http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ || Donate on the webpage, let's help!
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to the 24-hour Canonical Community Team Marathon! || http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ || Donate on the webpage, let's help! || Remember to refresh your browser at 14, 18, 22, 2 and 6 UTC for the new hangout || We're starting soon, so stay tuned
<JoseAntonioR> ok, this is a test for the notices.
<JoseAntonioR> test succeded.
<sebsebseb> hi
<bkerensa> hi
<adolphus> hiiiiii
<bkerensa> We will be starting momentarily folks! :) stay tuned in
<smartboyhw> Yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay
<bkerensa> Now Live
<smartboyhw> Now live add oil to the Community team!!!!!!:P
 * smartboyhw goes to twitter and g+ to post
<dholbach> HELLO EVERYONE! :)
<smartboyhw> HELLO
<bkerensa> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> I answer support questions there :P
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, where?:P
<JoseeAntonioR> the Ubuntu facebook page
<smartboyhw> ah
<bkerensa> jono: its 6am in NYC
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> 9am is the peak web traffic time statistically for the web
 * smartboyhw is 6:10 PM here doing homework:P
<aquarius> not sure why balloons' Ubuntu Shrine has CDs all over it, since you can't have an Ubuntu CD any more :)
<smartboyhw> aquarius, balloons isn't in this channel btw
<aquarius> I noticed. I assume he's only just woken up ;)
<smartboyhw> aquarius, yeah:P
<smartboyhw> yay here is balloons :P
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I blame canda
<balloons> :-p
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<smartboyhw> ;p_
 * smartboyhw gets to actually SEE balloons typing for the first time:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, slow typing eh?:P
 * smartboyhw goes talking here:P
 * aquarius donates some money to dpm
<jcastro_> what?
<jcastro_> aquarius, but you love music!!
 * smartboyhw is 14 and does not have any money to donate so he can just stay here:P
<aquarius> I do. But dpm was losing :)
<aquarius> and I like greenpeace :)
<smartboyhw> I would have donated to balloons if I DO have money:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, your here :-) That's a nice donation
<smartboyhw> balloons, LOL
<mhall119> you can donate via paypal too, smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> mhall119, I don't have Paypal
<smartboyhw> anyway my parents won't permit that:P
<HarryLweber> hello everyone! hi jono its the former silverlion from Ubuntu-Beginners ;)
<bkerensa> mhall119: you take bitcoins? :D
 * smartboyhw blames his parents:P
<JoseeAntonioR> convince AlanBell to migrate meetingology to Limnoria!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<mhall119> bkerensa: no, only real money
<dubaco> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, dubaco :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I am gonna zsync the Ubuntu Studio image and test it today (still QA):P
<dubaco> i'm in a sociology class :P
<aquarius> if Erica goes into labour, does Jono leave the marathon? or does the camera go to hospital with him? :)
<dubaco> teacher is usually way too fast for me to understand her
<bkerensa> jono: I dont go to sleep until 4am
<smartboyhw> LOL
<dubaco> jono: hej
<aquarius> I could make a payment via failcoin.com if that'd help
<dubaco> bitcoin?
<aquarius> ha! now: the community team give jono a remedial lecture in economics ;)
<mhall119> again
<smartboyhw> LOL
<jcastro_> http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/jt213/eli5_what_bitcoins_are_what_they_are_used_for_and/
<HarryLweber> can someone please cut off the keyboard sounds? that would be great!
<bkerensa> jono: Ten BTC is a lot converted to USD
<bkerensa> :)
<smartboyhw> HarryLweber, er that is difficult:P
<balloons> we're losing to an error message?
<balloons> http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/
<bkerensa> 0.1 btc is $2 USD
<smartboyhw> balloons, er what error?
<balloons> http://www.reddit.com/
<dubaco> laters
 * smartboyhw does not find any errors
 * smartboyhw wonders if anyone accidentally got into the g+ hangout link what will happen
<smartboyhw> Why are you all laughing?...
<aquarius> also, given the instantrimshot noises that are showing up, you lot might find http://myinstants.com/ useful
<smartboyhw> lol
<aquarius> oi!
<aquarius> less of that, jcastro_
<aquarius> cheeky git :)
<jcastro_> hahaha
 * smartboyhw goes and registers the nick ubuntu-marathon
<ubuntu-marathon> LOL
<JoseeAntonioR> ubuntu-marathon: anyways, the IRCC can take it from you at any time
<ubuntu-marathon> just lol
<bkerensa> jono: You raised $830
<bkerensa> :D
<youBuntu> make ubuntu supporting a lot of games and everybody will use it because of its performence ;)
<smartboyhw> ;(
<youBuntu> *performance
<da_ravioli> so, who is responsible for what at ubuntu/canonical?
<smartboyhw> Oops sorry wrong smiley:P
<aquarius> Save The Stalkers
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> da_ravioli, wow you want a lesson for that?:P
<da_ravioli> can we ask questions?
<JoseeAntonioR> da_ravioli: sure
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, Joey!
<smartboyhw> **** just a short post sorry: http://2buntu.com/2012/10/03/canonical-community-team-24-hour-marathon/ (the askubuntu unofficial blog:P)
<mhall119> da_ravioli: there's a lot of people in ubuntu/canonical
<smartboyhw> hey ho elfy
 * balloons waves at elfy
<da_ravioli> i mean, if we can ask questions, it would be cool to know whom we can ask concerning specific topics
 * jcastro_ nods
<elfy> hi balloons
<dpm>  _   _ _____ _     _     ___   ___   ___   ___
<dpm> | | | | ____| |   | |   / _ \ / _ \ / _ \ / _ \
<dpm> | |_| |  _| | |   | |  | | | | | | | | | | | | |
<dpm> |  _  | |___| |___| |__| |_| | |_| | |_| | |_| |
<dpm> |_| |_|_____|_____|_____\___/ \___/ \___/ \___/
<smartboyhw> jono, really that blog post is a bit too quick for typing, I type itin 2 minutes and forced roland taylor to approve:P
<smartboyhw> dpm, that looks like spam:P
<SuperMatt> speaking of translations, can we have software center changed to the british version of centre?
<d0od> SuperMatt: Yessssh
<smartboyhw> balloons, what are you gona test today?
<SuperMatt> morning joey
<mhall119> hey d0od, can we get a plug on OMG about this?
<balloons> smartboyhw, anything and everything
<smartboyhw> balloons, oh!
<balloons> actually, I'll be doing some iso testing today and working on testcases :-)
 * smartboyhw wants balloons to test smartboyhw
<balloons> and share some surprises
<elfy> SuperMatt: it reads as centre here for me
<smartboyhw> balloons, I'm gonna do maybe like some Ubuntu Studio and vanilla testing today. You want me to work on a testcase?:P
<SuperMatt> elfy: 12.04 or 12.10?
<smartboyhw> balloons, what surprises eh?:P
<elfy> smartboyhw: 12.10
<smartboyhw> elfy, wrong guy mate:P
<elfy> SuperMatt: even :)
<SuperMatt> weird, my 12.10 says center
<balloons> smartboyhw, I hear your going to make the studio post-install cases
 * smartboyhw is going to do 12.10 testing today however:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes gonna make it to ISO Tracker by RC
<balloons> a side goal was to get exotic installations going today
<elfy> SuperMatt: I use xubuntu - but I don't think that should make a difference
<SuperMatt> not it shouldn't
<smartboyhw> we want some edit after today and before RC.
<balloons> so if you have some exotic hardware, try for an installation ;-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, I only got a notebook dude;P
<darvock> hello all :)
<balloons> a notebook is exotic!
<jono> hey folks
<smartboyhw> balloons, sorry I am doing it on a VM. The notebook is my only working machine you know:P
<SuperMatt> I wish I could do more in ubuntu, but I have a demanding job/girlfriend, and very little direction so I can never manage to do anything
<jono> please spread the word on Twitter and your blogs to get people over to marathon.ubuntuonair.com :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh!
<smartboyhw> jono, did .....
<jono> smartboyhw,  :-)
<smartboyhw> jono, :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah ahh
 * smartboyhw wonders why everyone is talking to him:P
<smartboyhw> mhall119, good intro:P
 * smartboyhw is doing some Chinese exercise:P
<smartboyhw> balloons, labelling yourself is NOT fun (though I like my nick HTC (Howard the Coward)):P
<SuperMatt> absolutely no one is talking in #ubuntu-uk
<SuperMatt> un heard of
<smartboyhw> balloons, no need to intro please we all know about you:P
<balloons> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<smartboyhw> balloons, er?
<SuperMatt> balloons: I'm happy to try an install on my ssd with a massive LVM setup on the other disks
<balloons> SuperMatt, excellent :-)
<javito> daily-live better than beta2?
<smartboyhw> balloons, testing Ubuntu Studio now:P
<balloons> let us know how it turns out..
<balloons> you can report results on the tracker; http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/219/builds
<SuperMatt> balloons: if I lose all my data there will be hell to pay
<balloons> javito, daily-live or beta2 your choice :-)
<SuperMatt> There shouldn't be an issue though
<balloons> SuperMatt, backups, backups :-)
 * smartboyhw recommends daily-live of course:P
<d0od> Is balloons nick?
<elfy> yea
<balloons> dBod yes
<javito> I will get new pc(A8-3850) these days so before final release need to install something
<SuperMatt> balloons: I have backups of the important things, don't worry
<bittin> what is this?
<smartboyhw> d0od, real name Nicholas Skaggs but nick is balloons
<smartboyhw> balloons, why did you choose this nick srsly?
<daker> dholbach: maybe some Gangam style Ubuntu remix
<daker> Gangnam*
 * smartboyhw recommends dholbach jono Daviey balloons mhall119 to play some music for us:P
<dholbach> gangnam style....... let's see - I can't say I'm really fond of the song, but I'll see what I can do :)
<bittin> nice stuff =>
<mhall119> you don't want me playing music
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol really that is not a good gamertag:P
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twenty-One_Balloons
 * smartboyhw likes this socialization eh:P
<smartboyhw> btw my nick = my email
<JoseeAntonioR> say Hi, guys!
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, er hi:P
<daker> NOT me :)
<SuperMatt> jono: is there a way to *group* donate?
<SuperMatt> no, the feed has died for me!
<smartboyhw> jono, the two things you want us to do: First one did, second one impossible I don't have money (I'm 14)
<balloons> ahh!
<darvock> D:
<jono> feed coming back soon
<SuperMatt> SHE JUST CAN'T HANDLE 31 CONNECTIONS
<smartboyhw> Now who disrupted the hangout?:(:(:(:(:((
<jono> dholbach, give us the link when ready
<smartboyhw> SuperMatt, LOL
<mhall119> bkerensa: tell your contact at google to watch this to see how well we break it
<smartboyhw> Let us just hang out here for a while:P
<Laney> :(
<smartboyhw> Laney, why :(?
<darvock> sooooooo....
<jcastro_> He was loving the jokes apparently
<Laney> because it went away, of course
<jono> sorry folks, hangout coming back soon
<bkerensa> mhall119: hmm
<Laney> which forced me to join this channel :P
<javito> what is this marathon about ?
<smartboyhw> Laney, LOL
<smartboyhw> javito, charity duh:P
<javito> but what they will do for charity:P
<HarryLweber> am i the only one having problems with the live stream?
 * smartboyhw is doing promotion in #ubuntuforums to everyone who joined the channel:P
<Laney> I realised that my life isn't complete without a bit o'Holbach
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so people leaving is refreshing the page, don't worry
<balloons> indeed
<jono> are we back?
<balloons> we're back!!!!
<balloons> maybe?
<jono> please refresh
<Laney> no
<dholbach> http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ updated
<Laney> aha
<Laney> I had to force refresh
<smartboyhw> OK now it works
<mhall119> now you all get to watch us eat
<SuperMatt> donated
<smartboyhw> Ah back
 * smartboyhw accidentally got XChat closed ****
<mhall119> \o/
<smartboyhw> Congrats SuperMatt
<smartboyhw> Congrats to the Community team!
<smartboyhw> hey to all those community team members: Er tell me: If you quit the community team today who do you want to replace you?:P
<smartboyhw> er that means dholbach mhall119 balloons jono
<SuperMatt> would it be possible for the community members to + or @
<mhall119> + or @?
<smartboyhw> SuperMatt, good idea for +
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, doing it now
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> LOL
<SuperMatt> thanks!
<smartboyhw> balloons, dpm jono mhall119 jcastro_ dholbach that is stupid answers:P (Sorry):P
<smartboyhw> balloons, yeah I finished Ubuntu studio testing amd64
<dpm> smartboyhw, we're just showing how we are :-)
<smartboyhw> dpm, lol
 * smartboyhw suddenly lost video
<smartboyhw> ah I'm basck
 * UnderControl wishes he could watch :(
<smartboyhw> UnderControl, don't worry
<smartboyhw> balloons, shame on you in quantal daily you did 15 tests and I did 17:P
<balloons> nice!
<smartboyhw> balloons, er not nice for you:P
<globin1> a punctured balloon?
<smartboyhw> globin1, yessssssss
<bkerensa> mhall119 and dholbach enjoy!
<smartboyhw> balloons, see what I did for marathon testing :P http://imgur.com/FwDMt
<balloons> lol
<balloons> nice smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> balloons, LO
<smartboyhw> *LOL
<bkerensa> oh this donation ticker doesnt update instantly eh?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: every 5mins
<smartboyhw> balloons, now I need to prepare for the Ubuntu Studio release mail while doing the 32-bit testing:P
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yorba accepts Bitcoin donations
<bkerensa> :)
<gema> hello! when I try to load the video I get an error, can someone give me the link to the current video?
<bkerensa> and its tax deductible
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> add your ideas to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HorsemenMarathonIdeas
<jono> for things for us to do
<smartboyhw> gema, try http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=agc0LLUfcaU
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: fix render.py!
<smartboyhw> jono, good
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=agc0LLUfcaU
<da_ravioli> @david: are there any plans to provide www.ubuntu.com in other languages than english?
<smartboyhw> jono, er I added a testing idea for balloons
<gema> uhmmm, it keeps saying "An error has occurred. Please try again later." will do :P
<smartboyhw> I mean lecture
 * smartboyhw thinks lecture means things longer than 3 hours
<JoseeAntonioR> gema: will be waiting for you!
<SuperMatt> I'd quite like to see the community members show off their desktops
<smartboyhw> balloons, will you be dead talking 3 hours on that?:P
<smartboyhw> SuperMatt, good advice
<balloons> SuperMatt, what do yo umean?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: render.py can't be fixed, it can only be killed with fire
<balloons> ohh wallpapers, etc?
<SuperMatt> balloons: just a screenshot of your setup
<balloons> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<smartboyhw> ;P
<da_ravioli> ok, thx
<SuperMatt> jono: nice
<balloons> SuperMatt, can you see?
<smartboyhw> balloons, dholbach, dpm jcastro_ jono mhall119 how many machines do you have and what do you run on ALL those machines (list ALL):P
<SuperMatt> we can't see that too well, we're seeing the person who is talking the loudest
<balloons> i'll screenshot
<smartboyhw> balloons, just all machines that you own:P
<smartboyhw> Yes that's all that ownership = "Nicholas Skaggs"
<smartboyhw> or "Daniel Holbach"
<smartboyhw> Or "Jono Bacon"
<balloons> SuperMatt, smartboyhw et la: http://imgur.com/6ozyS
<bkerensa> dholbach: oxfam just RT'ed u
<SuperMatt> balloons: that's huge!
<dholbach> YES
<dholbach> thanks bkerensa
<SuperMatt> hah
 * smartboyhw thought of an idea: assign a few people to prepare questions to fiercely bombard (ask) to the Community team members...aka "Ask-community-team-question-proposers":P
<SuperMatt> balloons: do canonical staff generally use the stock unity setup, or do you see a lot of customisation around the place?
<balloons> SuperMatt, I used to customize a bit
<balloons> I've done less and less each cycle
<SuperMatt> pretty much the same here
<balloons> the stock experience is improving or I'm changing :-)
<smartboyhw> welcome elfy
<davmor2> SuperMatt: oh so you only see Jono
<SuperMatt> hurr
<davmor2> SuperMatt: sorry playing catchup, you said you only see the person talking the loudest
<SuperMatt> yeah, it's the way google hangouts work
<da_ravioli> will ubuntuTV be integrated in the OS like windows media center in windows?
<balloons> anyone in the uk having trouble viewing the stream?
<smartboyhw> da_ravioli, no I think it is the real hardware
<SuperMatt> balloons: I was until I went to the youtube page
<smartboyhw> I AM in the youtube page in HK
<marrabld> I am using Django for the first time for work
<smartboyhw> OK jono dholbach dpm jcastro_ mhall119 balloons want to revise Grade 9 (aka Form/Secondary 3) maths?
<smartboyhw> :P
<dholbach> hey autoditac :)
<balloons> smartboyhw, ohh my it's been a bt
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol
<mhall119> smartboyhw: nope :)
<smartboyhw> mhall119, duh:P
<smartboyhw> jono, cook balloons :P
<davmor2> balloons: seems fine here
<UnderControl> o.o
<dholbach> smartboyhw, do you need help with your homework? :)
<balloons> davmor2, thanks
<dholbach> speaking of smoking.... :)
<\sh> dholbach: smoking harms ;) how's the weather over in berlin?
<davmor2> balloons: there were a couple of stutters on startup but now it's okay,  I'm probably not the best tester for that though being as I have a 60 meg connection
<smartboyhw> dholbach, no not homework just exercise no help needed
<balloons> ??@ 60 meg!?
<dholbach> \sh, grey, drizzling a bit
<balloons> wow..
<balloons> I have 6.. and that's the highest tier
<SuperMatt> what's jono talking about?
<balloons> typically I've been on 3 or less
<aquarius> ha, dholbach decides to do the fun sort of smoking
<balloons> SuperMatt, jono is talking about bbq
<marrabld> You could using it for brewing beer  :-)
<SuperMatt> ... riiiiight
<\sh> dholbach: KA is windy and rainy...
<davmor2> balloons: over here top tier is 120 or 150 iirc
<SuperMatt> so nothing actual ubuntu related? :P
<smartboyhw> SuperMatt, NO:P
<dholbach> \sh, 16°C
<SuperMatt> hurr
<balloons> lol.. no, just something he started hacking on
 * smartboyhw is having about 25 C here
<globin1> jono: what are you using for graphing?
<SuperMatt> now I want a bbq
<hernan43> yeah bootstrap!
<\sh> dholbach: need to go back to CA
<davmor2> balloons: http://store.virginmedia.com/broadband/speeds-explained/our-typical-speeds.html so they say 100 meg but there is a faster one
<balloons> yea..
<balloons> I guess I'm stoneagre
<balloons> fast enough to stream
<marrabld> Jono use South
<balloons> lol -- everyone said that at the same time
<smartboyhw> lol
<\sh> south  is nice but sometimes it screws up when using mysql as db backend
<mhall119> jono: http://south.aeracode.org/
<marrabld> I thought I was contributing lol turns out I wasn't
<marrabld> I use postgres
<\sh> postgres is perfect with south
<marrabld> with postgis for geojason data
<\sh> sad about django is right now, that it doesn't support mongoDB from scratch...don't like to use the django-nonrel fork
<sheik> please sheik yerbouti :-)
<dholbach> sheik, hahaha
<dholbach> sheik, the others are just chatting the whole time - I'm trying to get some work done in the meantime ;-)
<sheik> ;-) murphy's constantly sitting at the door waiting for u to come in :-)
<SuperMatt> what http servers are you guys using with django? apache? nginx?
<\sh> jono: so I read somewhere you are near Concord/Wallnut Creek? Next time I am in CA, we have to meet and have some nice  baby  watching and tritip :) (will be next year around june)
<dholbach> sheik, I can imagine :)
<smartboyhw> balloons, what is that debian man pages you said you want to do? I don't understand
<\sh> spell it like a dick ;)
<dholbach> for those of you who don't know - sheik is my sister's boyfriend - taking care of my dog today :)
<\sh> no joke ;)
<dholbach> http://murphy.holba.ch/gallery/_IMG_2563.html
<aenertia> Kia ora
<marrabld> aenertia from NZ?
<AEnertia> thats me
<AEnertia> ;-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, I was volunteering to do some qa work for debian
<marrabld> nice bro.  :-) I'm in Western Australia
<smartboyhw> balloons, ah
<AEnertia> not so much talking it's my language
<AEnertia> dude it's just hello in maori
<AEnertia> fail
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LvLn9PWln8
<marrabld> lol!!!
<AEnertia> wtf?
<AEnertia> I have never heard of that
<aquarius> it's too orangey for crows!
<beard_of_omens> haha http://i.imgur.com/KyTcO.png
<\sh> jono: you missed the moetley crue / kiss / the treatment concert in concord on aug 16th...and I didn't know that you were just around the corner when I was have a great party over there :)
<AEnertia> OMG I am going to have nightmares
<AEnertia> Wow
<AEnertia> That gives me something to talk about
<beard_of_omens> i just saw a link
<dpm> aquarius, jono talking badly about you, that's new!
<aquarius> hey!
<smartboyhw> lol
<aquarius> screw *all* of you guys. :)
 * dpm hugs aquarius
<dpm> from a distance
 * balloons hugs aquaris
<mhall119> aquarius: \o/
<aquarius> hey!
<aquarius> I am *working*
 * smartboyhw hugs balloons mhall119 dpm dholbach jcastro_ jono 
<aquarius> ha! I am going to do that now, balloons :)
<aquarius> hey! I'm just being abused here!
 * smartboyhw wonders who is invited to the hangout
<smartboyhw> lol
 * smartboyhw still doesn't know who is invited...balloons tell me:P
 * AEnertia puts up hand
<smartboyhw> AEnertia, ah
<AEnertia> Note you guys need to do the LCA conf
<AEnertia> basically form co-allitions
<AEnertia> and create competitions for donations
<balloons> elaborate?
<zul> one time in band camp
<AEnertia> i've never seen such effective donation solicitation technique
<jono> aquarius, come and join the hangout and talk about Ubuntu One
<smartboyhw> ah it is aquarius go on mate
<smartboyhw> OutOfControl, oh out of control now?
<zul> jono: bs...you get dressed my the top up
<smartboyhw> LOL
<OutOfControl> smartboyhw yeah, I've moved to my iPad now
<smartboyhw> lol
<smartboyhw> Ouch just sent invitation to the guys about having a Ubuntu Studio Open week classroom session....Phew!
<\sh> music is really important...we need good rockers ;) like the treatment (not really a) new band from UK playing good old hardrock :) so spend money on Jorges charity :)
<AEnertia> ok it's 0045 here, night guys... hey ... do me a favor - actually submit some patches ;-)
<balloons> good night AEnertia
<AEnertia> ka kite!
<balloons> sleep well
<smartboyhw> Wow 1:50 hours into marathon now
<globin1> probably chrome?
<sagaci> a cool 22 to go
<globin1> soundhound ;)
<ojii> shazaam
<jono> do you have questions for aquarius? add them here!
<marrabld> What metric to you have to measure "quality"?
<OutOfControl> What's the team doing right now? :)
<da_ravioli> the design of the U1 client deserves some improvement...
<smartboyhw> aquarius, so nobody can contribute to Ubuntu one?
<mhall119> smartboyhw: you can to the clients
<davmor2> aquarius: what did you do to the music store it isn't loading anymore :D
<smartboyhw> LOL
<\sh> aq: is it true, that you store the data on amazon infrastructure, or did it change to a local storage farm in canonical operated DCs?
<SuperMatt> question about ubuntu one: google drive's price for 100g is $4.99 a month, yours is $14.95. Is there a review into pricing happening?
<smartboyhw> balloons, cya gotcha go
<marrabld> thanks  :-)
<ojii> what are the plans to add more artists to u1 music? (I'd love to use it, but it just has nothing that interests me ...)
<davmor2> aquarius: well they hand it to me and then I break it
<davmor2> balloons: ^
<balloons> davmor2, :-)
<marrabld> read.  Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance.  R.Pirsig. :-)
<jcastro_> dholbach, can you invite me to the hangout again so I can get my tablet on there?
<dholbach> jcastro_, sure
<jono> any questions for aquarius about Ubuntu One?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<balloons> lots of projects in there
<balloons> surely something in there you can contribute to :-)
 * mhall119 on another meeting
<da_ravioli> is contact sync between thunderbird and u1 already possible?
<luconga-peru> Hello, Algun PERUANO
<SuperMatt> yes, it syncs
<marrabld> Google drive integrates google docs with online editing
<SuperMatt> thanks for the answer
<\sh> :w
<davmor2> jono: has Aq moved yet /me ducks behind the sofa for protection
<gema> luconga-peru: I am spanish :)
<luconga-peru> hello gema
<gema> hi!
<d0od> What's happening with the 'Send to Ubuntu One' button?
<marrabld> Hypothetical :  If time, money & man-hours weren't an issue where do you see Ubuntu one.  ie ultimate milestone.
<\sh> Lucid is rock solid I have several products running on it :)
<smartboyhw> Hi balloons dholbach dpm jcastro_ jono mhall119
<\sh> Super WoW Human Aquarius: http://www.blogcdn.com/wow.joystiq.com/media/2012/07/azpoppanel2thumb-1341458251.jpg
<\sh> :w
<luconga-peru> ALGUN PERUANO
<jono> d0od, hey
<jono> can you put something on OMG about the marathon?
<d0od> jono: Writing something up atm :)
<marrabld> Great, thanks for answering my Q
<davmor2> aquarius: it's true I mean you're ginger for a start
<jono> d0od, :-)
<d0od> What's happening with the 'Send to Ubuntu One' button? Is it still in development? Have any more websites/services become interested in it?
<marrabld> thanks for your time aquarius
<sagaci> is the U1 windows client being actively developed?
<nik90> Is there any plans to support symlinks in the future?
 * balloons waves @ phillw 
<phillw> hiyas balloons
<\sh> Johnny Cashs Ring of fire?...was it about Aqs hair colour? ;)
<DualBrain> here's a question: why are you leaving? I thought this was a 24-hour marathon (newbie here - be gentle)
<da_ravioli> if i have music on u1, why can i not stream it with rhythmbox?
<Sweetshark> Anyone wanting a Coffee? some pure Coffeine? Other drugs? Or dont you needs those in the first hours?
<DualBrain> Gotcha, thanks for the clarity. Fellow ginger: represent!
<dholbach> Sweetshark, balloons said something about 'hash' earlier
<DualBrain> oooohhhh
<DualBrain> don't spoil it
<Sweetshark> dholbach: hmmm, I love the smell of hash_tables in the morning ...
<DualBrain> Kick Mike off this thing :)
<luconga-peru> Alguien para poder conversar de software libre
<DualBrain> Greenpeace making compost?
<\sh> Is Sarah Ferguson gone now??? ;)
<\sh> the red haired former wife of prince andrew ;)
<aquarius> my ex-wife was always a big fan of hers :)
<\sh> jono: it's pronounced like 'a dick' (no joke, I had some issues with this name in the US...they thought i'm joking ;))
<aquarius> thank you, community team :)
<balloons> ty Aquarius :-)
<marrabld> Rust in piece
<smartboyhw> hey phillw
<aquarius> da_ravioli, if you're interested in writing an Ubuntu One music streaming plugin for rhythmbox, let me know and we can chat about it
<da_ravioli> aquarius, i would immediately if i was a developer... :-)
<aquarius> da_ravioli, heh :) Maybe you can find a developer who's interested in it? dpm might be able to help with where to look for such people :)
<mhall119> d0od: want to join?
<DualBrain> dance off? dance off?
<da_ravioli> invite some developers to talk about their apps, e.g. shotwell/yorba, gwibber etc
<zul> no you dont
 * smartboyhw wants to talk too:P
 * Sweetshark hides
<smartboyhw> balloons, why are you wearing a HAT?
<\sh> guys, (especially Jono as Englishman in California ;)) btw...how do you manage it with meetings between e.g. California and Germany? Are you doing it during early evening (17:00, 18:00 CEST and 8am/9am PST?) or how you manage it...I find it difficult to find good times for meetings with my colleagues over there in Santa Barbara
<balloons> why not where a hat?
<smartboyhw> balloons, why wear?
<jcastro_> d0od, YO.
<balloons> lol
<smartboyhw> \sh, er I think that it is easy
<takamitsu> hi
<smartboyhw> \sh, 14:00 GMT would be a good time I thin
<smartboyhw> *think
<takamitsu> Fuck Off Bill Gates
<smartboyhw> balloons, dholbach dpm jcastro_ jono mhall119 : Are you sleepy now?
<mhall119> yes
<jcastro_> nope
<jcastro_> just getting started!
<smartboyhw> takamitsu, er mind language
<takamitsu> ger
<dpm> smartboyhw, it's 14:55 here, so not really sleepy yet ;)
<jono> smartboyhw, doing ok :-)
<\sh> smartboyhw: e.g. between CEST and PST there are 8 hours difference...so when I normally go home my colleagues in CA are starting to work
<smartboyhw> dpm, lol
<smartboyhw> \sh, that's the time...:P
<\sh> smartboyhw: which is not really californian time to start ;)
<smartboyhw> \sh, well best is that the Asians are going to sleep soon, Europians are gonna have their lunch and Americans just woke up (take me, phillw and balloons respectively) for that so that's when we do QA meetings
<marrabld> How are you guys going with the App developer showdown approvals ?
<zul> i disavow nickleback
<smartboyhw> Ow man this is boring dholbach jcastro_ jono mhall119 any real good topics?:P
<jono> smartboyhw, eh?
<Sweetshark> vim vs. emacs
<jcastro_> hah
<marrabld> Where's mine.  pymi   :-P
<marrabld> How often are you going to run it in the future?  yearly
<balloons> For those of you willing to check out quantal, download the iso and take it for a spin. Let us know how it goes and add your name here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ExoticInstalls
<marrabld> I don't want to sound like I am complaining.  I thought it was a great idea and lots of fun.  Gave me the motivation to get my arse in to gear
<chilicuil> good morning everyone
<marrabld> idtech
<da_ravioli> is canonical in talks with adobe to bring their creative suite to ubuntu/linux? i would guess lack of dtp-software is a show-stopper for many people to get rid of windows. ya, gimp is great, but industry standard is still photoshop, illustrator etc. someone who has spent years to learn how to operate photoshop will hardly switch to a new software.
 * smartboyhw thinks Adobe is **** sorry
 * smartboyhw agrees with jono on the suggestion...You guys doing 24-hours without schedule oh gee
<nperry> Do any of the horseman have cats, if so I want to see cats!!!
<smartboyhw> nperry, lol
<nperry> Cat contest....
<dholbach> bah, firefox is freezing
<balloons> ohh noes!
<sagaci> it died
<dholbach> I hope it doesn't take down
<dholbach> shit
<balloons> it did
<mhall119> we'll be back on soon
<jcastro_> I got kicked off
<smartboyhw> dholbach, wow wow wow no foul language:P
<dholbach> ok, it's back for me
<balloons> good, it came back
<smartboyhw> we'll be right back----duh
<mhall119> can you guys see us now?
<smartboyhw> Ah it is back
<chilicuil> yep
 * smartboyhw seems that he will do a hell lot of testing when awake to support balloons oh dear the CPU is gonna be burnt;(
<\sh> As Ubuntu is focusing on having the average user using Ubuntu, how does Ubuntu, better Canonical, addressing issues like Netflix not working on Linux (because of freaking silverlight) or Amazon Instant Video having all the time issues with the Flash Plugin not providing the latest greatest DRM support on Linux (especially Ubuntu)...what can the Community Team do to get those things fixed?
<jcastro_> mine still says unavailable
<balloons> vid up for you all?
<javito> ye
<da_ravioli> @jono: and i suggest you put information on marathon.ubuntuonair.com about every horseman's job at ubuntu, so people  know what/whom they can address (for the ones who missed your introduction).
<chilicuil> it's fine here
<phillw> working here
<smartboyhw> working here
<jgdx> donated!1
<chilicuil> oh yep, it's a nice idea da_ravioli
<smartboyhw> balloons, that's quick, you got the next hour!
<smartboyhw> who said da** it ?
<balloons> think I can talk for an hour?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes you could:P
<jcastro_> dholbach, can you reinvite me?
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> dpm: you're typing
<jgdx> no
<smartboyhw> Someone give me some money to donate to balloons please!!!!!
<chilicuil> who has recollected more money so far?
<smartboyhw> balloons, what are you gonna talk in the next hour?:P
<balloons> chilicuil, you can see the live updates here: http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/
<balloons> atm, jono has collected the most donations
<smartboyhw> balloons, lol
<chilicuil> balloons: I'm actually there ;)
<smartboyhw> balloons, where is the so-called page for the marathon schedule eh?
<marrabld> and JuJu ?
<mpt> jcastro_, it looks like people might be cranking up the Remote MPT again this UDS
<balloons> cjohnston, !
<smartboyhw> Wow suddenly those who wanna talk came here
<cjohnston> why do i have to join another channel
<balloons> YAC
<balloons> yet another channel
 * smartboyhw hates servers:P
<cjohnston> 9
<cjohnston> ?
<xnox> mpt: how come?! =/
<Daviey> jcastro_: I am kidding :)
<balloons> xnox, howdy mate
<xnox> balloons: everything is hoop-la-la =)
<cjohnston> -4 jcastro_
 * smartboyhw wonders where can he see the schedule.....
<cjohnston> are we talking me Chris mhall119 ?
<\sh> It's still crap ;)
<smartboyhw> WARNING: Don't talk about titanic please.........
 * smartboyhw will get angry
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes
<\sh> They are planning a sequel of Titanic ... Titanic 2 - Return of Jack and Rose - The Torchwood Special
<jcastro_> d0od, yo, let's have you on air
<nperry> cat session :/
<zul> where is this magical wiki?
<smartboyhw> zul, good question:P
<hernan43> this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HorsemenMarathonIdeas
<marrabld> Just abover the charities below the video on marathon.ubuntuonair.com
<hernan43> represent!
<cjohnston> wtf.. sounds like a competition to see how loud oyu all can type
<Sweetshark> If you guys are bored, enable https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-quantaltest-20120601 and test the unity menu integration of LibreOffice.
<cjohnston> "Delete the wiki!" - Jorge Castro, 2010, 2011, 2012 and comming soon in 2013
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, lol
<jcastro_> :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you change the comment to "Marking %s as removed"  and propose it against the right branch instead of a new one please?
<cjohnston> though I'm still not sure that we want to mark it as removed if we are doing a -M...
<cjohnston> I would think if we are doing a regular import and its missing mark it removed, but if its a -M import, we are probably doing that for a reason, so it shouldn't be marked as removed
<da_ravioli> btw, kudos to nick for the background-decoration
<cjohnston> +1 da_ravioli
<designbybeck> Greetings cool kids!
<smartboyhw> designbybeck, greetings
 * cjohnston thinks jono is using a meeting as an excuse for a nap
<cjohnston> de Aville IIRC
<\sh> not true
<hernan43> it's not so bad
<hernan43> they start sleeping after a couple of months
<\sh> half a year no sleep, and the next 6 months you'll have complaints about:'dad, I want milk now' ;)
<chilicuil> ouch
<cjohnston> I'll make sure at 0400 UTC when I get off shift that you guys are still awake
<Sweetshark> jono: I would volunteer for an interview later maybe, provided I get this hangout stuff working. Dunno anything interesting to talk about though ...
<cjohnston> jcastro_ should charm this
<Sweetshark> oh, I just heard "volunteering is almost always a bad idea", hmmm
<smartboyhw> Sweetshark, no it isn't
<Sweetshark> smartboyhw: jono just said so on the youtube, it must be true ;)
<smartboyhw> Sweetshark, oh?
<Sabpocalypse> i agree smart volunteering is wut makes these things possiable its awsome by the people for the people
<cjohnston> see.. i wasnt the only one with that thought
<cjohnston> jcastro_, balloons, dholbach, mhall119, while the boss is away, the kids can play
<rewritable> sudo apt-get remove jono
<mhall119> cjohnston: does that mean I don't have to work on summit?
<jono> rewritable, lol
<cjohnston> summit is play
<cjohnston> mhall119: push to lp:~mhall119/summit/support-short-slots please
<cjohnston> and no
<mhall119> cjohnston: oh, didn't realized I misspelled
<mhall119> pushing now
<cjohnston> ty
<Sabpocalypse> hahahaaha
<marrabld> humble bundle FTW
<Enamex> Wait a minute... How is this related to the stream?
<smartboyhw> Enamex, it doesn't HAVE to be related to the stream duh:P
<jcastro_> this is the place you can hang out and chat
<jcastro_> ask us questions, etc
<Enamex> I thought they were replying to this channel or sth... Now I'm confused!
<cjohnston> uhh
<Sabpocalypse> chris from summit nice nice
<cjohnston> i dunno boooooooout that
<Sabpocalypse> whats tht time on gmt
<cjohnston> I have to go ride a bike
<cjohnston> I have to.. I have to work the game
<Sabpocalypse> ahh sweetness ty ty
<zul> date --utc
<Laney> NO
<Sabpocalypse> naw ontario canada
<Laney> gmt is the same as utc, bst is utc+1
<balloons> chris bike riding is awesome!
<cjohnston> lmnop?
<Laney> that is all
<cjohnston> balloons: I get paid for it too
<cjohnston> balloons: there is a college game here today that I am working..
<cjohnston> balloons: get a go pro.. almost as cool
<cjohnston> not live broadcast tho
<jimlau> Jennicam
<jcastro_> hi jimlau
<jimlau> whatup Jorge
<balloons> wow -- thanks :_)
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Ringley
<jcastro_> <3
<balloons> people remember things
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> czajkowski: welcome!
<czajkowski> turns out sleeping isn't happening
<czajkowski> playing with my birthday pressies :D
<smartboyhw> lol
<AlanBell> any of the community team in London for the release and coming to the party? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2006/detail/
<mhall119> czajkowski: anything good?
<smartboyhw> balloons, talk to JoseAntonioR_ about that QA session:
<smartboyhw> :P
<balloons> smartboyhw, good.. he can help
<czajkowski> mhall119: 1TB external HD that is shock proof and PURPLE :D
<JoseAntonioR_> balloons: here for 30s, will be back in 4 hours aprox
<smartboyhw> what the
<mhall119> "shock proof" sounds like a challenge
<nperry> Have you tested the shock proofness yet?
<mhall119> I could use one though, I dropped my backup drive a while back and now it's kind of flakey
<czajkowski> mhall119: military grad e:D
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug #1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/1034013
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/utah
<mhall119> czajkowski: nice
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :D
<davmor2> mhall119: I found nothing is shockproof given a big enough hammer
<\sh> how about automatic UI Testing? What are you using?
<cjohnston> balloons: ^
<czajkowski> poor IS they get such a hard time
<\sh> UI in general...
<balloons> autopilot: https://launchpad.net/autopilot
<balloons> xpresser: https://launchpad.net/xpresser/
<balloons> http://sikuli.org/
<Sabpocalypse> Q? does ubu 12.04 support raid arrys ?? and if so how can this be done ?
<\sh> thanks :)
<mhall119> davmor2: nothing id davmor2 proof
 * xnox is confused how raid arrays came into conversation.
<xnox> yes ubuntu supports raid arrays since forever. but what exactly do you mean?
<Sabpocalypse> not sur ehow to set it up
<davmor2> balloons: only issue I hit with sikuli was installing it on precise there are a couple of updated libs that break the way it works
<sebsebseb> Where's the video reloading the marathon page didn't show it hmm
<mhall119> sebsebseb: it's working for me
<sebsebseb> ok that's better after closing it down and opening the page again
<mhall119> sebsebseb: what does it show to you?
<mhall119> ok
<sebsebseb> so what is this, talks and such, whilst you do your community stuff for 24 hours?
<sebsebseb> with donations to charity of course
<czajkowski> sebsebseb: they work interview people
<czajkowski> and have to stay awake :)
<czajkowski> and people donate :)
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<czajkowski> mhall119: make blake come on and entertain us!
<sebsebseb> mhall119: I think we need some more donations to the Autism charity :d
<smartboyhw> balloons, you fail:P demo fail:P
<mhall119> czajkowski: he'll be on later
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> YAY
<mhall119> sebsebseb: definitely, post/tweet about it
<sebsebseb> thinking about donating myself :d
<mhall119> do it!
<Sabpocalypse> thats dope
 * xnox once did 24 hours of sport. but it was not aired.
<smartboyhw> xnox, LOL
 * tealeg once did 24 hours of sleep - I dunno if anyone donated, I was asleep
<Sabpocalypse> hahahaa
<chilicuil> xD
<smartboyhw> XD
<sebsebseb> tealeg: really?
<tealeg> sebsebseb: well.. the sleeping part is true - it wasn't for charity, it was directly after submitting my final thesis at Uni
<sebsebseb> oh I see
<Sabpocalypse> sleepin
<sebsebseb> let's see been awake about 36 hours or more before yep, but 24 hours sleep no never, 12 hours or so by the most
<designbybeck> So Mark Shuttleworth will be keynote at LinuxCon Europe... is anyone else going to Spain next month!?
<smartboyhw> Wow only 4 people left in the hangout:P
<Sabpocalypse> droppin like flys
<designbybeck> Nov 5-8th
<cjohnston> mhall119: yes...
<designbybeck> I won the Linux Foundation design contest! That is how I'm getting to go! :) http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linuxcon-europe
<cjohnston> very much so
<balloons> lol
<balloons> i figured out my failed demo
<balloons> I blame xnox gema..
<cjohnston> yesterday was       horrible
 * smartboyhw blames balloons 
<Sabpocalypse> hhaa
 * xnox is confused. what?
<balloons> I forgot the script was looking for 'install now' on that install screen, and not continue
<\sh> booz is expensive in denmark, so be careful ;)
<balloons> there's no error handling yet :-)
<balloons> and the bug still exists that says 'continue'
<SergioMeneses> hello!
<balloons> changing it to 'continue' makes it work
<balloons> haha
<smartboyhw> hahaha
 * xnox is missing context
<balloons> xnox, ohh
<xnox> there is python gtk3 tutorial
<balloons> you missed the demo
<balloons> I just demo'd the automated install
<smartboyhw> xnox, don't worry the demo failed:P
<balloons> and it failed at the installation type screen
<balloons> because the script looks for the 'install now' button on that screen
<xnox> and there is gi.repository inspection that can be obused =)
<xnox> =(
 * xnox should really fix that.
<balloons> but the bug still exists that makes it say 'continue'
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I could change the script to allow it to accept etheir...
<balloons> :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, make sure you send that demo code to EVERYBODY
<globin1> gtk3 docs would be awesome! had a hard time finding some at first
<cjohnston> mhall119: what is your opinion of not using -s for slots since normally -s is used for summit
<sheik> murphy got a little bit wet
<dholbach> sheik, I can imagine - were you out when it started raining? :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's not broken, if you want it changed file a new bug
<sheik> yeah
<mhall119> but the existing MP shouldn't be blocked byit
<toabctl> balloons, dpm there is http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<globin1> it's just starting to rain in munich now too :(
<globin1> at least got back in time at least
<xnox> WELL THERE IS ALWAYS iPython3 <tab> <tab?
<xnox> WELL THERE IS ALWAYS iPython3 <tab> <tab>
<xnox> for sniffing gi documentation =)
<balloons> toabctl, ty
<globin1> toabctl: thanks
<hippyjake> hello all!
<smartboyhw> hello
<xnox> NO Qt!
<balloons> :-p
 * dholbach hugs sheik :)
<dholbach> sheik, thanks again for taking care of the dog :)
<smartboyhw> lol
<chilicuil> hahaha
<chilicuil> I love how u release they're normal people, very normal people
<toabctl> http://git.gnome.org/browse/pygobject/tree/demos/gtk-demo is also a good starting point.
<da_ravioli> wake up jono!
<jono> da_ravioli, in a meeting :-)
<da_ravioli> ;-)
<tonytiger> Daniel, I'd like to know why you are so awesome! ;)
<sebsebseb> hi tonytiger
<designbybeck> So does Ubuntu have something like POSSE From Fedora?
<tonytiger> sebsebseb: hi
<dholbach> tonytiger, awesome? how? what? what are you talking about? :)
<designbybeck> Does Ubuntu have anything like this for Educators: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Professors_Open_Source_Summer_Experience
 * sebsebseb right donations time soon I think :d
<tonytiger> dholbach: Couldn't think of anything pertinent to ask :)
<sheik> you're very wellcome
<designbybeck> Professors Open Source Summer Experience
<hippyjake> my puls goes to 11
<designbybeck> POSSE
<SergioMeneses> :O
<balloons> http://teachingopensource.org/index.php/POSSE?
<designbybeck> and for Educators
<balloons> summer of code ala redhat style?
<designbybeck> the teachers teaching
<designbybeck> so they can learn about OSS
<smartboyhw> balloons, know when Ubuntu will start Summer of code applications?:P
<SergioMeneses> designbybeck, something like ubuntu open week
<SergioMeneses> or user days
<SergioMeneses> I guess
<designbybeck> Let's start one ;)
<xnox> it's not for students, but for professors to take it back to "uni/school" and teach their own students.
<smartboyhw> lol
<designbybeck> correct xnox
<designbybeck> more method and not programming
<balloons> did I get it now?
<sagaci> down
<smartboyhw> hangout stopped guys
<balloons> one sec
<sebsebseb> yep indeed
<designbybeck> pedagogy  and such about using the Open Source Mindset and tools in the classroom so the students can have the same software as well
<jcastro_> we're fixing it
<xnox> well in the UK we do it through "Software freedom days" which are usually well attended by local teachers and the like.
<xnox> more of a LoCo task than a global task
<xnox> i bet they are doing powernaps
<Guest41049> Is google hangouts off air?
<designbybeck> gotcha xnox, how do you combat the IT in the school districts who only know and use M$ stuff?
<designbybeck> closed source
<SergioMeneses> is the hangout down?
<balloons> yea
<smartboyhw> yes yes yes jcastro_ is fixing it
<balloons> we hit the 4 hour limit
<sagaci> !isitout
<designbybeck> yes hangout stopped for me as well
<balloons> we're fixing, new stream in a moment
<chilicuil> n_n
<smartboyhw> ^_^
<balloons> sad we have 4 hour limits :-(
<smartboyhw> oh
<globin1> time to get a cup of coffee ;)
<smartboyhw> lol
<dpm> back online in a few minutes
<dpm> we're still not going to sleep!
<globin1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vds9WEH8qi0&feature=plcp
<SergioMeneses> dpm, jeje ok
<sagaci> 20hrs of dholbach
<SuperMatt> ooh, I've just found a bug (I think it's ubuntu one, but it could be nautilus)
<smartboyhw> congrats SuperMatt
<SergioMeneses> SuperMatt, great
<nja> What did I miss?
<snwh> so is this 24 hours of each of them in their respective timezones?
<snwh> -if so there's gonna be a a lot of solo jono towards the end, being in california.
<jcastro_> no we all started at the same time
<chilicuil> ohhh, I do want the marathon back T_T
<jcastro_> it's back, you can just refresh the page
<zul> jcastro: <grizzled miner> back in the day </grizzled miner>
<tealeg> zul: grizzling a minor is illegal in most 12 US States ;-)
<dholbach> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<dholbach> mhall119, might miss some information on your specific case, but it should generally cover how to file the bug and include all the info
<dholbach> etc
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/support-short-slots/+merge/127557  <-- needs a commit msg
<mhall119> cjohnston: fixed
<chilicuil> and jono is back! =)
<jono> chilicuil, :-)
<cjohnston> ty
<SergioMeneses> lol
<denemee> hello
<SergioMeneses> denemee, hi
<chilicuil> he run away haha, SergioMeneses
<chilicuil> u scare him ;)
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, lol
<marrabld> How is Juju different to Puppet / Chef ??
<akhila> balloons, response of ubuntu desktop is terribly slow on virtualbox. can anything be done about that?
<jcastro_> marrabld, I'll get to that in a sec
<balloons> akhila, yes, the unity team has done some work on trying to make this more pleasant
<balloons> the final version of quantal should be a bit better.. indeed it's come a long way since moving to unity3d only
<akhila> i'm working with desktop images right now. no effect i guess
<akhila> oh, okay
<balloons> however, it's not going to be as responsive as precise which used the 2d interface
<akhila> okay
<balloons> I imagine this will be an on-going thing as llvmpipe is used to enable 3d on older machines
<balloons> or vbox supports 3d better ;-)
<akhila> :)
<balloons> I feel your pain though.. interacting with the dash is the only real pain point for me
<balloons> otherwise it generally runs ok now
<jcastro_> mhall119, can you take over for like 2 minutes?
<jcastro_> I have to sign something.
<\sh> Q: Speaking of the Cloud: Will Ubuntu/Canonical only support OpenStack or will Ubuntu/Canonical support also other stacks like i.e. CloudStack?
<mhall119> dholbach: does https://bugs.launchpad.net/quantal-backports/+bug/1061687 look right to you?
<marrabld> Thanks jcastro_
<dholbach> mhall119, pinging Laney about it
<marrabld> nice analogy
<dholbach> mhall119, he said it looks good
<mhall119> cool
<\sh> jcastro_: how do you deploy the initial juju infrastructure? especially making zookeeper HA?
<dholbach> mhall119, <Laney> I'll upload it in a minute
<mhall119> that was fast
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<akhila> nice work balloons et al. sorry i couldn't make any donation as i'm a stay-at-home mom. but appreciate your work thoroughly as it requires noble thoughts and lots of commitment to work for 24 hours non-stop to raise money for charity.
<akhila> Kudos!!
<mhall119> akhila: raise your kids to be Ubuntu users :)
<balloons> akhila, thank you! I'm glad your involved with ubuntu
<dholbach> thanks a lot akhila! :)
<balloons> that's a wonderful donation itself ;-)
<sebsebseb> mhall119: donated :d
<dholbach> mhall119, mind joining #ubuntu-motu?
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> thanks sebsebseb!
<dholbach> mhall119, <Laney> doesn't it need to bump Depends to the version of libunity which introuced this?
<akhila> mhall119: Sure :)
<akhila> thanks balloons.
<akhila> you guys rock :)
<mhall119> stay at home moms rock
<mhall119> balloons: sebsebseb's donation put be back in front
<balloons> mhall119, hah!
<mhall119> your move :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> i feel like we're playing chess
<mhall119> check
<sebsebseb> mhall119: yep needed to up that :)
<sebsebseb> get in the £400 's at least
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> thanks again sebsebseb
<\sh> Horsemen, thanks for sharing your day.../me needs to rush to my meetings ;) thanks a lot...rock on..:) good idea folks
<davmor2> balloons: the youtube video for your automated install the audio is virtually silent here
<balloons> davmor2, reall?
<davmor2> balloons: never mind I forgot I had me headphone plugged in
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> I snuck it in quickly between hangouts :-)
<jono> dpm, mhall119 can you guys help promote the next hour to discuss app dev stuff?
<dpm> yep!
<foobar123> hello!
<mhall119> dpm: G+ is done
<mhall119> FB too
<dpm> mhall119, posted there too
<chilicuil> now I'm leaving, thanks a lot for the marathon =)!, ubuntu rocks for people like u
<globin1> play some guitar ;)
<marrabld> Play some guitar
<sebsebseb> well I am going to be donating to the others as well anyway :d a bit
<marrabld> Master of puppets \m/
<globin1> pink noise probably?
<Javito> I have just installed 12.10 beta 2 on my pc, number of updates scared me(447) :D
<marrabld> I don't know which charity to support, they're all good!!!
<mhall119> marrabld: support them all :)
<sebsebseb> marrabld: Autisam Reasearch  :)
<balloons> pick me! I can give pictures of puppies!
<marrabld> I can't afford it.
<sebsebseb> or support all yeah :)
<balloons> :-P
<mhall119> +1 Autism Research
<sebsebseb> mhall119: yeah, but your biased :D heh heh
<Javito> brb
<mhall119> sebsebseb: in so many ways :)
<marrabld> done !!!
<marrabld> I am a phd student.
<mhall119> thanks marrabld
<balloons> thanks.. what are you studying?
<marrabld> PhD physics/Oceanography
<mhall119> greenpeace then
<mhall119> or wateraid
 * sebsebseb heard Jono typing
<sebsebseb> I think
<dholbach> dpm: ł
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<balloons> marrabld, oceanography.. awesome field
<balloons> what's your dissertation on (in simple terms)?
<Javito> Bang, after installing 447 updates for beta 2 it crashed:/
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork
<mhall119> is the spec for what he's talking about now
<dholbach> jcastro_, added the info about refreshing the webpage
<jcastro_> looks awesome!
<balloons> Javito, what happened?
<imbrandon> harnes sublime edits snipits, its pushed hard in the web dev and design community now where what commmunity lives ( on OSX )
<balloons> did you update from an earlier installed version of ubuntu>
<designbybeck> Kazam has come along nicely and allows you to open the video up in OpenShot or Pitivi right after you are don't editing
<balloons> Javito, or where you install from scratch?
<jcastro_> OMG
<jcastro_> is that the other holbach?
<jcastro_> have him do one of those photos
<dholbach> jcastro_, yes - it's my brother
<dholbach> jcastro_, he just found a job in Berlin
<jcastro_> oh that is awesome
<dholbach> and so he's staying with me for a few days
<dholbach> until he finds a new place
<jcastro_> He looks like you
<jcastro_> but with different hair
<Javito> I have installed beta 2 on my new pc, all was going good, but after doing updates it won't start system
<dholbach> but he said that he might have already found one
<Javito> something with X
<dholbach> jcastro_, more hair
<jcastro_> and fuzzier eyebrows
<imbrandon> sandboxing
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> jcastro_, Thomas says HI :)
<Javito> Is only  python work to study for Ubuntu App Dev?
<jono> alright folks
<jono> please hit one of those DONATE buttons
<mhall119> Javito: many languages are supported, Python is just easy so we recommend it
<jono> we want to hit 3000 English pounds in the next hour
<jono> can anyone donate?
<mhall119> if you can't donate, post the link to Facebook or twitter and encourage others to donate
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess#Proposed_Solution
<davmor2> balloons: what is the voodoo you used to power the installer testing
<balloons> davmor2, something I hacked together using xlib and python
<balloons> mostly it was me trying out my ideas on how I think it should work
<balloons> and seeing the success of failure of it
<davmor2> balloons: did you try xpresser?
<balloons> I've got to prototype the next step of completely automating it (including loading up the vm)
<balloons> davmor2, there are things I disliked about xpresser, and I did try it
<jono> 155 pounds to go in 35 mins...
<balloons> as far as where it ends up, it's python.. I could incoporate my stuff into xpresser, but how the script works is different enough to break the paradigm
<jono> we can do this! can anyone help with a donation?
<davmor2> balloons: it's not working for me in quantal at all at the moment so I can understand why :D /me reminds myself to go annoy cwayne about that again :)
<balloons> davmor2, are you interested in seeing the script?
<jono> dpm, coming back?
<marrabld> balloons:  sorry, I use the 'color' of the ocean to predict how much phytoplankon is in the water, also rudimentary species identification of phyto.  Furthermore, sediment mapping.
<dpm> jono, ah
<dpm> didn't realize
<dpm> trying to reconnect
<jono> dpm, lol
<dpm> there I was rambling on to myself...
<balloons> marrabld, ahh.. yes, the 'glowing water' phenomenon, which is really phtoplankton
<balloons> ala, bioluminescent plankton
<elfy> jcastro_: I've stuck that thread in the cafe - hope that helps
<jcastro_> <3
<balloons> so marrabld just a question, does the presence of certain plankton tell you about the 'health' of the water?
<marrabld> ballons: um not quite my field.  I use the pigments they create for photosynthesis.  Basically  if its greener, there's more phyto.  if its murky its sediment.
<elfy> jcastro_: you might also like to know that while the Archive is still visible - it's a lot less prominent than it was
<marrabld> balloons:  yes and also if it is cyanobacteria (blue-green) it can be toxic
<jcastro_> nod yeah I noticed that
<marrabld> so its a management issue if we can identify it early
<jcastro_> speaking of, time to check on the forum vbulletin upgrade!
<balloons> lovely stuff.. how much 'field time' to you get?
<marrabld> balloons:  Also where I live in Western Australia we have lots of coast line.  We need to monitor with satellites.
 * balloons would love to be on the ocean everyday
<jcastro_> mhall119, hey so
<jcastro_> why not just get zack on the air for a while?
<balloons> marrabld, ahh! great location for the research
<marrabld> balloons:  I get to go out to sea for a month at a time a few times a year
<dholbach> thanks a lot marrabld too!
<mhall119> to talk about what?
<cielak> hello! :)
 * dholbach hugs marrabld
<marrabld> Kimbery
<marrabld> Thanks guys  :-)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> this is awesome
<balloons> yes -- ty marrabld :-) I see your donation
<jcastro_> \o/
<marrabld> \ME blushes
<jono> d0od, around?
<jono> thanks marrabld for your donation!
<jono> if we hit 3000 you get Master Of Puppets on guitar :-)
<sebsebseb> donated to two already, a few more to go
<imbrandon> rock!
<marrabld> jono: no probs.
<jono> sebsebseb, thanks!
<jono> 2917.45!
<nperry> I heard cyan message ringtone...
<jono> getting closer!
 * balloons blushes..
<jono> the clock ticks...
<jono> 25 mins :-)
<marrabld> balloons: Have you been involved in oceanography or just a field of interest?
<imbrandon> jcastro_: where's my noodles ? :)
<jcastro_> :p
<jcastro_> hey, send me some bling yo
<imbrandon> what ya want ? blitz and ?
<jcastro_> pingdom?
<imbrandon> hit me up after the on air and i'll hook ya up
<imbrandon> kk
<jcastro_> cool
<jcastro_> or just send everything
<jcastro_> and I'll figure it out
<jcastro_> or make stuff up if I don't get it
<imbrandon> kk :)
<imbrandon> and MoP :)
<marrabld> \m/ :-O \m/
<balloons> marrabld, as you see from my charity choice, I'm a fan of water :-)
<marrabld> balloons:  If you ever visit Western Australia, go to Broome and the Kimberly region.  I promise you wont regret it.
<balloons> so it's an interest; i've never studied.. But I love the ecosystems that contribute to the ocean as well. I've not gotten to spend as much time on the water itself as I would have liked
<balloons> marshes, tidal rivers, etc
<balloons> I grew up living next to an fresh water estuary
<balloons> marrabld, noted
<tenach> Hello.
<balloons> Austrailia and New Zealand are places I must get to at some point
<marrabld> If you like water.  We have beaches and rivers.  not too much else though :-P *sarcasm*
<marrabld> NZ is also fantastic
<balloons> marrabld, I also like kitebuggying on beaches
<balloons> I hear western aussie is excellent for that :-)
<imbrandon> wepay please! paypal is evil
<marrabld> balloons: Yes we just hosted the world wind surfing here.  We have a really consistent Westerly breeze and lots of empty beach space.   Fun for kite surfing too.
<jono> imbrandon, just use your credit card
<imbrandon> no no i mean what he is talking about, i already donated
<jono> cool :-)
<jono> £ 2942.45
<jono> getting closer!
<tenach> :D!
<jono> we are too close to let us fail
<tenach> Is there a way to convert to usd?
<jono> tenach, xe.com
<balloons> marrabld, :-)
<tenach> thanks jono
<sebsebseb> and I'll be donating to all of them soon :)
<dholbach> £ 2993.45
<dholbach> just 7 pounds left
<tenach> Just donated. :D
<designbybeck> refresh! ;)
<marrabld> oh yea
<sebsebseb> right well I am about to donate to another one so :d
<zul> meh rush
<czajkowski> DONE
<czajkowski> donated
<czajkowski> refresh
<tenach> CONGRATS! :D
<czajkowski> danit is I should have donated to not have the guitar!
<dholbach> ROCK ROCK ROCK
<cielak> congrats guys!
<imbrandon> lol
<d0od> Damn! I wanted to be the 3000 topper
<imbrandon> i just did one to jcastro_'s
<balloons> amazing!
<imbrandon> d0od !!!
<balloons> awesome work everyon!
<jcastro_> \o/
<tenach> \o/
<bobweaver> good job all !
<czajkowski> ROFLOL
<czajkowski> cheeky marrabld
<czajkowski> mhall119:
<imbrandon> haha
 * czajkowski high fives jcastro_ !
<imbrandon> in the what ?
<designbybeck> thanks for the translation
<designbybeck> Yeah i donated to Nick and WaterAid because we don't have much in West Texas
<designbybeck> and I know how important it is and how many of us take it for granted
<balloons> <3 Texas
<balloons> very cool state.. rock on!
<designbybeck> o/
<DaemonicApathy> I would like to thank everyone for not choosing PETA as a donation recipient.
<designbybeck> well Austin, Texas is ;) some of west Texas not so much ;)
<designbybeck> agreed DaemonicApathy
<d0od> Just dropped some cash for balloons cause
<snap-l> mhall119: You import Michiganinans
<balloons> thank you d0od!
<imbrandon> its not a sport, its 3 activties happening at one time , ice scating , boxing, and playing withg a puck ... yall not ever hear carlin ?
<zul> lalalal not listening
<da_ravioli> can't we just crack one of nick's balloons now?
<balloons> sure
<tenach> jcastro_: Exactly haha
<snap-l> https://picasaweb.google.com/117777908934895049975/Rush2012?authkey=Gv1sRgCOuqp8yVwKWmag <- Rush fans
<snap-l> http://www.ecardtricks.com/mr1.htm <- card tricks
<DaemonicApathy> Anyone good at cardless card tricks?
<czajkowski> dholbach: the word is feck feck feck feck feck feck :)
<imbrandon> frack!
<balloons> czajkowski, lol
<DaemonicApathy> Thanks, now 'buffalo' doesn't seem like a real word anymore.
<dholbach> haha
<marrabld> yep
<dholbach> imbrandon, we don't like no fracking :)
<snap-l> Oh, if the slap-happy is this level, it'll be at 11 later.
<imbrandon> yup
<marrabld> definately
<marion1739> Wonder why aps like Webcam Studio do not work in versions 12.04 or 12.10 beta
<snap-l> jono: BTW: Note the shirt in those Rush photos.
<snap-l> Oh, lovely... auto level correction
<czajkowski> jcastro_: refresh :p
<balloons> yea
<imbrandon> where is your bass jcastro_ ? heh
<sebsebseb> Jono is playing rather quite it seems
<DaemonicApathy> I'm rocking out by sight.
<marrabld> *windmilling*
<balloons> should have put it on studio mode
<balloons> whoops
<tenach> Heh.
<\sh> oh metal time :)
<sebsebseb> this is the most quiest I have heard JOno play
<sebsebseb> online
<DaemonicApathy> One must be courteous of one's neighbors, sebsebseb. ;-)
<sebsebseb> DaemonicApathy: hmm?
<DaemonicApathy> Hence, quiet metal rage session. ;-p
<marrabld> great work \m/  you down tuned
<sebsebseb> ok so quite for you lot to?
<DaemonicApathy> Yup.
<tenach> Yeah, it was.
<DaemonicApathy> Still, worth turning up the volume for.
<tenach> Totally!
<czajkowski>  #ubuntu-meeting is where the CC is on
<dholbach> thanks so much sebsebseb! :)
 * dholbach hugs sebsebseb
<DaemonicApathy> I'd like to buy the walrus.
<GreatDanton> walrus FTW!
<GreatDanton> :)
<marrabld> lol
<DaemonicApathy> Hello, dholbach's...brother?
<cjohnston> Who is this Chris Johnston guy you guys keep talking about
<czajkowski> mhall119: you adding the LC to the timetable
<mhall119> czajkowski: it's on the schedule, just not the page
<czajkowski> ah ok
<DaemonicApathy> Congrats!
<\sh> what picture do you americans have from the germans...;)
<bobweaver> ROTFLOL
<sheik> delicious pizza @ holbach sonnenallee w/ felix, greets!!
<DaemonicApathy> Headlocks = more money, in my experience. ;-)
 * cjohnston is ready for a nap
<kamil_> Hi
<kamil_> Hey Daniel, Miichael, btw why are you guys messing with the sound effects? :)
<DaemonicApathy> They're bored.
<imbrandon> oh noes, it turns into #ubuntus-got-tallent with simon cowell
<d0od> imbrandon: lol ;)
<DaemonicApathy> imbrandon, excellent idea! Karaoke time!
<kamil_> Nick has a part setup going it seems
<balloons> kamil_, I do :-)
<balloons> there's fun stuff in the balloons
<kamil_> Also that Jono taking about Barbeque , and no one was interested. That was awesome Michael :D
<d0od> what happened to 24 hours of work?!
<\sh> jcastro_: damn you ... no beer in the office here :( need to buy some
<imbrandon> HAHAHAHA
<kamil_> d0od: :/ :D
<jono> d0od, did you post?
<kamil_> jono: Yeah, he is asking why aren't you all working? :-)
<jono> kamil_, we are :-)
<jono> we just have fun jobs
<kamil_> :D
<kamil_> jono: I know brother.
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> balloons: may nwant to clarify it's a different community council not the ubuntu community council :)
<kamil_> That is a great thing to happen, get into some awesome company by mistake :D
<DaemonicApathy> Carlos: Thank you for the bugs! Some of them are downright entertaining. ^_^
<kamil_> Rocking the chair, viewers will get a headache(sorry), Carlos has a great chair btw :-)
<d0od> I'm officially #TeamCarlos
<\sh> Only a dead bug is a good bug ;)
<jcastro_> hey d0od, you should come on!
<DaemonicApathy> I disagree, /sh. I like the bugs that completely mess with new users, that experienced ones accidentally fix for themselves right away.
<jcastro_> also, *cough* spread the word that we're hanging out here if people want to ask questions, and so on
<jcastro_> also, I would like a pony
<kamil_> jcastro_: Sure doing that
<d0od> jcastro_: You described me as "a small bundle of britishness" earlier. Totally making that my Twitter bio.:P
<jcastro_> indeed
<DaemonicApathy> At the risk of showing my Minecraft roots too much, I'm particularly fond of the term "Tea Eater".
<d0od> jcastro_: I'll be around for a while, so if things get dead/weary later I don't mind jumping on to interrogate/ask questions or whatever
<jcastro_> awww yeah!
<mhall119> cjohnston isn't going to be available for the next hour
<mhall119> so I can talk more about the API Website instead
<kamil_> I have a question regarding the whopsie daisy thing, don't you think that casual users will get frustrated by it?
<jono> d0od, we definitely want you on
<jono> d0od, hey, how about you interview the team in our Q+A?
<jono> OMG! Ubuntu! interviews the Canonical Community Team
<jcastro_> yeah!
<kamil_> Now on the 12.04.1 it doesn't happen as much as it happened at the time of 12.04
<jono> and you can ask all the hard questions
<jono> d0od, but get your post online to promote it and the wider marathon :-)
<jcastro_> indeed.
<jcastro_> help get us over 10k pounds! :)
<d0od> if you all stop being watchable for 15mins I'll get on and finish it :P
<jono> we can do 10k today
<jono> I know it
<imbrandon> yes they do ... everyone i know ask me to turn them damn things off
<jono> d0od, can you join us for the full hour?
<kamil_> I don't mind them, but a noob will find it confusing.
<marrabld> I find the pop ups irritating.  I can get a cascade of them pop up sometimes
<d0od> jono: What time is the Q&A?
<kamil_> Yeah, popups
<jono> d0od, it will be at 9pm your time
<d0od> Yeah sure :)
<jono> d0od, lets do some promo around it
<jono> d0od, awesome!
<bobweaver> I would like it (woopsie) if they told me why I need to enter password befor I do
<bobweaver> before *
<jono> d0od, can you post ASAP on OMG about it
<balloons> https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<kamil_> Because it reminds of Windows(sorry)
<balloons> if you've not seen it: https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<jono> d0od, feel free to put together a set of tough questions from us - maybe gather them from the omg crowd
<bobweaver> I mean anything could be asking for a password (cracker)
<bobweaver> I always like to know why I am entering password
<kamil_> Excellent point by Carlos
<kamil_> bobweaver: your system info will be gathered afaik
<bobweaver> Yeah I know but . what if cracker sends to me ect
<bobweaver> I should know why I am entering password I will file bug
<bobweaver> what is woopsie daisy name ?
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/09/getting-your-bug-fixed-art-of-bug.html
<bobweaver> for ubuntu-bug woopsie
<imbrandon> calll your 11 year old son
<imbrandon> :)
<balloons> whoopsie is the crash reporting database
<balloons> you can see the frontend on errors.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> ask!
<kamil_> Bug filing is super simple, I was 1 week or so to Ubuntu 10.10, upgraded to 11.04, messed with Compiz, filed my first bug. :D
<balloons> it collects crash data from people's ubuntu installations
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/230902
<kamil_> Yeah, askubuntu/IRC work best for this.
<imbrandon> pebkac
<kamil_> Also the Precaution on Compiz is an excellent move. That stuff is dangerous
<kamil_> Where is castro going
<marrabld> Most of my mates go straight to Google and often they get tacken to out dated or bad advice.
<jcastro_> kamil_, I am going to get food. :)
<tenach> Food is good.
<jcastro_> I am going to make some sandwiches
<kamil_> jcastro_ has a beautiful youtube video on it
<kamil_> the wiki one
<kamil_> :D
<pistman> hi all
<tenach> Hallo.
<kamil_> dholbach: Smoking is injurious to health but you may already know about it
<pistman> could somebody name a C sharp developer for linux?
<dholbach> kamil_, yes, I was told before :)
<kamil_> jono: There is a mess among some people on this issue
<kamil_> many people claim crazy stuff. :-)
<pistman> hm
<mhall119> pistman: a person?
<pistman> pls help
<pistman> no
<pistman> application
<pistman> for linux
<pistman> like monodevelop
<mhall119> you mean an application for writing C# code?
<pistman> cuz it cannot compile normally
<pistman> ye
<mhall119> monodevelop is the most popular, I think
<kamil_> One thing, how is the Ubuntu moving forward on the performance front, and what happens to Compiz
<mhall119> you can use any text editor though
<imbrandon> monodevelop works fine on linux
<pistman> but it cannot run my programs and write results
<pistman> and no input messages
<bobweaver> pistman,  mono-mcs is installed ?
<d0od> What is Jorge doing…
<mhall119> making sandwiches
<\sh> Rock On OpenNMS :) Best enterprise monitoring solution ever
<d0od> Is that a chicken or a lettuce?
<mhall119> lettuce it looks like
 * mhall119 has never seen chicken peeled
<pistman> it is installed
<kamil_> The peformance on a same machine, Unity(Compiz)<Gnome-Shell/KDE(and the rest of the DEs)
<pistman> but not working normally
<d0od> jono: Can I use the "rockstar" photo of you and your team in my post?
<philballew> 3482.57 British pounds sterling = 5629.5744 US dollars
<pistman> I need another alternative
<daker> d0od: cooking...
<czajkowski> mhall119: I was about to say you'r other half puts everyone to shame!
<imbrandon> d0od: yea , that is thw one i would use
<d0od> a tofu surprise?!
<mhall119> czajkowski: she does :)
<pistman> idea?
<czajkowski> I want corn bread
<kamil_> 11:07 PM here India
<czajkowski> oh and tater tots
<\sh> jono: you have the better weather :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: you have to come back over for a visit
<kamil_> mhall119: Cooking-On-Air
<czajkowski> jono: shave your semi beard and see how much you get or it to go
<czajkowski> *for
<d0od> czajkowski: Ha!
<snwh> you guys could start a telethon :P
<kamil_> What all gets him more donation :D
<mhall119> snwh: this *is* our telethon
<czajkowski> jono: go on......
<imbrandon> beard!
<czajkowski> jono gets to 2K by tomrrow
<czajkowski> and he shaves it
<kamil_> Keep a full beard on the contrary
<tenach> hahaha
<imbrandon> aq needs to get in on it too
<imbrandon> jono: ^^
<tenach> Deli mustard always makes sandwiches better, jcastro_
<imbrandon> make the ginger shave :)
<d0od> jono: DING! New headline in the works now :P
<czajkowski> jono: whoooooooooooooo
<kamil_> :D
<jono> d0od, feel free to add it to the post
<jono> if I get 3k to my charity by the end of the event, I will shave it off live on air
<czajkowski> *evilgrin*
<balloons> nice!
<jono> :-)
<sebsebseb> I made Jono's be £1000 or more :)
<jono> :-)
<balloons> anyone interested in hair dye?
<czajkowski> jono: best idea I've had all day!
<kamil_> There is messy system, where mic settings , switch back and fourth between front and rear mic
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/rm-rf/+merge/128078
<kamil_> jcastro_: jono is milking his poularity
<imbrandon> turduckin
<kamil_> And we will make the viewers hungry in this session
<philballew> im hungry now
<kamil_> :D
<mhall119> l/w 42
<kamil_> David is hungry, I can see
<mikhas> the website is breaking because the donations exceed £1.000, and that's too long for the given space near the donation banners
<imbrandon> so instead of dholbach's bro telling on him, how about you each tell one on each other in the time that you've been horsemen
<dholbach> HAHA
<mikhas> fix: A) stop donations, B) move donated amount to someone else, C) ???
<kamil_> BTW what system are you using currently?
<czajkowski> imbrandon: nice idea!
<sebsebseb> I wonder why it doesn't show the amouts where it should on the page anymore
<cjohnston> the page looks fine to me
<imbrandon> looks fine here
<tenach> The page works fine for me.
<imbrandon> in chrome on osx
<sebsebseb> yep in FIrefox messed up
<tenach> Chromium in Linux here, and it's fine.
<balloons> fearfox :-)
<imbrandon> who's dogs ?
<daker> i think it's dholbach's dog :)
<dholbach> no no
<balloons> since we can't blame jcastro_.. blame dholbach
<balloons> :-)
<dholbach> the dog is at my sister's and her boyfriend
<kamil_> On my side the donation page looks like, jono is teasing jcastro_ with is 1K mark and has pushed him to side http://i.imgur.com/yuGl9.png
<daker> ah :)
<czajkowski> jcastro_: dear gods what size drink is that!
<mhall119> czajkowski: US Small
<jcastro_> I am just getting started.
<tenach> mhall119: hahahaha
<czajkowski> dear gods
<imbrandon> Ride the Lightning!
<cjohnston> dinosaurs!
<cjohnston> jcastro_: ^
<jcastro_> heh
<imbrandon> jcastro_: was anyone at DjangoCon ?
<bobweaver> Question: what made you all do this ? who's Idea was it ? is the 1st time its happened ? will it happen again ?
<cjohnston> I'll donate to see him shave his head
<cjohnston> jcastro_: ^
<mikhas> bobweaver, check out the livestream, are you *sure* you want it to happen again? ;-)
<cjohnston> no.. jono shave his
<kamil_> Sir Bobby Charlton has a awesome combover that never worked
<kamil_> had*
<cjohnston> balloons: ^^
<bobweaver> Just wanted to get more info Think that it is a cool thing that is all
<jvrbanac> :D
<imbrandon> .donate-button img { width: 250 }
<cjohnston> you could look like the baby will :-)
<snwh> donate to see dpm shave his ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> hi all!
<tenach> Hallo JoseeAntonioR
<Daviey> what hair?
<balloons> hello!
<neuro> JONO STILL KNOWS WHAT "QUID" MEANS! SHOCKER!
<tenach> neuro: +1
<dpm> snwh, it'd take a LOT of money for that! ;-)
<imbrandon> this should fix the css , quick hack ,   .donate-button img { width: 250 }
<daker> a quick fix dholbach put 1.39k
<neuro> hello mister beardy man!
<imbrandon> dholbach: ^^
<dholbach> imbrandon, mhall119 is helping me out right now
<daker> yes that's should work too dholbach
<neuro> jono: have you ever said "frisco"?
<kamil_> Yeah I using Ffox
<snwh> it was briefly skewed in chrome
<neuro> haha
<neuro> i don't believe you :)
<neuro> PO-TAY-TOE
<Daviey> Nick is almost at a monkey.
<kamil_> What do say it then jono ?
<cjohnston> but you will say that tomato is a vegitable JoseeAntonioR
<cjohnston> jono: ^
<cjohnston> sorry JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> np :P
<mikhas> this would have never happened with good old <table> websites
<imbrandon> hangout just went offait "(
<neuro> HANGOUT FAIL
<kamil_> It ended abruptly
<imbrandon> offair
<\sh> gone
<jcastro_> restarting
<jono> we are coming back
<balloons> fail.. coming back
<jvrbanac> sadness
<sebsebseb> went down again
<snwh> just the mention of Chuck Short
<tenach> XD
<kamil_> You all have a good day brothers, late here, I will be taking your leave now.
<dholbach> balloons, is starting the hangout - we'll be back in a bit
<neuro> "The live recording you're trying to play is still being processed by our cluster of Acorn Electrons and Commodore VIC-20s and will be available soon."
<snwh> are all of these going to be available later on Youtube, like the earlier QA stuff, I missed the beginning?
<JoseeAntonioR> snwh: yep
<snwh> JoseeAntonioR awesome
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to the 24-hour Canonical Community Team Marathon! || http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ || Donate on the webpage, let's help! || Remember to refresh your browser at 22, 2 and 6 UTC for the new hangout || We're starting soon, so stay tuned
<jvrbanac> It's back!
<jvrbanac> ^its
<jvrbanac> ^it's lol!
<balloons> yay
<jcastro_> yay!
<dholbach> yes
<jvrbanac> yep
<neuro> WHEN YOU HAVE MADE A DONATION, YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO STREAM.
<dholbach> alright, got to restart my machine
<dholbach> BRB
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to the 24-hour Canonical Community Team Marathon! || http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ || Donate on the webpage, let's help! || Remember to refresh your browser at 22, 2 and 6 UTC for the new hangout
<d0od> o/
<snwh> Will jono share the brisket rub source code?
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm, jcastro_, jono, balloons: can you see people's videos?
<neuro> compost for the win!
<dholbach> I just see people's logos
<dpm> dholbach, I can see them
<dholbach> ahhhhh
<dholbach> I'm logged in as ubuntu on air
<dholbach> brb
<inetpro> The live recording that you're trying to play is still being processed and will be available soon.
<inetpro> good evening
<JoseeAntonioR> inetpro: reresh the page :)
<tenach> inetpro: I just refreshed ant it works now
<inetpro> ahh, thanks
<inetpro> nice job guys!
<neuro> \o/
 * \sh heads home now...good job Community team :) Great Event :) And still is...so have a good day, night, afternoon :) 
<neuro> a nice purple score for you, sir
<neuro> although there's not much beard to shave :(
<neuro> DO THE SIDEBURNS TOO!
<sebsebseb> still down here
<sebsebseb> the video
<jcastro_> hit ctrl-f5
<neuro> JONO DOG FAIL
<snwh> dogs barking, jono has to get the ribs somewhere..
<snwh> I joke
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork
<bobweaver> mhall119,  can I get xml ? from this api ?
<robbie> hello world!
<bobweaver> sweet Xmllistmodel
<bkerensa> hmm
<bobweaver> that is why I ask
<bobweaver> http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.7.1/qml-xmllistmodel.html
<jvrbanac> o/
<bobweaver> then could make a ascronistic interface
<neuro> when dholbach lights up a smoke, i feel i must too
<bobweaver> Thanks mhall119
<robbie> How can I learn what you guys are doing?
<bobweaver> yeah I can use json
<dholbach> neuro, I start getting tired and felt that standing outside with a cigarette should help :)
 * popey waves
<neuro> dholbach: :)
<neuro> popey: hola senor
<robbie> cool thank you
<neuro> dholbach: i'm lazy, i smoke indoors
<jvrbanac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website
<popey> lol, jono sparking up the bbq?!
<jvrbanac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperNetwork
<snwh> d0od - nice use of "barmy" in the OMG article ;) (which is here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/ubuntus-24-hour-community-charity-marathon-is-happening-right-now)
<neuro> I CARE NOT ABOUT PROPERTY VALUES!
<bobweaver> mhall119,  on the site there is pictures of up and cpmmi g interface do you gimp file ?
<neuro> hehe i love the wordy barmy
<bobweaver> so I can use qmlexporter  >
<mhall119> bobweaver: no, I made them in balsamiq, I have the source XML from that, and pngs
<snwh> neuro: Joey's diction is half the entertainment :)
<robbie> How often do you guys work on ubuntu?
<bobweaver> could you email me that ?
<majster-pl> David need new microphone :)
<bobweaver> lp ~josephjamesmills
<neuro> snwh: absolutely :)
<popey> is dholbach outside!?
<neuro> only us UKers can speaka da english the way what we do
<popey> ahhh, fag break
<neuro> popey: yeah, he's having a fag :)
<popey> :)
<neuro> as am i
<bkerensa> jcastro_: lots of sun here in Oregon right now too... that doesnt look like a smoker :) looks like a BBQ
<bkerensa> ;p
<JoseeAntonioR> I challenge any of you guys to convince alanbell to move meetingology to Limnoria
<neuro> jono: \m/
<neuro> bkerensa: jono is bbqing, dholbach was smoking
<popey> i have meetings with my co-workers at canonical on hangouts every day.. why am i watching my co-workers now!
<dpm> thanks for the post d0od!
<neuro> popey: oh yeah, remember that sysadmin job i applied for at canonical?
<popey> oh yeah?
<neuro> popey: i got the knockback :P
<popey> :(
<popey> sorry dude
<mhall119> bobweaver: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/api-website/
<bkerensa> d0od: whats up dude
<bkerensa> ;0
<neuro> popey: it happens, sadly
 * popey hugs d0od 
<bobweaver> thanks mhall119  I will look into the qt part well qml and make interface
<neuro> no clue why i was knocked back though, just a stock "your application was unsuccessful" sadly
<neuro> jono: BURN STUFF!
<mhall119> bobweaver: there's a few things at the bottom that we need to fix to support Qt APIs
<mhall119> at the bottom of the spec that is
<d0od> popey: Are you hugging me cos you know i'm clawing through every single bug report so I can write up on Unity 6.8? ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: why don't you update the wordpress install at ubuntuonair.com in the meanwhile? :)
<neuro> popey: maybe i should hassle jono and find out what happened ;)
<cgoldberg> hello marathoners... cool idea :)
<snwh> I'd like to know what jono is using to smoke
<jcastro_> JoseeAntonioR, I can't, my box with the ssh keys is packed up, I should have it today though
<jcastro_> <-- amateur
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok then!
<d0od> jono - your tee is all kinds of awesome
<popey> d0od, seen the changelog?
<d0od> popey: Yeah, going through it now. Sounds like it'll be a big performance boon
<snwh> jono - sounds good
<popey> lol jcastro_
<popey> "That's where meat will go"
<d0od> I'll avert my eyes for this bit….
<popey> <punchline>
<marrabld> I have to catch a flight from Perth Western Australia to Scotland UK.  Thanks for keeping awake and amuzed guys!!
<neuro> jcastro_: lol
<popey> hehe
 * popey is cooking
<neuro> jcastro_: jono and aq are probably better educators
<JoseeAntonioR> everyone wants to see popey cooking
<popey> "Cooking with Jono"
<neuro> GOOD GOD, HOW MUCH MEAT IS THAT
<mhall119> 3 racks of ribs
<neuro> someone tell jono to move the laptop/camera a bit
<popey> is jono planning to feed the internet tonight?
<neuro> LESS WORKTOP, MOAR MEAT
<newbie|3> How many people is he cooking ribs for??
<mhall119> 2
<bobweaver> http://www.dinosaurbarbque.com/store/product/8_cajun_foreplay_spice_rub   << best rub I know of
<neuro> the membrane is where the taste lives
<mhall119> neuro: no, the taste lives in the bone
<mhall119> bone and far
<snwh> paper towel is great for skinning chicken
<mhall119> fat
<neuro> that's the secondary taste
<tenach> Those ribs...
<tenach> It's lunchtime here and i can't leave yet, and those ribs aren't helping!
<snwh> can I suggest my rib rub :) - sweet (or smoked) paprika, cayenne, brown sugar, garlic, salt, pepper, oregano, chili powder, cumin
<neuro> COME ON MEMBRANE!
<snwh> that membrane is insane
<bobweaver> is jono looking at cooking lens j/k   :)
<tenach> hahaha
<neuro> snwh: ba dum tsh
<tenach> bobweaver: hahah
<mhall119> snwh: I put a spoon full of espresso-ground coffee in mine to,but otherwise the same as yours
<neuro> DO NOT NOT BROADCAST!
<balloons> lol
<snwh> mhall119 - never occured to me, I have espresso marinaded steak
<balloons> all this food on air :-)
<neuro> mhall119: so in other words, not suitable for a mormon vegetarian?
<tenach> Wooo!
<snwh> it's great; as a foodie and ubuntu-ie
<mhall119> neuro: not really suitable for anybody
<mhall119> :)
<neuro> hehe
<Yasir> hello
<novatillasku> Nobody is going to order a pizza?
<mhall119> novatillasku: that was my lunch
<neuro> WATCH AS DHOLBACH MAKES NOODLES!
<dholbach> not noodles
<popey> hang on
<neuro> TO WHAT?
<popey> i am watching people watching people watching people rip skin off meat
<popey> thats a new internet high for me
<dholbach> it's going to be channa korma
<dholbach> vegan even
<neuro> you guys should try mongolian food, awesome
<d0od> dholbach: +1
<snwh> dholbach +1 for korma
<novatillasku> :-) Time to dine in Spain.
<popey> show us the dungeon jono!
<balloons> enjoy whatever your eating, wherever your doing it :-)
<neuro> novatillasku: TAPAS!
<bobweaver> need to cook that  membrane for that dog that was barking
 * neuro is addicted to patatas bravas
<cgoldberg> forget the ribs... I'll take some grilled membrane
<snwh> deep-fried membrane I bet would go all crispy
<popey> nom
<neuro> om
<popey> +1
<neuro> OH YEAH
<neuro> ~/ and i've ... had the membrane of my life ... /~
<popey> right, that's it, I'm getting on a plane to jonos house
<novatillasku> neuro Bravas and Ali Oli ;-P
<neuro> novatillasku: stop it!
 * neuro loved eating in Barcelona
<cgoldberg> i can't believe you guys legitimately cook.   some of us hackers are domestically challenged :/
<tenach> cgoldberg: Cooking is my break from coding
<balloons> cgoldberg <-- some of us are clearly on the eating side
<snwh> a recipe is food code
<neuro> this stream should be adult-rated
<neuro> food pr0n
<bobweaver> memphis tenn kansas  ect lol never thought that I would be watching British cooking esp for bbq
<snwh> neuro 4 men watching another mans meat
<popey> I believe Erica is the better cook in jonos house ;)
<neuro> SIX HORSEMEN ONE TRAY
<zul> popey: probably by far
<simondbull> 'Cooking with bacon'
<neuro> squirty mustard?!
<neuro> PHILISTINE!
<popey> he's become american
<popey> real men use colemans
<neuro> why not just pour tomato ketchup all over it while you're at it
<neuro> YES
<neuro> ah, jono, such a waste
<neuro> HAHA
<neuro> if i was doing this, i'd put haggis in with it
<elfy> popey: lol
<popey> lol
<popey> HP Sauce
<tenach> haha
<neuro> HP SAUCE FTW
<popey> noooooooooooooooooooo
<neuro> what are you guys talking about
<neuro> HP sauce has a picture of the houses of parliament on it
<neuro> hence HP
<tenach> Shepards pie is awesome.
<neuro> Shepherd's
<neuro> </pedant>
<tenach> </lazy>
<neuro> IT'S NOT MUSTARD
 * popey suspects tenach means cottage pie :)
<popey> Shepherd's = Lamb
<snwh> I've come across dry mustard on ribs
<popey> Cottage = Beef
<tenach> popey: Shepard's. :) <3 Lamb
<designbybeck> Easy now!
<designbybeck> ;)
<popey> mmmmmmm lamb
<neuro> yellow ooze from a squeezy bottle is not mustard
<bobweaver> go to kansas ot st louis
<neuro> it's mustard-like
<tenach> I don't use those two words interchangeably like most people.
<popey> "I'd like a bottle of your finest yellow ooze"
<bobweaver> you think tx is crazy
<neuro> jcastro_: you're welcome
<neuro> we have STANDARDS in this country!
<popey> yes!
<neuro> lol
<tenach> Hahaha!
<neuro> YES
<neuro> worcester sauce makes everything better
<neuro> it's like bacon
<neuro> NO
<neuro> NO!
<neuro> oh god no
<snwh> I feel like sharing my ribs: http://goo.gl/78ebz
<neuro> dude, nom
<bkerensa> jono: Im wearing viking style
<neuro> and rice too, elegant
<jcastro_> snwh, this look amazing
<bobweaver> all about the 55 gallon drums ! or at least that is what I see
<tenach> YAY
<Godmin> Good evening, folks
<snwh> jcastro_ thanks :)
<tenach> Hallo Godmin
<Godmin> the guys are already sleeping? I knew it, not much power left in ganiel :)
<Godmin> ganiel -> daniel
<Godmin> looks like I am tired, too
<neuro> gaaah, i keep trying to tail a log on a remote server and Sky keeps dropping the ssh connection
<bkerensa> jcastro_: do oppan Canonical style?
<neuro> stupid Sky
<neuro> OPPAN BUNTU STYLE
<balloons> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI
<tenach> hahaha
<popey> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinksherbet/4155618337/  <- the picture of a sandwich mhall119 mentioned
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: you should make a mix of gagnam style
<cgoldberg> Minecraft Gangnam Style:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO3jygyexAo
<JoseeAntonioR> gangnam style*
<snwh> All this food/cookery has made me start a bolognese
<neuro> balloons: love the second top comment on that video
<Qw3rtz> I would love to watch a series of Jono cooking!
<Qw3rtz> :)
<cgoldberg> weekly lunch hangout starring a different Ubuntu cook each week?
<balloons> neuro, loll
<balloons> ubuntu community cooking show?
<Qw3rtz> Yes pls
<snwh> balloons - an ubuntu community cooking show would be amazing
<balloons> anyone care to watch baking?
<Qw3rtz> Well, it is an Ubuntu cooking show
<nikitas> Yes the cooking is awesome! :)
<designbybeck> I'm not the traditional Texan
<Qw3rtz> Will Jono cook a Ubuntu logo-shaped meat? ._.
<sebsebseb> cooking can be kind of interesting to watch yeah, but for me not so much what jono was cooking just now
<designbybeck> I'm not a fan of traditional BBQ
<neuro> 225 CELSIUS?
<balloons> F
<balloons> ofc
<balloons> silly americans we be
<snwh> openstack of pancakes
<Qw3rtz> Open Steak?
<neuro> CRAZY PEOPLES
<tenach> Hahaha
<penreturns> \o/
<tenach> Huzzah!
<neuro> ISO standards, biotches
<tenach> Hi philballew :D
<nikitas> Nobody said hi to me :(
<Qw3rtz> Did anyone see Jono's Inspector Gadget t-shirt?
<neuro> jcastro_: does chuck know what he's in for?
<tenach> Qw3rtz: Yeah!
<penreturns> hi nikitas  :3
<czajkowski> dpm_: looks rather efficent in the kitchen
<czajkowski> what's he cooking?
<neuro> czajkowski: hey
<jcastro_> he's making paella
<Qw3rtz> He is cooking Open Steak
 * czajkowski hugs neuro hello sunshine 
 * neuro is hugged
<nikitas> Hey guys! :D well at least it's true that Ubuntu is a great community to be in!
<Qw3rtz> The ingredients are open source!
<JoseeAntonioR> I agree with nikitas
<philballew> tenach, hello
<neuro> cana-ria?
<czajkowski> jcastro_: is that the same drink from earlier on is it a bottomless pit
<neuro> can-ay-ree-ah
<jcastro_> czajkowski, water this time
<jcastro_> it's usually just ice water
<neuro> this time, haha
<jcastro_> gotta stay hydrated, 24 hours!
<czajkowski> better than ice tea!
<neuro> because last time it was straight up grain alcohol
<czajkowski> mhall119: knows my opinon on this
<jcastro_> \o/
<czajkowski> mhall119: dont make me come over there cheeky
<czajkowski> currently sitting beside a turf fire with a bucket of hot tea
<czajkowski> :)
<designbybeck> Now Sweet Tea is something Texans love for sure!
<neuro> yellow mustard on ribs and now making tea cold, WHO AM I LISTENING TO!?
<nikitas> hahah you are right neuro
<neuro> GEEKS WITH GRILS, food show or unfortunate typo?
<Qw3rtz> Haha, neuro +1
<mhall119> czajkowski: watching>
<mhall119> ?
<balloons> neuro, rol
<czajkowski> mhall119: yes
<czajkowski> BLAKE!
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> herro blakey
<neuro> see guys, this is the kind of banter you'd get EVERY DAY if only Canonical would just hire me :)
<czajkowski> neuro: its true really
<Gemn> Just joined, what's the current conversation topic?
<neuro> czajkowski: i got rejected for a sysadmin role :P
<mhall119> Gemn: OpenStack
<Gemn> thanks (:
<balloons> just missed cooking hour
<balloons> in short, the ribs are on
<neuro> wtf
<neuro> Total sum of donations: £ 3592.5700000000006
<neuro> OK, WHO DONATED THE FLUFF FROM THEIR BELLYBUTTON?!
<mhall119> lol
 * mhall119 blames IEEE floating points
<Gemn> Sorry guys, I had to do something with it.. *shrugs*
<cielak> someone please donate 0.999999999999994
<mhall119> quick, someone donate more
<neuro> more fluff?
<neuro> WAIT, I HAVE SOME
<designbybeck> Fun Fact! ... GO  Dexas
<designbybeck> Texas!
<designbybeck> not the Bear kind either
<designbybeck> It is Bexar County
<neuro> Dexas, Texas' evil twin state
<mhall119> I thought Texas was the evil one
<neuro> like when Superman split into two in Superman III
<designbybeck> dexas does have a nice ring to it
<designbybeck> Not all of Texas is crazy ;)
<bobweaver> Better coaches for minor league !!
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: why are we having 3638.5700000000006?
<bobweaver> we need it here in Rochester for the americans
<bobweaver> minor or ahl is playing
<seb128> "Total sum of donations: £ 3638.5700000000006"
<bkerensa> jcastro_: I haz question... When we get new chuck gimp?
<seb128> you guys are missing some 000000
<jcastro_> seb128, donate!
<jcastro_> desktop team is coming up short
<bkerensa> beachball popey?
<czajkowski> jcastro_: hows the LP team ?
<bkerensa> wat
<jcastro_> the launchpad team is crushing you guys
<popey> hah
<seb128> jcastro_, what will you do for desktop if we donate? ;-)
<czajkowski> <3 LP team :D we rock
<czajkowski> i'll even make an exception to the rule
<balloons> context: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3patjo/
<bkerensa> jcastro_: can you interview czajkowski next? :D
<czajkowski> Launchpad Team are awesome!
<seb128> \o/
<Daviey> seb128: Are you gonna get interviewed ?: )
<bkerensa> o/
<seb128> Daviey, not today, about to go for dinner ;-)
<seb128> YES!
<Daviey> bah, seb128 - lets watch you eat and talk :)
<seb128> lol
<Daviey> !!!
<seb128> DUDE
<seb128> that's not the way to get money from us!
<sebsebseb> no not this seb :d
<seb128> dholbach, and it WORKED!
<Daviey> I heard seb128 also introduced the worst bug in ubuntu history
<seb128> hummmm
<Daviey> and seb128 has been an advocate for switching to GNU/HURD.
<seb128> bring us contributors!
 * dholbach hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
 * Daviey stops trolling. sorry seb128 
<neuro> jono: popey donated some bellybutton fluff
<bkerensa> mhall119: a ironing board
<TurtlezOnBacon> What the flip chips
<tenach> woo, food! /afk
<neuro> popey did
<neuro> he's a cheapskate
<zul> oooh office space! office space!
<popey> I donated 0.00000000000000000001 Bitcoin!
<neuro> which is like 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 pence!
<TurtlezOnBacon> O.o
<TurtlezOnBacon> Is this how every Ubuntu developer cooks food?
<TurtlezOnBacon> :o
<designbybeck> Like BeerTarget for Open Source Beer
<czajkowski> mhall119: a rub ?
<TurtlezOnBacon> Ewww...
<neuro> JONO HAS BEEN ASSIMILATED!
<TurtlezOnBacon> Lol
<designbybeck> seasonings czajkowski
<designbybeck> flavors and spices
<bkerensa> lol
<neuro> jono: aq would kill you if he saw you buying anything like that
<popey> Vegetables the way they should be. Smashed up into a "patty".
<czajkowski> interesting...
<czajkowski> yes but never heard you say RUB
<TurtlezOnBacon> *Rimshot*
<czajkowski> yes I had lots of fall off the bone meat
<snwh> bbq another thing to thank china for.
<bkerensa> czajkowski: thats the best when it falls off
<TurtlezOnBacon> @jono When is the first Ubuntu for Android device coming out :C?
<sebsebseb> hi ActionParsnip
<neuro> "Write failed: Broken pipe" AUUUUUUUUGH
<ActionParsnip> hi sebsebseb
<TurtlezOnBacon> Wth is going on o.o
<designbybeck> now switch hands
<czajkowski> mhall119: and you;ll go a long way
<czajkowski> the old kitkat add
<mhall119> :)
<neuro> tell mhall119 to make a "pop pop pop" noise while he does it
<mhall119> donate 2 pounds and I will
<czajkowski> come one people donate so jono shaves his beard off
<neuro> i already donated 20!
<TurtlezOnBacon> Oh okay thanks :P
<czajkowski> it's all about the lackof beard :)
<sebsebseb> mhall119: I could donate a bit more, but I think I have donated enough really :d
<mhall119> neuro: to me?
<neuro> crap
<popey> neuro, 20 what? :)
<neuro> QUID!
<popey> scottish pounds?
<popey> so that's like a fiver real money?
<bobweaver> can anyone explain the llvm pipe that unity3d is using.
<neuro> i used my visa debit so god knows
<snwh> jono should smoke a whole pig next time.
<neuro> it could have been guernsey pounds for all i know
<bkerensa> skinning almonds?
<czajkowski> so all over to dholbach for dinner
<sebsebseb> mhall119: yours should have much more donations from people, I guess people don't know enough about AUtism in general though, which is also the point of the chariety it seems
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<neuro> popey: did you know that for every Scottish banknote, there has to be the same face value in pounds sterling held by the BoE?
<neuro> popey: SO ENOUGH OF YOUR RUBBISH!!!!
<czajkowski> anything that has coconut milk in it has thumbs up from me
 * neuro runs off to put on kilt and paint face blue
<neuro> FREEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOM!
<TurtlezOnBacon> Rofl
<bobweaver> min hardware ?
<popey> nahhhh
<popey> "neuro runs" don't believe it
<neuro> fair point
<popey> :)
 * neuro walks at a reasonable pace to put kilt on
<popey> lol
<czajkowski> neuro: you have a kilt
<neuro> actually, since i don't have a kilt ...
<czajkowski> picture!
<czajkowski> bah
 * neuro sits on his sofa and lights another marlboro
<neuro> czajkowski: the only time i've worn a kilt was when i was 4
<mhall119> sebsebseb: yeah, I thought the FLOSS community would have more people who wanted to donate to that
<neuro> at my aunt's wedding
<mhall119> I still have a lot of donations though, just more small donations
<bobweaver> I think that the unity 2d code was not made for 3d but can run it
<neuro> me and my cousin (3 months younger than me) ran about the whole reception party and went from table to table holding open our sporrans
<neuro> and wedding guests chucked in money
<neuro> the pair of us got like 20 quid each
<neuro> which in 1978 was buttloads
<TurtlezOnBacon> Question for you guys, I heard there's going to be a Gnome remix version of Ubuntu, will this version of the distro have more Intergration with the Ubuntu system like with new features and stuff or is it just going to be Ubuntu with Gnome?
<neuro> we were MINTED
<bobweaver> qml
<cristofer> hello
<bobweaver> c++ declaritive mixed with qml
<ActionParsnip> TurtlezOnBacon: ubuntu already uses gnome....
<popey> balloons, unity 6.8 lands today in -proposed
<balloons> popey, I was going to ask :-)
<asdasd> hi
<DoDo45659> Hey
<jeggy> Hey! :D
<neuro> "hunt him down ..."
<neuro> IT'S THE TERMINATOR
<TurtlezOnBacon> xD
<neuro> he cannot be stopped
<DoDo45659> Who donated .0000000000006?
<neuro> he cannot be reasoned with
<neuro> DoDo45659: popey
<TurtlezOnBacon> Cheers :)
<DoDo45659> Ah, I was confused
<DoDo45659> Thanks
<cristofer> community of panama
<TurtlezOnBacon> o_o....
<TurtlezOnBacon> XD
 * popey has wine \o/
<popey> "The comfy chair"
 * neuro has an ubuntu version of the four yorkshiremen btw
<popey> "Nobody expects the spanish inquisition"
<designbybeck> bahwhwhahaa
<popey> "It's an ex-parrot"
<neuro> http://neuro.me.uk/2009/03/22/the-four-ubuntu-yorkshiremen/
<mivoligo> jono: https://plus.google.com/u/0/101489925843882654647/posts/iSJVNGxHmjs
<czajkowski> mhall119: you had better not be lumping me in there mister! :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: no, you're Irish
<popey> czajkowski, no, you're not one of his best friends ;)
<popey> :D
 * czajkowski nicks popey wine
<czajkowski> cheeky arse
<czajkowski> when you going on to entertain us
<TurtlezOnBacon> Another question for you guys, since you guys are adding Amazon app in Ubuntu 12.10 will we ever see anything built-in like Steam for Linux?
<czajkowski> so we can all get screen grabs to post all over the internet!
<neuro> mhall119: btw, i donated that UKP2 to you (actually UKP2.50 with giftaid), so get dancing, sir!
<jbicha> aloha!
<czajkowski> aloha :)
<jcastro_> jbicha, we should have you on
<bobweaver> steam and unity 3d is comming
<TurtlezOnBacon> Like gamessss
<neuro> yeah, he's probably looking for, you know, steam
<designbybeck> I'm excited about Unity3D(program) for Linux
<TurtlezOnBacon> Yeah lol
<zoopster> you are correct, Michael
<TurtlezOnBacon> Ooooh :/
<bobweaver> me too designbybeck
<neuro> NO, FAIL
<neuro> make pop pop noise while doing pat head and rub belly!!!
<ActionParsnip> TurtlezOnBacon: penumbra is very worth the cash, urban terror its lots of fun and the humble bundles are great
<zoopster> we have quite a few unity3d games on the USC now...
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: unity3d is already here dude...
<DoDo45659> Will there be integration of further stores into the shopping lens (like Steam)?
<TurtlezOnBacon> I got bored of Urban terror, don't know about Penumbra.
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver: the shell ;)
<bobweaver> unity 3d engine aka unity 4.0 is here
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip: not the interface in Ubuntu
<neuro> oh well, at least i've donated to a good cause
<bobweaver> lol ActionParsnip
<neuro> even though i only got a third of what i asked for :)
<designbybeck> or are you meaning the Unity3D Gaming Platform
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: bob got it :)
<neuro> BOOTSTRAP FTW
<mhall119> bobweaver: ActionParsnip: not confusing at all is it?
<designbybeck> ;)
<neuro> YOU SHOULD
<designbybeck> haha
<jcastro_> http://marathon.audataserver.com/
<czajkowski> so when is dholbach DJing on the show
<czajkowski> we've heard the others play
<mhall119> late
<czajkowski> booo
<czajkowski> :(
<neuro> ROFL
<neuro> aquarius: DOWNVOTE!
<sheik> @daniel: na, schon müd?
<marcoceppi> I really hope it works.
<loro11> Greetings from Slovenia (If anyone knows where that is) :D
 * marcoceppi had to test it :P
<DoDo45659> Is there any way I can donate .4299999999994? It's really disturbing
<TurtlezOnBacon> Lolol
<dholbach> sheik, no no - it's still alright - just had my first club mate :)
<neuro> IT'S A TRAP
<TurtlezOnBacon> It's over 9000.
<neuro> I'MA FIRIN' MA LAZER
<TurtlezOnBacon> :O
<marcoceppi> ALL OF MY TIME
<TurtlezOnBacon> The loser has to use Windows for a year.
<neuro> whoever loses this challenge ...
<neuro> ... is gonna have a bad time
<TurtlezOnBacon> Lolzie
<neuro> Windows Me
<gema> the loser should sing a song on a hangout
<neuro> not just any windows
<gema> indeed
<phillw> neuro: Nah, make them use vista :P
<neuro> wait
<jeggy> !!! yes
<philballew> +1
<neuro> jono: THEN WE LOSE TOO!
<TurtlezOnBacon> I like the Windows vista idea lol
<jbicha> so are you guys working during the charity-a-thon or just talking and entertaining us the whole time?
<ActionParsnip> neuro: get them on OS2 Warp :)
<czajkowski> http://www.lyricsondemand.com/onehitwonders/werenotgonnatakeitlyrics.html
<neuro> warp wasn't actually THAT bad
<czajkowski> mhall119: ^^^
<neuro> compared to win3.11, it was epic
<jbicha> crazy community team
<ActionParsnip> neuro: yeah try and run apps on it
<philballew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj628ufciSc
<czajkowski> mhall119: *grin*
<neuro> who needs apps? everything's in the cloud, right?
<mikhas> jbicha, they *might* working if the donation goal is reached, who knows
<seb128> jbicha, I've been watching to see if I can have a chance to see dholbach "working" ... seems it's not going to happen today yet :p
<jbicha> I think that's why I forget to hang out in your IRC channel
<philballew> ^linux were not gonna take it song
<czajkowski> mhall119: OI!!!
<neuro> OOOOOHHHH
<Daviey> you plum
<czajkowski> she is not
<TurtlezOnBacon> Lolwut
<jbicha> seb128: oh snap
<neuro> someone's gonna GET IT
<Daviey> She isn't British :)
<mikhas> might start working, that is
<neuro> WHAT?!
<czajkowski> no it's not
<czajkowski> not at all
<neuro> no, it's really not
<phillw> jbicha: well for sure, balloons is still on -testing and about to do some checking on a new iso for an alsa bug :)
<czajkowski> I'm irish and half English
<Daviey> It's like calling you Mexican mhall119
<czajkowski> mother of god mhall119
<neuro> it's like saying california is still part of mexico
<neuro> OH MY GOD
<neuro> STOP DIGGING
<czajkowski> mhall119: wow you're just digging yourself
<Daviey> good golly.
<czajkowski> mhall119: I see you 3 weeks time,
<TurtlezOnBacon> Looks like it's dead.
<Daviey> My views represnet my extreme political views, not that of my employer"
<czajkowski> you cant use blake to save yourself
<neuro> DOGS ARE NOT A SUBSTITUTE FOR BEING A DORK ABOUT COUNTRIES :)
<TurtlezOnBacon> Lol
<neuro> there's only one answer about daleks
<neuro> the new ones are stupid
<neuro> and the really new ones are like teletubbies
 * ActionParsnip is confused
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOqk_q4NLLI  or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAfJohRLpfU
<neuro> OVER FOUR THOUSAND!
<neuro> was dholbach rockin' the french accent there?
<cyphermox> yeah thanks dholbach for  destroying  my name ;)
<neuro> you just know the americans in the hangout will do a german accent and end up sounding like Colonel Klink
<dholbach> cyphermox, sorry about that :)
<cyphermox> hehe no worries :D
<balloons> cyphermox, french canadian?
<cyphermox> yes
<xnox> slangasek made a video for the maraphon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M660rjNCH0A =)
<Annnonnn2> Hi! If the QA is still on, will you be integrating other shops into the shopping lens, like for example Desura and Steam?
<balloons> awesome :-)
<neuro> VERE ARE YOUR PAPERS? ZE PAPERS!!!
<balloons> vive le Québec
<neuro> aq probably runs an app to track toilet paper usage
<TurtlezOnBacon> Anon they already said they aren't integrating Steam because it's closed source
<czajkowski> jcastro_: whats the quiz?
<TurtlezOnBacon> :C
<balloons> Annnonnn2, do you mean you will see steam or desura titles in a lens/
<marcoceppi> jono jcastro_ I've got a weighted scale I could apply
<balloons> ?
<Annnonnn2> balloons: Yes, that
<marcoceppi> badges are wayyy more points than rep
<Annnonnn2> Just the results, not the apps directly.
<marcoceppi> actually, dholbach would probably win
<marcoceppi> since he has the least amount of badges
<TurtlezOnBacon> That would slow down the system @Annonnn2
<popey> Show us the meat!
<marcoceppi> he could easily score like 10 bronze badges and blow you all away, just sayin
<Annnonnn2> TurtlezOnBacon: Well, there already are Amazon results, how is this different?
<TurtlezOnBacon> That already lags the system a bit when you search with the Lens
<TurtlezOnBacon> Just imagine Amazon and Steam
<neuro> why is jono saying "delicious" like an american?!
<aquarius> good vegetarian food: fried egg and chips.
<jono> d0od, ready?
<d0od> jono: yep :)
<neuro> d0od: bring the noise :)
<aquarius> hey, d0od, you going on the telly? nice.
<czajkowski> aquarius: with lea and perins
<Annnonnn2> TurtlezOnBacon: Since it's just the results, wouldn't the effect be miniscule?
<TurtlezOnBacon> Hmmmm maybe
<Annnonnn2> I mean I haven't noticed any performance hit there, it just takes a while before it appears
<neuro> "the telly"
<neuro> aquarius: lol
<Annnonnn2> But the rest of the dash works fine
<neuro> aquarius: how's tricks, pal?
<aquarius> heya neuro!
<TurtlezOnBacon> Lucky you then because my entire system lags lol
<popey> I see a d0od !
<balloons> Annnonnn2, I can imagine others writing a lens for it, if the data is available
 * popey waves furiously at his screen
<czajkowski> ROFLOL
<Annnonnn2> balloons: hopefully, I'm still waiting for a clementine scope for quantal
<neuro> wow, that's like 5-10 seconds
<popey> d0od, don't watch it in another tab at the same time
<aquarius> "I'm just trying to search for my lower third". If I was, for example, a childish giggly innuendo sort of person, I would have laughed at that. :)
<balloons> hehe
<Annnonnn2> And just an off question, how hard is it to  write a scope for unity?
<balloons>  see like 8 of me!
<balloons> mhall119, ^^^
<sebsebseb> there he is
<neuro> aquarius: "if"?
<czajkowski> aquarius: what's this *if* business
<aquarius> :)
<TurtlezOnBacon> It's not that hard there's a tutorial floating around the interwebz some where
<TurtlezOnBacon> Lemme find it for you
<neuro> HOHO
<balloons> Annnonnn2, mhall119 can point you to writing lenses for unity
<Annnonnn2> TurtlezOnBacon: Thanks!
<neuro> OVER 6000 THANKS TO CURRENCY CONVERSION!
<czajkowski> so what is a lower third
<mhall119> Annnonnn2: it's simple
<neuro> czajkowski: the logo/banner/chiron with their names on it
<TurtlezOnBacon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<vpp> Have a UDS here in India, it'll be fun!
<Annnonnn2> mhall119: Simple is relative, I'm still trying to start with quickly
<neuro> HOLY TYPING BATMAN
<popey> jono, mute
<czajkowski> jono  typing
<nik90> vpp: +1 to that!
<TurtlezOnBacon> Who is raping their keyboard?...
<ActionParsnip> Annnonnn2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<mhall119> Annnonnn2: david calle wrote this great tutorial: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/wikipedia_lens_feature/
<newbie|3> how did someone donate .0000000000006 pence?
<nik90> lol
<neuro> newbie|3: it was popey
<Annnonnn2> Thanks everybody!
<popey> That's like 22,259.98!
<aquarius> hahaha Total sum of donations: £ 3743.5700000000006
<popey> Emirati Dirham
<Annnonnn2> mhall119: that one doesn't load for me though
<mhall119> Annnonnn2: sorry, wrong link
<mhall119> Annnonnn2: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/unity/creating-a-wikipedia-unity-lens/
<TurtlezOnBacon> Ayeee it's the dude from Omgubuntu, you awesome bro :P
<popey> "looks like sick"
<Annnonnn2> Thanks!
<TurtlezOnBacon> All of a sudden I can't think of any questions to ask, I had like a ton of questions I wanted to ask >_>
<neuro> popey: current donations in Congolese Francs would be CDF 5,540,536
<aquarius> yeah, someone donated 6 ten-trillionths of a penny. Definitely looking to see jono lose the beard there, donator guy. Or, alternatively, dholbach's floating-point code is made of fail :)
<popey> niiiice
<neuro> OVER 5.5 MILLION (congolese francs)
<aquarius> bring back the hats! yay!
<czajkowski> mhall119: you're really gonna have to remind me to bring that fedora or I will forget
<neuro> yay, d0od's lower third has made an appearance!
<aquarius> fred durst returns!
<neuro> FRED DURST!
<neuro> jono, show us the temp again but say something to bring focus
 * ajmitch waits for the tricky questions
<TurtlezOnBacon> I got a question, did John Bernard leaving his position in Canonical really make an impact on the company?
<mikhas> wait, I now count 7 horsemen, not 6?
<nik90> mhall: nice hat :)
<neuro> question: after shaving beard, will jono also shave baby back ribs?
<TurtlezOnBacon> Wth nice hat bro lol
<mhall119> czajkowski: aren't you already packed?
<popey> (silence as nobody wants to say anything bad about Michaels hat)
<neuro> haha
<neuro> manchild
<mhall119> my hat is the best hat
<czajkowski> mhall119: more or less I'll be back in the UK for 2 days to unload and reload bits for UDS
<czajkowski> jono looks like he's about to mug someone
<mikhas> mhall119, get everyone to wear a hat, you are nearly there!
<TurtlezOnBacon> LOL
<bkerensa> d0od: see G+
<neuro> QUESTION: ask all the horsemen about this one time ... in band camp ...
<neuro> reaction lvl: community
<neuro> czajkowski: yeah, he looks like a hipster mugger
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: How many hats do you own?
<Padster> QUESTION:  If you had to use another DE other than Unity, what would it be?
<neuro> MOAR QUESTIONS ABOUT HATS
<neuro> LESS QUESTIONS ABOUT JONO TALKING ABOUT POLITICS
<TurtlezOnBacon> Rofl at that hat lol
<mikhas> re: amazon lens -- I didn't reject the revenue stream aspect, I criticized the amount of results that would show up, some of them looking unrelated and distracting.
<neuro> aquarius: please tell me you rip into jono for his slowly-becoming-bay-area accent
<bobweaver> QUESTION:  what is % of money that goes to Canonical per buy ?
<neuro> bobweaver: great q
<bobweaver> with the unity-lens-shooping .
<bobweaver> though it is a scope
<bkerensa> bobweaver: It would be based on the Amazon Associates commission tiering so likely the highest tier which is 15%
<Sweetsha1k> Lies! I see light outside dholbachs window (with everyone slowly joining back). Is there a way to get a real live stream?
<mikhas> that's still not close to the 30% Apple gets per app, for instance.
<aquarius> neuro, I do. :)
<neuro> aquarius: good man
<FroztyUK> sea shepherd > greenpeace
<neuro> aquarius: keep it up
<popey> Worth noting its not just amazon
<popey> people call it the "amazon lens" are missing the point
<popey> it can use loads of different stores
<popey> all around the world
<bkerensa> bobweaver: sorry they reduced the top tier
<bkerensa> bobweaver: https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/join/compensation.html
<bobweaver> thanks all :)
<bkerensa> so thats the current percentages based on volumes of sales
<mikhas> popey, right, I am guilty of that, too
<mikhas> everyone *seems* to understand the topic if you say "amazon lens" though
<popey> sure
<black_puppydog> btw: unity actually DID evolve into something beautiful, great work on that :)
<popey> but it misses numerous things
<bkerensa> Notably for Magazines there Amazon Ads they pay higher commision up to 25%
<bkerensa> https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/help/operating/advertisingfees
<popey> like the fact that "ads" have been in ubuntu for a couple of releases
<bkerensa> popey: correct music
<bkerensa> and video
<popey> people get taken to the Ubuntu One Music Store (for which we get money) from the music lens
<popey> and amazon video
<bkerensa> popey: ads have been in FOSS for awhile
<bkerensa> Rhythmbox for instance
<mikhas> ad revenue shouldn't be anything new to people using firefox
<popey> but I rarely buy music and video, but I do buy batteries and other crap
<mikhas> the in-built Google search has been funding Mozilla for years, for instance
<neuro> QUESTION: is this really something canonical should be getting into?
<popey> exactly
<AlanBell> with the amazon adverts things, has anything been done to prevent the web service hiting the API limit?
<popey> AlanBell, yeah, we're on it
<neuro> I don't use ubuntu to get price comparisons
<neuro> i have an OS-independent web browser to do that
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: Will there ever be any relevant results there for users outside of the English speaking region? There's no Amazon here, and U1 music hardly has any music for me
<bkerensa> AlanBell: There is rate limiting :) I have already done some testing
<mhall119> neuro: browser search one site at a time
<mhall119> and suck on Tvs
<Annnonnn2> I mean I'm in Europe and it still sucks
<neuro> mhall119: froogle searches multiple stores
<popey> neuro, tried invisible hand?
<mhall119> neuro: maybe we'll use them some day
<neuro> and i watch tv shows on my tv :)
<AlanBell> bkerensa: yeah, I doubt the "search on every keypress" is sustainable even if you ignore missearches whilst typing analyser
<neuro> mhall119: my point is that i don't believe it's something for an OS to be involved in
<mikhas> perhaps the take-away from firefox google search is: as long as it doesn't get into the user's way, ad-based revenue is actually OK
<TurtlezOnBacon> QUESTION: How come Ubuntu never made it's own computers?, how come it always relied on the manufactors?. I want to see a cheap ARM made by Ubuntu :@
<neuro> sounds like a cash grab, unfortunately, which you're entitled to do, but still ...
<mikhas> @joey: OMG Ubuntu is good enough even without scandalous news ;-) keep it that way
<TurtlezOnBacon> ARM computer*
<bkerensa> AlanBell: it doesnt work :) I have hit the productsearch from multiple nodes with random request amounts per second and it does start ignoring some queries
<popey> bkerensa, we're on it, it's all good :)
<neuro> popey: i haven't used invisible hand, looks nice, cheers for the tip
<mhall119> bkerensa: "on it" != "done"
<popey> the cool thing is now it's on the desktop, we can fiddle with it at te backend
 * nicekiwi -> Joey is so cute! ^_^ <3
<popey> neuro, they get revenue for redirecting you, but it's a handy thing to have
<neuro> yah
<Guest46521> I want to start up with open source programming but can write scripts to get data from website not more
<popey> NOTE: All the people in this video will have their salaries paid if you buy stuff! Take everything they say with a pinch of salt! :D
<neuro> hehe
<popey> (except joey)
<Guest46521> how can i go ahead to become a developer
<mhall119> popey: +1
<mikhas> Guest46521, by writing code and more importantly, by reading other's people code
<popey> \o/ Product Strategy
<dholbach> Guest46521, are you interested in working on Ubuntu itself? or write an app for Ubuntu?
<neuro> STRATEGY!
<neuro> HULA HOOPS!
<neuro> you know, for kids.
<dholbach> Guest46521, if you want to work on Ubuntu, you might want to have a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<Guest46521> dholbach: anything. I want to learn tje things
<neuro> ALL THE THINGS
<ActionParsnip> !contribute
<dholbach> Guest46521, the first few articles in there should be interesting then :)
<mikhas> I think the "competition" has a nice program: GNOME Love (<https://live.gnome.org/GnomeLove>)
<Guest46521> dholbach: hope so
<tedg> "We mark everything POSTPONED on time every time" ;-)
<mikhas> it tries to make the first steps to actual contributions easier and it focuses on bonding with the community first
<ActionParsnip> Guest46521:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Guest46521> mikhas: where do i get the codes?
<k1fri> test
<aquarius> am I allowed to ask questions *of* d0od? Or is he just moderator for questions directed to the community team? ;-)
<neuro> Guest46521: just start playing with stuff that interests you, I just built myself a website using bash+python+php+mysql plus various XML and JSON APIs ... just because I wanted to
<mikhas> Launchpad for anything Ubuntu specific, git.gnome.org for anything GNOME (which is still a big foundation of Ubuntu)
<neuro> aquarius: just do QUESTION: Foo? and see what happens
<balloons> always causing trouble aquarius
<ajmitch> dpm_: I hope you're enjoying that dinner :)
<aquarius> will ask at the end :P
<mikhas> @Joey: can you tell phoronix to become a better website for Linux Graphics news?
<popey> haha
<Guest46521> i too have ideas that i feel really cool but due to lack of knowledge i cant transforn them to reality
<TurtlezOnBacon> Derp
<popey> Oooh QUESTION: (for joey) When are you gonna come to UDS!?
<RobinJ> herp
<dpm_> thanks ajmitch, about to :)
<Guest46521>  neuro hope u know how it hurts
<mikhas> you seem to have figured out how to make OMG Ubuntu a *nice* source for news, at least
<neuro> Guest46521: it hurts?
<Guest46521> neuro: it truly does
<neuro> i don't understand
<AlanBell> d0od: are you coming to the release party in London?
<neuro> read docs, read code, learn, play with stuff
<Guest46521> neuro: i try too to
<neuro> so what's the problem? :)
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: Do you feel that slashdot is part of the reason this whole Amazon thing got out of hand?
<mikhas> try to find a mentor that can help with the first steps
<Annnonnn2> I mean it was all lies that stuff thre
<Tyler-J-B> I definitely have my criticisms about Unity, especially on multi-mon setups. And I'm somebody that loves Unity.
<neuro> mikhas++
<ActionParsnip> Annnonnn2: when did it get out of hand?
<popey> "I can swear can't I? Looking at the clock in the UK" :D
<mikhas> Annnonnn2, yeah, damn those news sites that report about Ubuntu!
<aquarius> is after the watershed :P
<ActionParsnip> popey: 21:23 here in the UK
<mikhas> </sarcasm>
<Annnonnn2> ActionParsnip: When they started claiming some ridiculous stuff and only corrected it about 12-14 hours later
<ActionParsnip> Annnonnn2: not seen any of that
<Guest46521> neuro:  i an a py fan, so now if i have a multi module app i cant just figure out how to understand it
<neuro> ActionParsnip: i think popey knows what the time is in the UK :)))
<ActionParsnip> neuro: I assume nothing
<Guest46521> neuro: throw to me an ubuntu app to start with
<Guest46521> neuro: a small nice one
<neuro> Guest46521: i'm not an ubuntu dev
<neuro> Guest46521: http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonBooks
<neuro> WINNING
<TurtlezOnBacon> Well Kickstarter is bringing a bunch of Linux games.
<mikhas> dholbach, games are often enough incredibly hard to write
<neuro> good games, anyway
<mikhas> who wants to write bad games?
<mikhas> utility tools or small helper applications are much easier, IMO
<bobweaver> games take 3 years to make
<bobweaver> or more
<bobweaver> 3d
<bobweaver> that is
<neuro> mikhas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comp.sys.sinclair_Crap_Games_Competition
<mikhas> 3d graphics actually make certain aspects easier. in 2d, you'd have to do all the sprites manually
<mikhas> neuro, hah
<Leblinux> Will there be an update for Thunderbird email or Evolution to support connection to Ms Exchange 2007/2010?
<neuro> d0od: QUESTION: Do a dance?
<popey> People read slashdot?
<RobinJ> QUESTION to Joey; Why aren't you participating? :p
<ajmitch> popey: a few still do
 * AlanBell reads slashdot
<mikhas> popey, it's more an addiction thing really
<marcoceppi> digg?
<neuro> popey: seems so
<bkerensa> mhall119: it was on r/linux first before slashdot
<NameError> i guess it was reddit
<popey> retro
<mikhas> yeah
<mikhas> 15 years of /.
<mikhas> \o/
<AlanBell> don't follow reddit or digg at all
<neuro> i gave up /. years ago
<bkerensa> LOL
<neuro> and the register too
<bkerensa> AlanBell: lol
<mikhas> AlanBell, HN is the new reddit, anyways
<bobweaver> Question: I myself have just started packaging not to long ago .  At the last UDS there was talk about a new way of packaging I think that it had something to do with json or somesorta web interface . I also notice that there are thing like susebuilder. Is there any plains like that for Ubuntu and or what is up with that web packaging stuff that I heard about at the last UDS  Thanks
<dscassel> Photoshop. Definitely photoshop.
<black_puppydog> photoshop, yeah...
<neuro> you think
<AlanBell> gimp is fine
<neuro> surely most serious photoshop users will have just bought a win-pc or a mac already
<black_puppydog> oh, how could i not say steam on that?
<bobweaver> unity-3d is such a HUGE step for linux
<black_puppydog> so excited!
<mikhas> regarding good games: the last humble bundle was nice, all games seemed to work in Ubuntu
<bobweaver> gaming that is
<rewritable> AutoCAD maybe
<mikhas> bobweaver, agree
<neuro> and it's not just photoshop, the whole creative suite is really needed
<dscassel> AlanBell: Only if you're starting from scratch. If you've put 15 years into learning Photoshop, you're not going tos witch.
<neuro> dscassel++
<AlanBell> dscassel: so I have spent 15 years using gimp, I am not going to switch to Photoshop :)
<mikhas> but with unity-3d engine, expect more games being *designed* for web or tablets but being "ported" to PC, same as what we observed with games primarily targeting consoles
<bobweaver> With steam and unity-3d comming that will pressure UDK to come next
<aquarius> QUESTION: is the fact that very few apps for Ubuntu are Ubuntu-specific a bad thing? Random example I noticed today: http://hammerformac.com/ -- some sort of dev tool. It proudly proclaims "Built for Lion + Mountain Lion: Developed exclusively for Mac". Are there enough people proud of developing exclusively for Ubuntu? Should people be proud of that?
<neuro> AlanBell: then you're fine :)
<mhall119> zoopster: hey, want to join our hangout?
<Leblinux> Also could Ubuntu software center support Procy Auth like Synaptics???
<AlanBell> but really who uses photoshop? It is like £600
<neuro> AlanBell: people who pay for the tools they need
<agmenor> Novacut could be an "exclusive" app ?
<AlanBell> yeah, but it is a niche product
<mhall119> AlanBell: people who charge thousands for photography work
<neuro> niche products are usually expensive
<AlanBell> lots of people might use ripped off photoshop
<neuro> this is why AutoCAD doesn't cost 10 quid
<AlanBell> but it isn't a mass market product
<bobweaver> I will but unity-3d (4.0) when it makes it here and that is super $$
 * neuro thinks for the power it gives, photoshop (and CS) are good value for money
<rewritable> true, but it is one of the reasons why business users won't consider linux on the desktop
<neuro> especially if you can recoup the cost by using them professionally
<bobweaver> same if sony made there video editing software for *nix
<snwh> and that Linux users pay the most on average for the Humble Bundle is good
<mikhas> jono, the software center integration could still need some work perhaps: there was no "batch install" for the whole Humble Bundle, for instance
<tenach> snwh: for sure
<AlanBell> rewritable: ok, I get the point for graphic design agencies, but real businesses don't have people sitting about on photoshop
<tenach> Awesome hat jcastro_ !
<neuro> AlanBell: "real businesses"?
<popey> yeah mikhas that would be handy
<mhall119> AlanBell: yes they do
<tenach> AlanBell: I know a lot of people who live in Photoshop
<k1fri> QUESTION:  until now, i've told people: install ubuntu and you'll be a lot freer than using microsoft or apple software. ( + you won’t have any malware). now i’m gonna have to tell people, install ubuntu, it’s a great software, BUT first thing you have to do is remove the amazon-dash.......it reminds me of “xp-antispy”, remember?? clustering my desktop with ads and violating my privacy by sending everything i do to ama
<jcastro_> tenach, thanks!
<tenach> For their "real business"
<AlanBell> neuro: well anyone who isn't a design agency or art department
<black_puppydog> mhall: +1, the most definitely do
<k1fri> go together?
<neuro> you're embarrassing yourself, sir
<AlanBell> tenach: doing what?
<bobweaver> package me that was it
<ActionParsnip> k1fri: if you install Xubuntu, Kubuntu or Lubuntu you don't get the amazon stuff
<neuro> i know photographers, architects, web designers, engineers ... who use photoshop
<ActionParsnip> k1fri: it doesn't send anything as the results are random as far as I am aware
<mikhas> dholbach, autotools is the poster child of packagers, no? ;-)
<tenach> AlanBell: Graphics designers and web developers. I have even spent a good month of time in Photoshop (but now use GIMP religiously). I was using it 8hrs a day just about, for designing systems.
<Annnonnn2> neuro: engineers? what for? Proper CAD software on Linux would be nice tough
<penreturns> +1 ActionParsnip
<Annnonnn2> *though
<tenach> I realize my sentence may not have been very well structured. Apologies.
<helder_raptor> How good a replacement is Gimp for photoshop?
<AlanBell> financial services, manufacturing, engineering, etc
<neuro> AlanBell: how do you think a lot of mobile app developers create the graphics for their apps?
<bobweaver> thanks again for the great answers all,
<ActionParsnip> helder_raptor: I'd say it was pretty decent
<mikhas> there is a weird echo in the stream now
<neuro> how do you think architects create/touch up mockup art?
<helder_raptor> ActionParsnip: Was ... why was?
<mikhas> neuro, hopefully on paper =p
<neuro> ha
<dholbach> will have to restart my browser - the google plugin is going crazy again
<dholbach> brb
<Annnonnn2> neuro: but architecs =/= engineers
<neuro> so we're playing the semantics game now?
<FroztyUK> annoying audio echo
<bobweaver>  \0/   about /opt
<neuro> bottom line, Adobe's Creative Suite is used by way more than just "designers and art departments"
<Annnonnn2> neuro: No, I just asked about something else.
<tenach> neuro: +1
<Annnonnn2> That definitely is true
<neuro> yes, it would be nice to see it on Linux
<neuro> but it will still cost $$$ (and there will be complaints about that)
<Annnonnn2> AutoCAD would be another thing though
<mikhas>  /opt is fine for everything that does not really integrate with the rest of the packaged software but rather "rolls their own"
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<snwh> as someone who does some (amateur) photography the miscellaneous Adobe stuff light Lightroom would be nice as well
<snwh> like*
<k1fri> ActionParsnip: i won't use the other flavours, because i love unity
<Annnonnn2> A lot of engineers need that for their work and most do not care about much beyond having AutoCAD
<neuro> Annnonnn2: ^ this
<black_puppydog> mikhas: those are the wors. also execution wise, mostly....
<rewritable> Annnonnn2: yes
<neuro> maybe a dalliance into a spreadsheet once in a while, but autocad is their world, i've seen that before
<neuro> "1990s linux guy"!! :)
<NameError> QUESTION: App showdown was great. Is there a follow up to encourage developers to actively maintain it, maybe build a small upstream community around the app?
<tenach> mhall119: That's how the last IT guy at my work was...
<neuro> "here's a nickel, kid ..."
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: Will the process for apps that require cd-keys be somehow improved? It appears many people miss the part where they're supposed to check their email for that
<neuro> I RESERVE THE RIGHT TO BUILD MY NEW APP IN COBOL
<tenach> jono: !! I agree. It's better than half-baked applications that try to build for most of Linux, but try to hae some of the 'deep' integrations into Ubuntu (and not do it well)
<neuro> USING HTML 3.2
<neuro> AND <blink> AND <marquee>
<snwh> I will keep using FORTRAN 77!
<neuro> \o/
<neuro> LOGO!
<PochecusPrime> suP all ^^.
 * neuro looks up
<juanc> No participo porque no hablo Ingles, pero entiendo algo.
<RobinJ> <neuro> AND <blink> AND <marquee> << marquee actually came back in html5 :p
<black_puppydog> "[22:41] <neuro> AND <blink> AND <marquee>" what is the neuro tag? ;)
<neuro> RobinJ: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<neuro> black_puppydog: <angryscotsman>
<rewritable> COBOL??
<neuro> COBOL!
<rewritable> lolcode
<RobinJ> neuro: http://webdesign.about.com/od/css3tutorials/a/marquee-in-css.htm
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: Something something window indicators
<neuro> IDENTIFICATION DIVISION.
<TurtlezOnBacon> Wut...
<snwh> I'd like to see zeigeist recently used by this program in the quicklists.
<neuro> PROGRAM-ID. MY-AWESOME-WEB-APP.
<neuro> PROCEDURE DIVISION.
<neuro>     DISPLAY '<html>'.
<mikhas> mhall119, not every library makes correct use of XDG specs (see for instance resolving paths)
<neuro> RobinJ: oh dear god, no
<mhall119> mikhas: true, but that's an implementation bug, not an intent problem
<mikhas> ideally, app developers would not have to think about XDG
<neuro> The new tagline for OMG! Ubuntu! ... "d0od: I'm not a developer, so I don't really know" :)
<mikhas> neuro, I actually think it helps Joey that he's not a dev
<neuro> BRING ME THE UBUNTU CLOUD GUY
<neuro> mikhas: agreed
<mikhas> otherwise, you'd get yet another dev-oriented POV
<seb128> jcastro_, \o ;-)
<neuro> yarp
<tedg> jcastro_, Yes, you can make it suck everywhere :-)
<RobinJ> web apps are too complex for most users
<agmenor> I just tested it : Minitube does use the HUD. Did I misunderstand Joey ?
<Sweetsha1k> tedg: yes, go for it!
<Sweetsha1k> tedg: do we start a web vs. desktop flamewar?
<Sweetsha1k> ....oO(please?)
<aquarius> totally agree with d0od on this. That sort of thing (apps do their own menus) doesn't happen on, for example, OS X, because there's a strong culture of working with the desktop and users dislike it when an app does not. The Ubuntu user community either doesn't mind when apps work strangely, or are unwilling to push back on apps that do it; I don't know which.
<bobweaver>  Is Harvest still working dholbach
<tedg> Sweetsha1k, There is only a war if the other team has weapons... it'd be an unfair fight and I'm a gentleman.
<aquarius> not sure if mhall119 agrees with that, though :) ^^
<neuro> aquarius++
<balloons> blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+spec/other-design-p-papercuts-future
<Sweetsha1k> tedg: true dat.
<mikhas> aquarius, I certainly dislike it when apps appear broken in Unity
<mhall119> aquarius: that's not quite true
<mhall119> X11 apps on OSX don't handle menus properly
<luisalvarado> QUESTION: With the integration of webapps, will it be easier for developers to create apps that use existing webapps to connect to sites like Google+, Facebook and Twitter in a since to reduce code work.
<tenach> I miss the prominence of bite-size bugs.
<neuro> mhall119: that's sort of a special case though
<tedg> aquarius, It happens all the time on OSX... look at their panel, almost every menu works slightly differently because they have no controls.
<aquarius> mhall119, indeed -- and every OS X user I know hates X11 apps for precisely that reason ;)
<neuro> :)
<jcastro_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-September/035924.html
<RobinJ> If I had to file every bug or crash I came across, I'd waste a lot of time doing it :/ No offense, I love Ubuntu, but it's not stable.
<mikhas> recent example: Libre Office and window managment, because the desktop file for Libre Office uses a different binary name than what is used for the Unity bar
<tenach> jcastro_: Thanks!
<mhall119> aquarius: so if we say "All GTK apps will work with the menus", we'd be just like Mac
<mikhas> fixable in 5min  (for one desktop file), but seems as if upstream does not think about the problem
<bobweaver> If Harvest is still up that was great! for finding bit size bugs
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: never had an isue
<dholbach> aquarius and everyone else: rounding is fixed :)
<aquarius> dholbach, good one :)
<dholbach> yeah, javascript hero strikes back
<mikhas> dholbach, but now it's lying!
<mhall119> donate more until it breaks again
<dholbach> haha
<ajmitch> mikhas: probably not trivial due to it using the same binary name for all LO apps, so it ends up not being bitesized
<dholbach> mikhas, don't think so :)
<mikhas> ajmitch, yep, it's aa real problem for upstream projects: which primary downstream do we fully support?
<mikhas> IE, what is the gold standard?
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: that seems like the typical "open source software contains no bugs, claiming otherwise is blasphemy" answer. there's nobody who uses a computer weekly who never had any issues with his operating system.
<Sweetsha1k> mhall119, dholbach: Maybe you should make it "Insert coin, so that we fix the webpage"?
<jcastro_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-September/035924.html
<dholbach> Sweetsha1k, haha
<dholbach> nice one
<snwh> £ 3839.57 nice
<luisalvarado> jcastro_,  QUESTION: With the integration of webapps, will it be easier for developers to create apps that use existing webapps to connect to sites like Google+, Facebook and Twitter in a since to reduce code work.
<bobweaver> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<aquarius> mhall119, we roughly *do* say that. But for apps that deliberately don't use standard menus -- d0od's examples, etc -- they see a benefit for themselves, but lose out on the larger picture because the HUD doesn't work with them
<neuro> don't forget the 0.0000000000006!
<mikhas> strange to hear mhall119 talking about Pounds ;-)
<tenach> neuro: that went away haha
<mhall119> you're telling me
<tenach> I do!
<tenach> A bit.
<neuro> tenach: awwww
<neuro> i haven't refreshed for a while
<tenach> neuro: I know. I was happy to see all the 00000s
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: my hardware is super Linux friendly and I web browse and chat. I look after 5 datacentres full of servers as well as my own home systems so pretty much use computers all the time, no issues with my home gear
<neuro> floating point fails are always fun
<tenach> For sure.
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: all software has issues though
<luisalvarado> jcastro_, in a since that a single API could be used to connect to multiple social medias
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: what desktops have you tried?
<Sweetsha1k> d0od: Also for the menu stuff, I would love your feedback on the LibreOffice unity integration currently building on https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-precisetest-20120327 once they are build.
<Sweetsha1k> ;)
<balloons> webapps link? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzYmMvqqo4E&feature=plcp
<popey> webapps is in
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/javascript/unity-web-api-reference.html
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: you mean desktop environments, or desktop systems?
<snwh> QUESTION: Is anyone aware whether Ubuntu online accounts would integrate with a default mail client?; similar to the way that gwibber does for social networking
<AlanBell> popey: did it arrive in firefox? I think I saw a webapps thing today in FF
<luconga-PERU> hello
<Annnonnn2> webapps still is wonky for me - it just launches another window of firefox...
<balloons> AlanBell, that's what those pop-ups are :-)
<luconga-PERU> alguien para que me enseñe ubuntu 12.04
<luisalvarado> Thank you jcastro_
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: desktop environments
<aquarius> vague correction for mhall119: it's not just web *apps* that can integrate with Unity, it's any website at all. I know you know this, but maybe it wasn't clear when calling them "web apps" :)
<NameError> QUESTION: App showdown was great. Is there a follow up to encourage developers to actively maintain it, maybe build a small upstream community around the app?
<tenach> mhall119: I agree totally.
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: gnome 2, gnome 3, cinnamon, unity, unity 2d, fluxbox, icewm (i know, window managers, not real desktop environments), kde, lxde, xfce, just a command line
<k1fri> i'd love someone to write a rhapsody/napster-webapp
<Sweetsha1k> jono still owes me the pictures for my tAoC book.
<RobinJ> NameError: my app is still pending review lol so i'm not really encouraged right now to actively maintain it
<neuro> k1fri: do you want to integrate altavista search too? :)
<ActionParsnip> unity and uinity2d arent desktops, they are shells for gnome :)
<Billynkid> is it an accomplishment?
<Sweetsha1k> jono: I will make you paint them at UDS ...
<neuro> WE WANT TO THROW JONO'S BEARD AT A WALL!
<black_puppydog> QUESTION: would it be an option to make a platform/toolset/ide for indie game developers (a pretty verbose group on the net) to better use Ubuntu for game jams and such events, thus drawing them into Ubuntu? this would probably invovle working with existing teams (Construct 2, Unity3d...)
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: which release are you using?
<sheik> dholbach: best wishes from Christina, Steffen, Thomas & Murphy
 * dholbach hugs sheik
<ActionParsnip> neuro: my beard is bigger :)
<dholbach> sheik, you all are awesome! :)
<bobweaver> you guys you can make a html5 app in 2 seconds with qtcreator all you need is a html address
<sebsebseb> I bought the Art of Community second edition in August
<dholbach> sheik, thanks again for taking care of Murphy :)
<neuro> ActionParsnip: are you shaving yours off though? :)
<ActionParsnip> neuro: hell no
<neuro> bobweaver: go on then
<mikhas> sebsebseb, but did you *read* it?
<neuro> bobweaver: :)
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: at this point? mageia 2 gnome
<sebsebseb> could be quite a useful book to read, got another distro, I am interested in building up the community for properly :)
<popey> Jono gave me 4 copies
<sebsebseb> mikhas: no just had a bit of a look, not read it properly yet
<mikhas> I didn't read it and probably never will, so at least I am honest ;-)
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: ahh based on mandriva. Nice
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: my first distro was mandrake back in the day
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: i ditched ubuntu for the time being because (still no offense, but it's true), ubuntu was becoming too buggy and slow for me to use daily
<neuro> i still think we've been hoodwinked
<neuro> jono's beard is like tiny
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: mine was edubuntu 7.10 :p
<mikhas> I read about the contents often enough when jono was advertising for it ;-)
<neuro> he'll have that bumfluff grown back in a week
<neuro> ZERO RISK
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: mandrake 7 :)
<RobinJ> QUESTION: What was your first distro?
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: which year's that from?
<neuro> we need to escalate this
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: 2001 ish
<neuro> if they get to UKP6000, we need a full jono head shave
<RobinJ> hmm ok i didn't know linux yet when i was 6 :p
<neuro> all hair from the neck up
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: http://www.geek.com/articles/news/linux-mandrake-72-released-20001030/
<sebsebseb> mikhas: downloaded the free PDF before to, but didn't read, with a pshyicall book nicer to read :)
<mikhas> "defeated the purpose", dholbach -- there, you just used a military word, too =p
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: being 32 helps :)
<RobinJ> hehe :p
<Daviey> I'd savour the moment just to get close to an author like you.
<RobinJ> starting with linux when you're 12 helps too :p
<dholbach> mikhas, not a native speaker - I was glad I could come up with some vocabulary to express what I wanted to say :)
<neuro> rider, lol
<neuro> I DEMAND A TROPICAL FRUIT PLATE
<aquarius> UDS *is* jono's rider
<helder_raptor> Where do i get tAoC
<neuro> AND BROWN M&M'S
<mikhas> dholbach, I know I know …
<Billynkid> brown m&m's?
<rewritable> hah
 * aquarius doesn't know :(
<AlanBell> aww
<balloons> I room with the output of /dev/random
<aquarius> happy to hear suggestions
<jcastro_> aquarius, :)
<tenach> balloons: hahaha
<jcastro_> we shall smoke all sorts of electronic cigarettes
<aquarius> jcastro_, nah, kenvandine already has a roommate :(
<RobinJ> ActionParsnip: at that point i didn't immediately realise the difference between ubuntu and linux yet, of course :p
<jcastro_> :(
<neuro> So there I am, in Sri Lanka, formerly Ceylon, at about 3 o'clock in the morning, looking for one thousand brown M&Ms to fill a brandy glass, or Ozzy wouldn't go on stage that night ...
<dholbach> aquarius, I'm rooming with mvo - sorry
<aquarius> dholbach, yeah, I know. I assume I shall get someone random from the pool, which will be fun :)
<neuro> STOP USING FAHRENHEIT YOU CRAZY PEOPLE!
<TurtlezOnBacon> Metric system sucks.
<neuro> pshaw
<RobinJ> neuro: that would explain the 180° xD
<philballew> +1
 * ajmitch wonders if the roommate list is around somewhere
<mikhas> neuro, it transports the idea of "very hot" quite well
<dscassel> Metric ftw!
<neuro> RobinJ: exactly
<Annnonnn2> SI forever!
<RobinJ> TurtlezOnBacon: .... "i don't know it so it sucks"
<mhall119> ajmitch: Marianna has it
<neuro> RobinJ: haha
<neuro> 100C = boily
<TurtlezOnBacon> I know the metric system lolzie.
<neuro> 381.515910589078930251F = boily
<neuro> or something like that
<helder_raptor> Where do i get tAoC for download as e book?
<RobinJ> my laptop's max is 112°C
<RobinJ> so far
<RobinJ> that was with the beta of ubuntu 11.10...
<neuro> 102 for my 13" MBP
<ActionParsnip> neuro: the original Celcius scale was to have water boil at 0 deg celcius then go from that
<RobinJ> never using a beta of ubuntu anymore outside of a virtual machine, ever since
<popey> "Working" for 24 hours
<neuro> look
<mikhas> jono, I guess the response was: "So you want to get paid for 24hrs of non-sense? Is this Tech Comedy Central?"
<neuro> sod this
<aquarius> helder_raptor, http://www.artofcommunityonline.org/get/
<neuro> let's all just use Kelvin
<fazzaan> my laptop just turns off at like 95C every time I hang out >_>
<ActionParsnip> RobinJ: I always install the alpha2 , reporting bugs i fun
<RobinJ> ok let's go universal then; my laptop's max so far is 386 degrees kelvin :p
<ActionParsnip> neuro: kelvin makes sense
<neuro> "3909.5699999999997" lol
<jvrbanac> hugs for holbach
<jvrbanac> lol
<aquarius> dholbach, floating point death again :)
<Annnonnn2> Kelvin and celsius is pretty much the same after all.
<helder_raptor> aquarius: thnks
<dholbach> aquarius, no?
<aquarius> dholbach, Total sum of donations: £ 3909.5699999999997
<dholbach> "£ 3909.57"
<mikhas> jono, it probably grows back within 3 days?
<mikhas> hahahaha, mhall119
<neuro> someone's trying to compensate for popey's bellybutton fluff
<neuro> d0od: it'll take like a week, ZERO RISK
<neuro> if jono gets to 3K, SHAVE ALL HEAD
<philballew> your using the wrong digit format. just sayin...
 * aquarius donates 0.0000000000003p 
<popey> hmmm
<neuro> mmmm
<neuro> SHAVE WHOLE HEAD
<RobinJ> 4000 British pounds sterling = 4973.6400 euros
<popey> Brummies aren't a _race_
<RobinJ> so almost 5000€
<tedg> At $5K, wax it off instead of shaving it off ;-)
<popey> They're an anomoly
<neuro> $ sudo shave /jono/head
<neuro> "anomoly"?
<popey> -typo
<neuro> holy moly?
<neuro> yea yea :)
<RobinJ> neuro: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/jono/body/head
<mikhas> popey, why dont you join the livestream for a couple minutes?
<philballew> I have monopoly money I can donate. Would that work?
<RobinJ> that should look good :p
<popey> mikhas, hehe, if they ask me later
<neuro> they should ask me on, i'd be awesome
<neuro> OH NOES, I LIVE IN A HOUSE WHICH PROVIDES PROTECTION FROM PRECIPITATION
<mikhas> popey, an overview over the last months and teasing for UDS would be nice
<k1fri> QUESTION aren't you supposed to be working considering 12.10 is about to be unleashed very soon?
<helder_raptor> Nokia
<neuro> NOKIA!!!
<neuro> i need to get nokia ringtones for my iphone
 * RobinJ hits print screen
<neuro> jcastro_: lol
<tenach> hahha
<k1fri> :D
<neuro> top secret: none of these guys contribute anything, which is why they can do this
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: When are you gonna ask the previous questions?
 * xnox is confused what did just happen on air?!
<neuro> jono just sits about bbqing stuff
<helder_raptor> neuro: i hate nokia
<Annnonnn2> neuro: Why do I find that so easy to believe?
<neuro> xnox: jcastro_ just went all hipster
<neuro> helder_raptor: why?
<neuro> microsoft deal?
<popey> DROP THE LAPTOP INTO THE BBQ!
<popey> bah!
<k1fri> QUESTION tell me a bit about that amazon dash
<helder_raptor> neuro: propiotory stuff
<nicekiwi> yummy!
<helder_raptor> neuro: kind of
<jcastro_> Annnonnn2, which questions? can people please repost it if we missed it?
<neuro> helder_raptor: ah, irrational hatred then :)
<RobinJ> QUESTION: is there some kind of timeframe for... perhaps reviewing apps which have been submitted months ago?
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: How evil are you? You show us such foods but don't let us get them!
<neuro> Annnonnn2++
<helder_raptor> neuro: I have never used a smartphone yet.
<neuro> helder_raptor: you're missing out
<snwh> QUESTION: mhall119 what's the best cereal?
<neuro> unless all you want to do is make calls and text
<helder_raptor> neuro: wat am i missing?
<helder_raptor> na smartphone?
<neuro> helder_raptor: apps
<RobinJ> http://i.imgur.com/yRd9w.png
<Annnonnn2> Here's some reposting then: QUESTION: Something something window indicators;
<luk4196> hello all
<neuro> RobinJ: configutation?
<helder_raptor> neuro: naa...i try it on SDKs
<neuro> HELLO!
<neuro> helder_raptor: umm, ok
<balloons> tbh, QA is never busy than right now :-)
<mikhas> jono's webcam needs shades, too sunny
<RobinJ> neuro: configuration of what?
<neuro> who needs QA?
<rewritable> QUESTION: Are there any plans to have the unity launcher moveable to bottom or right of screen?
<neuro> RobinJ: that screen grab, it said "configutation"
<helder_raptor> whoose +baloons?
<neuro> as opposed to "configuration"
<RobinJ> neuro: my god lol
<neuro> RobinJ: when you see it ... hehe
<RobinJ> that's been in there for a long time
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: Where can I volunteer for the ARB board? Any requirements?
<RobinJ> neuro: fixed :p
<helder_raptor> if that was castro's nap than i have been sleeping for the last few centuries
<neuro> RobinJ: :)
<neuro> AMAZON ANSWER: it's a cash grab ... next question :)
<k1fri> :(
<helder_raptor> mhall119: RaspBerryPi, Is ubuntu for it under development? I feel its the next big thing.
<popey> loldicators
<popey> no
<tedg> Yeah, we couldn't really find enough use-cases for it.  There were a couple that were interesting, but not enough to justify building it.
<neuro> czajkowski: https://meeja.net/tv/episode/d1827524-90c4-324c-55c2-ac61915339e2
<neuro> crap
<neuro> wrong window :P
<fazzaan> Question: are things like windicators more likely once wayland is in use and windows are drawn entirely client-side?
<mikhas> it's like with the making of a good movie: two-third of stuff some might enjoy lands on the cutting floor (and then you have director's cuts, ugh)
<RobinJ> QUESTION: What's the current status with Wayland? Are we ever going to ditch the dinosaur X11?
<mikhas> regarding good idea, I just read this today: http://97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Avoid_%22Good_Ideas%22
<mikhas> Bad ideas are easy to spot, for good ideas it takes a bit longer to see whether they are bad ;-)
<bobweaver> isRightToleft
<bobweaver> that is why
<popey> never gonna happen :)
<k1fri> QUESTION in 12.10 i noticed it's not possible anymore to move dash icons about.....is that a bug or design?
<Annnonnn2>  QUESTION: When will there be some mockups of Ubuntu Tablet? Nexus 7 with Ubuntu perhaps?
<bobweaver> Unity standalone joey ?
<Annnonnn2> k1fri: it very much is movable
<mikhas> popey, hopefully
<Annnonnn2> I can move everything now
<k1fri> Annnonnn2: somehow i can't anymore
<Annnonnn2> Must be a bug, everything was made movable
<Annnonnn2> (except for trash and dash icon)
<bobweaver> yes there is formfactor tv in unity 6.6 >=
<k1fri> Annnonnn2: everythings fixed
<mikhas> making hard decisions on where to place desktop elements is good
<mikhas> it actually allows to design for that
<bobweaver> rendercover flow altered by me in unity 3d http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcepB1E1lX0&list=UUzkAk08QdVFd1CmwWQBD3Sw&index=5&feature=plpp_video
<mikhas> if everything was movable, then each *good* design would have to take all possibilities into account, too
<helder_raptor> I love the extra pane in nautilus. but do feel that it should be increased to 4 panes.
<k1fri> by the way, canonical: unity is great! now you can see it coming all together! kudos
<bobweaver> But Now that QT 5 and also qt2.0 have opengles what are the talks for panada boards ect
<snwh> QUESTION: the future of graphical file management; what's up with Nautilus is the future?
<bobweaver> nm
<mikhas> snwh, I sense a fork, see Cinnamon :-(
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> but it dont work
<balloons> hehe
<bobweaver> you just set the formfactor
<steven> is the "usrMove" going to be a topic as well? was it already a topic? or is it to much of an internal topic?
<bobweaver> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity set form-fasctor = tv
<bobweaver> spelling is bad ^^
<snwh> mikhas, that's likely. Or we'll see a switch to a different one
<bobweaver> just use dconf
<k1fri> QUESTION how can i get a nerdy job like you and talk about computers all day long while being paid?
<bobweaver> thar is it
<nicekiwi> Is there any plans to i guess regulate how games manage windows in fullscreen in ubuntu? Esp if you have 2  or more screens
<bobweaver> abd there is code there also
<bobweaver> and *
<bobweaver> StandaloneDash.cpp
<bobweaver> and standalone.cpp
<mikhas> snwh, sure, but imagine the outrage it would create if Canonical/Ubuntu was switching from nautilus to say, dolphin
<neuro> whhhhhhoops-a-daisy!
<bobweaver> both of which are not rendering the correct window size
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: What's the future of Unity previews? Will there be any interesting developments there?
<nicekiwi> OMG its soooo annoying!!! Come sup too much
<Annnonnn2> Like it being actually more useful, since for most things it doesn't do much.
<snwh> mikhas, I wasn't thinking Dolphin per se, haha.
<popey> see http://errors.ubuntu.com/
<mikhas> Jorge is right
<mikhas> I experience most crashes during office hours, when I don't want to spend time reporting bugs.
<RobinJ> good night, guys
<balloons> mikhas, is it a full on dialog crsh report?
<xnox> to me the strange thing is how constant precise is, even though we SRU bugfixes.
<mikhas> balloons, come again?
<neuro> food and Raiders of the Lost Ark for me ... might be back later :)
<xnox> "a real rolling release"
<snwh> d0od, bring in the kitty
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<jcastro_> useful for when you want to get work done ^^^
<mikhas> QUESTION: Does the QA slow down actual feature development? Compared to say, pre 10.04 times?
<k1fri> qa is sexy!
<mikhas> I dont care.
 * xnox yes....
<zoopster> mhall119: just saw your request...I had to run pick up my kids...listening in again...
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: When will Wayland replace X on Ubuntu?
<RobinJ> One last QUESTION; Has any one you been into the development of Ubuntu ever since the beginning?
<mivoligo> QUESTION: Will this very hangout be available later on YouTube?
<mhall119> zoopster: would you like to join later this evening to talk about MyApps and stuff?
<mikhas> thanks Nic
<bobweaver> lol
<steven> will it be ever ready? :P
<jcastro_> mivoligo, yeah, they make it available
<mivoligo> jcastro_: thanks
<xnox> it's like a real TV news channel.
<ajmitch> jcastro_: you make UDU sound like such a long time ago :)
<mikhas> storytime!
<jcastro_> I know man, lol
<mikhas> this one is good
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: Is the 200 million users still a realistic goal by 2014?
<tenach> hahaha
<mikhas> Annnonnn2, only needs to grow by 2.5 then
<Annnonnn2> Really? Is the number that big now?
<xnox> Annnonnn2: do you think we don't have that already?!
<Annnonnn2> I though it was more around 20 million, or at least I remember reading so somewhere
<mikhas> according to optimistic estimates that say there are 60mio Ubuntu installations, mhall119 will of course go for the pessimistic estimate of some 20 mio installations ;-)
<mhall119> mikhas: :P
<mikhas> but 60mio to 200mio in 1.3 years is not so unrealistic
<zoopster> mhall119: sure...it would need to be after midnight utc
<mhall119> zoopster: works for me
<sheik> @daniel: handy ;-)
<Annnonnn2> No, if it's 60, then it seems likely
<steven> QUESTION: What do you guys think about the "usr-move" and are you planning on "implementing" it as well?
<majster-pl> QUESTION: Is there any chance to update some of pictures for apps in USC ? a lot of them are out of date and don't look attractive. ( they looks OLD )  is there chance we/community can help with that ?
<mikhas> Annnonnn2, the harder question is: how to measure install base?
<helder_raptor> mhall119: RaspBerryPi, Is ubuntu for it under development? I feel its the next big thing.
<xnox> steven: well until initramfs-utils supports we can't do it. I didn't happen yet.
<czajkowski> mhall119: why cant we get those stores in EU
<k1fri> QUESTION how many employees does canonical have?
<xnox> Michael, not PCs but 5% laptops. And not sold, but shipped from the factory which is not the same =)
<popey> k1fri, ~580
<Billynkid> Your big in Uganda
<bobweaver> Question: For all the new comers that are going to UDS for the 1st time. What are some pointers that you all can give ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: no idea
<mhall119> czajkowski: ask popey
<mikhas> bobweaver, it's in Copenhagen, Europe
<mikhas> ;-)
<mikhas> pointer enough?
<steven> xenox: just curious what you guys think about it in general and if you would like to go the same way
<mhall119> mikhas: he knows
<popey> oh, we've gone over 600 employees!
<Annnonnn2> Well, there's nothing here in Prague. Like not a single thing.
<mikhas> Oh yeah, and Copenhagen is a nice city and you can go to Malmø quickly from there
<xnox> popey: yeah ;-) hence my email bit.
<Sweetsha1k> bobweaver: first UDS? sleep a week before it.
<popey> I was employee 493 a year ago
<popey> Nexphone d0od
<mikhas> Fun fact: UDS has more attendees than GUADEC it seems
<Annnonnn2> It's still on $3,306, so that's probably not happenning
<dholbach> bah, ubuntu got confused with 4 soundcards attached
<dholbach> I guess I'll restart :-(
<xnox> dholbach: quantal eh?
<mikhas> dholbach, say "damn you ubuntu!"
<dholbach> xnox, yes
<xnox> =)))
<xnox> what's omgubuntu's joey's irc nick name?! =)
<popey> xnox, d0od
<Sweetsha1k> dholbach: keep it running, and start recording -- you will generate your best bassdrops ... ;0
<dholbach> I will need to figure out how I can let you hear what I'm doing :)
<helder_raptor> d0od: RaspBerryPi, Is ubuntu for it under development? I feel its the next big thing.
<czajkowski> mhall119: my best idea ever!
<czajkowski> jcastro_: no no shave!
<xnox> bring spare battery for laptop!
<czajkowski> bobweaver: remember to sleep at night and take part in sessions, take notes and put your hand up :)
<Sweetsha1k> bobweaver: Oh yes, and visit all the LibreOffice session and take notes! ;)
 * xnox has AC100 Toshiba with lubuntu it's nice =) that one has ARM
<Billynkid> It got pretty rubbish reviews
<Sweetsha1k> (notes on etherpad that is)
<Annnonnn2> It was severly underpowered
<bobweaver> lol
<black_puppydog> QUESTION: are you working with dell on sputnik?
<popey> black_puppydog, yes
<xnox> QUESTION: can we pivot Jorges camera to find the sticky notes with his passwords? =)
<helder_raptor> +jono: RaspBerryPi, Is ubuntu for it under development? I feel its the next big thing.
<majster-pl> QUESTION: Is there any chance to update some of pictures for apps in USC ? a lot of them are out of date and don't look attractive. ( they looks OLD )  is there chance we/community can help with that ?
<Annnonnn2> QUESTION: What about Ubuntu Tablets/Ubuntu Phones? There hasn't been much news there.
<popey> !!!
<phillw> QUESTION... Rasberry Pi ?
<k1fri> @where does most development happen? in california?
<popey> Joey asks Jono "Have I ruined your meat?"
<k1fri>  QUESTION where does most development happen? in california?
<bobweaver> majster-pl,  I have made a bug about that it is on debian not ubuntu
<balloons> http://screenshots.ubuntu.com/
<balloons> it will go to debian and ubuntu :-)
<xnox> You can run Quantal on RaspBerryPi it's actually compatible using armel.
<popey> pffft
<popey> rpi is old
<mikhas> popey, how many do you have now? 4?
<xnox> but yeah raspberrypi is slow.
<popey> hehe
<popey> only two
<dpm> Sweetsha1k, are you doing a LO session for the marathon?
<bobweaver> pandaboard ?
<aquarius> screenshots vague thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/+junk/needed-screenshots-2 is an app which finds apps you've got installed which don't have screenshots and tells you about them. I never got around to completely finishing it and packaging it, but someone may find it useful
<Billynkid> How about a Ouya Ubuntu Game/TV Console
<xnox> Quantal + Lubuntu + armel should be possible to run on raspberrypi, but rasbian is a better distro. It's optimised for raspberry.
<popey> ooh, video stopped?
<aquarius> hangout is dead, ish?
<Sabpocalypse> yea jus lost vid
<black_puppydog> here too... :(
<popey> OUTRAGE!
<popey> etc
<Annnonnn2> Thank god, I though it was just me
<helder_raptor> but here in india its the best product yet for a large population to learn computing as a huge part of the population cant afford a computer
<fazzaan> ahh I thought it was my internet being a dick like last night
<popey> yes, blame Annnonnn2
<phillw> wait a couple of mins, then refresh :)
<Sabpocalypse> outrage tomfoolery even
<xnox> bobweaver: pandaboard is the demo, the Ubuntu Desktop Demo Platform. In quantal it's amazing with hardware accelerated Unity ;-)
<tedg> Ubuntu Marathon drinking game.  Everytime jono says "let's look at Unity as an example" ;-)
<popey> phillw, we are the internet, we do not know the meaning of "wait"
<popey> we know F5 though
<mhall119> I think we hit our 4-hour limit, going to start a new hangout
<balloons> time to restart the hangout
<snwh> I get worried everytime that happens its my ISP haha
<mhall119> please stand by
<bobweaver> xnox,  Yeah I see things about that on linaro all the time
<balloons> hang tight for a moment, then refresh the page in a min
<phillw> popey: go complain to google :P
 * popey shakes fists at the cloud
<mhall119> YouTube limits on-air broadcasts to 4 hours
<fazzaan> has there always been a 4 hour limit on HoAs?
<popey> fazzaan, used to be shorter
<sabpocalypse> burtal cant get vid back
<xnox> popey: the cloud puffs around popey =)
 * xnox probably to prevent people leaving it on as home surveillance / cctv.
<da_ravioli> good night guys!
<czajkowski> still not back :(
<H20> takes a min I guess
<popey> czajkowski, nearly
<Annnonnn2> Will I have to reconnect?
<popey> refresh the page
<Annnonnn2> That is reload
<Annnonnn2> Dammit
<phillw> on the plus side.... nearly 4,000 GBP been raised fot charities :)
<Annnonnn2> Just an off question, they mentioned that the ARB is lacking volunteers, any specific requirements to volunteer there?
<snwh> everyone is powernapping
<balloons> k, should be live again
<balloons> refresh your pages :-p
<bobweaver> yeah jono
<tenach> I see ya
<Annnonnn2> It's not working!
<d0od> popey: :D
<tenach> There's an echo!
<fazzaan> dat echo, it burns
<majster-pl> echo
<bobweaver> lol the moning people ing th background !!
<bobweaver> moving *
<d0od> bobweaver: Ha i know
<d0od> comedy gold
<d0od> waiting for them to drop something
<black_puppydog> waaah, what about sputnik now? missed the last minutes...
<Annnonnn2> Where any other questions answered?
<balloons> sputnik will be asnwered in a moment
<tenach> Hahahaha
<Annnonnn2> What about the tablet/phone bit?
<black_puppydog> exactly :)
<aquarius> I like how everyone else is in some sort of standard looking living room and czajkowski looks like she's in a completely empty North Korean jail. :-)
<tenach> aquarius: +1
<black_puppydog> i would choose the description "favourite nondescript location"... :)
<aquarius> goldarnit, the airport car park doesn't have any spaces left!
<neuro> good lord ...
<neuro> i went out for some cigs and wildlife had a go at me
<neuro> nearly ran over a cat in my street
<neuro> nearly ran over a fox on the main road
<tenach> jcastro_: What are the requirements to help?
<neuro> then coming back home I drove right over a hedgehog
<rewritable> heh
<neuro> (luckily between the wheels, so he was OK, I double checked)
<H20__> lol neuro thats hilarious
<black_puppydog> whooo, club mate for the win! :)
<rewritable> How are accessibility features doing these days in Ubuntu?
<czajkowski> aquarius: i'll deal with you tomorrow!!
<neuro> popey is on tv!
 * aquarius grins at czajkowski
<tenach> Thanks jcastro_
<neuro> jcastro_: there's no furniture in your house, are you squatting?!
<jcastro_> hah yeah
<Annnonnn2> I'm thinking of staying up just to see how you look.
<Annnonnn2> But I like my sleep.
<tenach> Annnonnn2: I'm staying up to see it. XD
<fazzaan> falling asleep in hangouts is fun ^_^ I feel like staying up to watch.
<steven> you should join daniel and get some beer as well, i promise it'll get funny in a couple of hours if u keep up drinking
<tenach> :D
<steven> nothing is as funny as a bunch of drunken developers
<tenach> steven: +1!
<tenach> steven: That's why I love going to conferences.
<pewtah> youtube livestream still down?
<tenach> No, it's up.
<black_puppydog> steven: nor is there anything so potentially productive ;)
<pewtah> ?!
<pewtah> orly?
<tenach> I'm watching it.
<Annnonnn2> Just refresh
<steven> ofc they will be productive
<pewtah> Tried that. gonna restart flashplayer plugin + nightly. :P
<steven> they just gotta get a good QA team up
<tenach> How does one kick their LoCo team into gear if it is inactive? :(
<jcastro_> ok weird, I can hear eeveryone but jono
<tenach> It just went down jcastro_
<jono> jcastro_, restart
<bobweaver> bargh
<neuro> timing!
<Annnonnn2> Dammit
<steven> now we never get to know what he was going to say
<bobweaver> streams down
<aquarius> have removed jono's beard in the Gimp and without it he looks like this: http://tinyurl.com/9g9nh7k
<Annnonnn2> I wanted to hear this oen.
<tenach> aquarius: hahaha
<neuro> aquarius: rofl
<jono> bobweaver, really?
<jono> isnt it up?
<bobweaver> yeah
<tenach> jono: "We'll be right back"
<zoopster> heh...potty break?
<aquarius> hangout is down with a "we'll be right back" error messae.
<majster-pl> aquarius: haha
<jono> damn
<nik90> yup hangout's down
<black_puppydog> do google and canonical have issues at the moment?
<rewritable> hangout interlude
<steven> and again guys, time to grab some beer!
<tenach> So the echo I hear is my boss now watching too... hahaha
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/230924
<steven> now is the time
<dholbach> balloons, can you rejoin?
<Annnonnn2> Any chance of the on-air thingy becoming a biweekly event? An hour here and there
<jono> hang on folks
<neuro> "The live recording you're trying to play is still being processed by our cluster of Acorn Electrons and Commodore VIC-20s and will be available soon."
 * tenach is hanging on.
<rewritable> is this when they serve icecream?
<neuro> BEFORE the ribs?!
<tenach> it's back!
<Annnonnn2> They're faking it and just went back to sleep
<popey> :D
<nik90> its b
<popey> shhh!
<steven> its up again
<black_puppydog> darnd, lost the hats in the process i guess...
<rewritable> back
<balloons> sorry mates.. my internet just died hard
<xnox> LAURA! LAURA! =)
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<black_puppydog> awesome side show about a guy arranging furniture in an empty room running below the main video :D
<steven> at least the guys are working
<steven> don't worry, we'll tell you if they try to steal your stuff
<black_puppydog> kind of expecting jono to appear in the screen to his right...
<mhall119> #ubuntu-locoteams is the IRC channel
<tenach> What can someone do to revitalize their LoCo? The one in my state seems rather dead and/or dormant.
<steven> throw a bbq
<tenach> I haven't been able to get in contact with the people leading.
<Annnonnn2> What's the deal with approved/unapproved teams?
<steven> New Teams - these are teams that are in the process of getting started and have not yet been officially approved as an Ubuntu LoCo team.
<steven> Approved Teams - an approved team is a team that is up and running, has each of the required resources in operation and the team is working well.
<Annnonnn2> Thanks, I wasn't sure what unapporved meant in this case
<dholbach> ¡¡¡   £ 4021.57   !!!
<steven> they just gonna answer it anyway
<steven> : )
<helder_raptor> what should i do to create up a local team with 10 members
<steven> that sounds a bit like a religious movement, doesn't it?
<black_puppydog> my gosh, how does alan manage to do such great audio streaming for the uk podcast with this connection?
<mhall119> #ubuntu-locoteams is the IRC channel
<xnox> (step 1) get people: real live or over irc (step 2) hang out and have fun (step 3) there is no step 3 =)))))
<fazzaan> I was staying literally around the corner from the CA UDS and I missed it by 1 day :(
<Annnonnn2> Damn, it's late here. I hope I'll be up again for the 6 AM session. Bye!
<black_puppydog> dammit, stockholm is pretty late, too... thanks for the sessions! gn8
<tenach> It got all quiet in here.
<tenach> the Washington LoCo (state)
<tenach> Thanks!
<dholbach> go daker! go go go! :)
<daker> dholbach: for what :D ?
 * Cimi heads balloons dholbach dpm jono mhall119 jcastro_ a pair of http://goo.gl/1ygcj and goes to bed :)
<dholbach> daker, you're a hero!
<tenach> Thanks! I'll keep trying to get in touch with WA LoCo people to get it going again.
<daker> dholbach: hah :D
<Cimi> those glasses are classic!
<balloons> good night Cimi  :-)
<dholbach> daker, شكرا، أخي!
<dpm> night Cimi, we're not looking like that yet, but we're on our way ;)
<Cimi> keep on guys
<Cimi> ahaha
<phillw> QUESTION: does the LoCo team structure have it ruled in that a new LoCo is not seen as a threat when in geographic areas?
<daker> dholbach: thumbs up :)
<mhall119> phillw: what do you mean?
<tenach> Close-proximity LoCos, I think he's referencing mhall119 .
<tenach> Not competing for members, etc.
<tenach> Promote working together.
<tenach> Or I could be completely off. phillw ?
<dholbach> dpm, Alter, ich zieh gleich 'ne Sonnenbrille an - vielleicht sieht man dann nicht, dass ich die Augen zu hab und penne :-)
<dpm> dholbach, ich wurde gerne es auch machen, oder so: http://goo.gl/1ygcj
<dholbach> HAHAHAHA
<dholbach> genau daran hab ich auch gedacht :)
<dpm> von Cimi ^^
<dholbach> super
<PeterM> I am going to bed... but well done team! keep going!
<bobweaver>  <sound effect> cheer for popey </sound effect >   :)
 * popey hugs bobweaver 
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> popey, ant asked me to help him with updating translations for the ubuntu-online-tour. May I ask you to add me to the ubuntu-online-tour-team, so I can commit the .pot file directly to the branch?
<thumper> completely failing to load your video on the link above
<popey> dpm, sure
<dholbach> does the video work for anyone else?
<senshikaze> works here
<bobweaver> dholbach,  yeah all good here
<dholbach> thumper, can you hard-refresh the page?
<thumper> dholbach: yeah, tried that a couple of times too
<dholbach> weird
<Cimi> popey: I wanna see your cats or you might not be the real popey
<tenach> Friendly competition is good.
<dholbach> thumper, does http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir?v=dDkbD2gpf-M work?
<popey> Cimi, haha
<Cimi> haha
<tenach> hahahaha
<ajmitch> thumper: wfm, if that's any use :)
<ajmitch> actually no it doesn't now, yay
<thumper> ajmitch: interestingly, works on my laptop, but not my server
<phillw> soz tenach mhall119 yes, it was about LoCos being 'too close together'... Good to hear they are discussing it. (Sorry, was afk wrapping up my Dad's B/day presents wrapped :)
 * ajmitch is hearing cats
 * Cimi ahahahahha
<thumper> ajmitch: that's popey
<jcastro_> popey, can you show your cat?
 * dholbach <3 Elvis
<rewritable> cat show and tell
<daker> and guess what, i have found a picture of dholbach, posting it rightnow!
<popey> lol
<dholbach> daker, what what?
<tenach> I do know in the states around here, they broke up the PNW group so we had to be AK/WA/ID/OR. :(
<k1fri> QUESTION: what is it? you don't have so much women with you??
<tenach> I think the CoC helps mitigate a lot of potential issues.
<tenach> At least publicly.
<ajmitch> thumper: so I suppose the NZ loco should do something one day :)
<PabloRubianes> QUESTION: Is there any work on how different languages are handle in the community? not everyone speaks English, many people don't report bug or test or other because of that
<thumper> ajmitch: nah...
<phillw> :QUESTION: the NEW C-o-C arriving is finalising its discussion stage, Any Views on that?
<ajmitch> saying morning is probably enough for now, we don't want to rush into things
<autoditac> @dholbach: dinner was great and you guys rock in general, vegan or omnivour, so rock on!
<tenach> You guys all rock, btw.
 * dholbach hugs autoditac
<dholbach> autoditac, you rock too my friend :)
<daker> 1...2...3
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> WOW
<daker> GO http://s004.radikal.ru/i208/1105/d6/8cff0f8358f9.gif
<dholbach> daker, haha, very funny
<dholbach> awesome
<tenach> good night popey !
<tenach> erk
<popey> :D
<jono> question for Rick Spencer?
<popey> dpm, all sorted?
<mikhas> popey, nice job
<senshikaze> QUESTION: Are you all excited about Valve releasing Steam on Linux?
<popey> mikhas, thanks
<dpm> popey, yep, great, thanks!
<thumper> generally clueless?
<thumper> who is writing these?
<ranting_noob> goodevening guys
<mikhas> :-)
 * thumper looks at jono
<balloons> thumper, lol
<mikhas> I would think you write that yourself.
<balloons> indeed ^^
<ranting_noob> could anyone tell me what the hell is going on? It's the #1 question on OMG!Ubuntu
<thumper> hi akgraner
<popey> :)
<MillerMan> Why is there no Netflix yet on Ubuntu if Steam can come on why not Netflix?
<akgraner> thumper  heya!  how are you?
<thumper> akgraner: getting over a virus, but generally OK :)
<jono> questions?
<snwh> MillerMan silverlight...
<jcastro_> luisalvarado, ask away
<ranting_noob> @MillerMan: IIRC, it's because the Netflix guys didn't want to go the Linux route
<akgraner> thumper, glad you're feeling better
<ranting_noob> It has nothing to do with Canonical's efforts
<MillerMan> then why could Google get it on there Chrome OS
<MillerMan> it can not just be silverlight
<ranting_noob> Well, that's sort of Netflix' idea
<ranting_noob> IIRC, it's sort of an add-on, installed in Chrome
<jcastro_> it's not a technical issue it's a licensing issue
<MillerMan> yeah but would there not be more people to come on Ubuntu if Netflix came to it?
<ranting_noob> I don't know why it can't be in Ubuntu
<bobweaver> QUESTION: What about unity 3d (4.0) gaming is canonical working with them at all ?
<snwh> I would probably use Netflix if it were supported on Ubuntu.
<jcastro_> http://jacksonh.tumblr.com/post/965806498/how-to-watch-netflix-streaming-movies-on-linux-with
<snwh> That and steam were my reasons for having a windows partition
<MillerMan> why would not canonical not put any effort to get Netflix on Ubuntu
<MillerMan> thank you :-)
<balloons> amazon video  :-)
<luisalvarado> QUESTION:  What has been talked about for compiz/unity regressions in the 6.x, at least the 6.4 and 6.6 versions in relation to video performance, specially intel.
<mikhas> MillerMan, dont you have that backwards?
<mikhas> convince Netflix to put effort into it
<mikhas> not Canonical
<UnderControl> mhall119 what do you mean by if everyone will beat Jono?
<MillerMan> ok thank you Rick for your answer
<akgraner> jcastro, tell Jill hi!
<mhall119> UnderControl: each of us has a charity we're raising money for, if each of the rest of us raises more than jono, Popey goes bald
<senshikaze> thanks for your answers, rick
<UnderControl> Mhall119 ahh, this well be interesting :D
<w1ngnut> QUESTION: There are a lot of efforts from Canonical to make development easier on Ubuntu: quickly, ground control, scripts, etc. But they don't seem as integrated as it could be and sometimes the development/bug fixeing process becomes more complex than it should be - at least for a beginner. Why not put more effort in an integrated development environment to achieve a more complete Ide? (Such as pydev was created to accelerat
<tenach> Steam is the last leg for most people I know, that keep them back from Linux.
<mikhas> Valve at UDS, hah
<phillw> QUESTION: Is there still an engagement to keep ppc systems? aka Lubuntu which is for older kit.
<MALs> I'm definitely switching to ubuntu full time once Steam comes on. Gaming is the only thing holding me back.
<popey> dpm, John Pugh was on stage at a Unity 3D event - Unite
<bobweaver>  \o/
<wxl> did someone say… ppc?
<man_haeng> QUESTION: Are you working with google to know why HangOuts are having so many problems on Linux? Like sharing Desktop for example... We make a streamming program about linux every two week.
<man_haeng> #linuxIO
<bobweaver> if steam and unity are here UDK comes next I feel
<mhall119> bkerensa: ^^ are you letting your Google contact know about the issues with hangouts we've had?
<luisalvarado> QUESTION:  What has been talked about for compiz/unity regressions in the 6.x, at least the 6.4 and 6.6 versions in relation to video performance, specially intel.
<mikhas> luisalvarado, heh, I sometimes fallback to metacity because of that …
<ranting_noob> QUESTION: Steam is coming to Ubuntu. There will be a Steam Software Center (or something like that). Do you think that there will be competition between the Steam software center and the Ubuntu software center? Are you guys planning any sort of integration with the Ubuntu software center?
<dpm> popey, I know, I know. My fault, sorry, I should have mentioned I was forwarding bobweaver's question
<w1ngnut> thx for the question..
<senshikaze> why not just latch onto eclipse? I would think it would be easier than starting from scratch
<jono> any further questions, folks, so I can get them in the queue
<mikhas> Eclipse already feels too complex to ever be a convincing IDE
<mikhas> Part of the problem being that Eclipse tries to target all platforms.
<daker> at the moment i use Sublime Text 2
<jderose> QUESTION: how is Rick Spencer so awesome? :)
<mikhas> Visual Studio only targets Windows, guess why it is so much better than ahyting Ecliplse-based?
<mhall119> hey jderose!
<senshikaze> daker: me too ;-)
<bobweaver> qtcreator ??
<bobweaver> great stuff
<jderose> hi mhall119 :)
<mikhas> I love qtcreator myself, but sadly it only targets Qt
<senshikaze> has anyone messed around with the new gtk animations and transitions?
<mikhas> (not even C++, even though it easily could, I think)
<popey> I'm off to bed. Don't make me shave my hair when I get up!
<bobweaver> cya popey
<mikhas> and yet, qtcreator wont help you to get your applications published in Ubuntu
<akgraner> jderose, quit sucking up :-P
<mikhas> it is actually quite sad what Rick has to say about the developer experience …
<snwh> I think Rick has had his walls painted ubuntu orange.
<akgraner> jderose,  j/k :-)
<w1ngnut> yep. Great!
<dpm> night popey!
<MillerMan> hey what happened
<MillerMan> looks like the stream stopped
<mhall119> has it stopped for anybody else?
<jono> stream down?
<jcastro_> working here
<senshikaze> working here
<jono> cool
<mhall119> MillerMan: try refreshing the page
<jono> further questions?
<jcastro_> luisalvarado had a question
<jono> remember you can ask about anything you like :-)
<luisalvarado> QUESTION:  What has been talked about for compiz/unity regressions in the 6.x, at least the 6.4 and 6.6 versions in relation to video performance, specially intel.
<jcastro_> about unity quality
<Argoz> When will we get Ubuntu TV
<senshikaze> so does this mean you ARE going to talk to google? ;-)
<akgraner> tooo funny!
<senshikaze> QUESTION: (by Argoz) When will we get Ubuntu TV (I would like to add Ubuntu for Android as well)
<balloons> luisalvarado, 6.8 is coming out in the next hours
<Argoz> Yes, Ubuntu for android and TV is on the main site, when will it be tangible?
<balloons> it does have some fixes for compiz/unity in it
<luisalvarado> QUESTION: Although Unity 6.8 came out a couple of hours ago, does benchmarks used in the openbenchmark site by phoronix help in any way discover regressions?
<w1ngnut> QUESTION: Jono in his latest post mentioned 'Automated Testing'. How was it done and how is it going to be different in the future - for the better? How can the community be engaged and help?
<ranting_noob> Thanks for answering my question guys :-)
<jderose> :P
<daker> hi mhall119 dpm dholbach jono balloons i have a challenge for you, if the team raises £ 5K, you will do the Gangnam Style live :D
<senshikaze> was that a cop out? ;-)
<Argoz> I shall stay tuned ;D
<snwh> jcastro_ http://www.dramabutton.com/
<senshikaze> we don't have one as far as i know in miss.
<OneArmedNoodler> I live in Olympia... you suck.
<senshikaze> we have a lug, but its mostly just techs
<dpm> daker, not sure about that ;)
<dpm> Any more questions anyone?
<senshikaze> It's not a bug, but a feature?
<jderose> webkitgtk for the ui
<jderose> the backend stuff is all HTTP client server stuff
<anothervisitor> Hi. Short question. Are there problems with the ubuntu.com servers? My laptop can't connect to them 1hr ago.
<senshikaze> wow. buuuurn
<JoseeAntonioR> anothervisitor: seems not
<jono> other questions?
<dholbach> QUESTION: Anything from France you really miss? :)
<mikhas> @Rick: that's still the development model of some other company behind a popular Linux distro ;-)
<anothervisitor> Thx. My wish for ubuntu, Don't concentrate on mobiles. I haven't one, only real pc('s) and some are very old...
<jono> other questions?
<jono> remember you can ask about anything
<mikhas> jono, you could ask Rick whether he's aware of how much of a pain bzr is becoming for the success of Launchpad
<senshikaze> QUESTION: why does lp bug 1042137 give me a 404?
<mikhas> but that's sadly a flamebait
<jono> Canonical, Ubuntu, App Devs, anything else
<balloons> the site rick is referring to: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<JoseeAntonioR> senshikaze: maybe it's private
<JoseeAntonioR> take this as an Ask Rick! session!
<senshikaze> JoseeAntonioR: sooo, i just need to wait for a vinagre release? :-(
<JoseeAntonioR> can be
<tenach> Hi JoseeAntonioR !
<JoseeAntonioR> hi again, tenach :)
<mikhas> The integration test that Rick just explains takes exponential amount of time, for each package …
<OneArmedNoodler> QUESTION: How can a poor, broke sales engineer, like myself, help the dev team most effectively?
<jderose> testing reverse dependencies is an excellent idea
<tenach> :D
<tenach> !
<tenach> That is awesome
<mikhas> jderose, I would still refine that approach
<mikhas> 1. integrate all apps with zero rdepends, 2. integrate all apps with 1 rdepends, 3. …
<w1ngnut> That's a great idea. I thought it was already part of that process...
<mikhas> IE, start with the least invasive apps, then slowly crawl towards core (where each package will require more tests to run)
<mikhas> QUESTION: Which framework is used for UI tests in Unity?
<mikhas> I must have missed that …
<balloons> mikhas, autopilot, https://launchpad.net/autopilot
<ajmitch> mikhas: autopilot is the one he was just talking about
<mikhas> ah thanks
<senshikaze> QUESTIONS: is wayland replacing X still on the roadmap?
<anothervisitor> Unity (PC): I dislike that i cant modify the menubar with some sensors i wish.
<mikhas> autopilot didnt click as a project name with me
<mikhas> Ubuntu seems to get no credit for testing jhbuild, the one tool that helps to build GNOME
<mikhas> at least I haven't seen any blog post on planet.gnome.org thanking Canonical for the CI infra
<mikhas> anyway, I need to sleep, have fun!
<jcastro_> anothervisitor, what sensor are you looking for?
<w1ngnut> Great guys. Thx for the explanations...
<anothervisitor> CPU-Load, HW-Temp(lm or acpi) diskusage and so. But i only found indicator-multiload. Nothing else worked.
<anothervisitor> and this indicator conflicts if i start a kubuntu session where it should not be started.
<snwh> anothervisitor you could try this: https://launchpad.net/indicator-sensors
<akgraner> yay - +1 for the end users!!! :-) (but I am a little bias)
<anothervisitor> Thnx. Will try this tomorrow.
<snwh> anothervisitor no problem
<sebsebseb> I think thats the case for lots of distros and other opensource/freesoftware projects as well, its about having at least some  users :)
<OneArmedNoodler> Thanks!
<snwh> That's why I try to convert people to Ubuntu :)
<snwh> usually successfully.
<senshikaze> sen-shi-ka-ze
<senshikaze> no problem
<anothervisitor> I used linux since '91 on my homeservers and since 1-2 years on desktop/laptop. And it works;surprisingly  mostly great - with a few problems of course.
<Enamex> Hey guys. Just wanted to know your say on a community where in kids primary school are taught to use Windows, in mid-school Office and in high school Visual Basic.
<Enamex> Simply put, non of my friends/relatives/acquaintances ever heard of Ubuntu. Some of the older guys did but that's through their own means. Through official schooling only MS sw is known to students, raised on it, if you will. I just want an opinion.
<sebsebseb> anothervisitor: yep most distros are quite stable etc :)
<senshikaze> cool. thanks for answering!
<snwh> I think teaching some programming/computer science in schools is a good idea. in any form
<anothervisitor> i am; historically; debian-near oriented. Step to ubuntu was logic. I was surprised how good it worked.
<sebsebseb> snwh: indeed hence the Rassberry Pi for example
<snwh> sebsebseb and Arduino
<anothervisitor> But it has some points where it is not as comfortable as windows.
<tenach> It was awesome hearing from you rick!
<w1ngnut> night. thx!
<sebsebseb> snwh: read about somethign similar the other night, but not quite, may have been that,  goes in USB this similar device as well
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-05
<anothervisitor> all i wanted to say: Great work until now, impressive! But don't concentrate on unity please, its neat but it has not to be the only choice.
<balloons> everything look ok for those viewing the stream?
<sebsebseb> balloons: nope
<ajmitch> balloons: it's stuck tracking jono, but apart from that it's ok
<snwh> balloons Just seeing jono's absence
<sebsebseb> yep indeed stuck on Jono
<balloons> bah
<balloons> sorry, I will try to fix
<balloons> but audio is continuing yes?
<ajmitch> yes, audio is fine
<snwh> yes
<daker> dholbach: smoking is not good for your health :)
<dholbach> daker, you're not the first to tell me :)
<balloons> ping me if it's fixed ;-)
<ajmitch> still seeing jono's bench
<anothervisitor> stream is ok. video and audio. short dropouts, but ok in DE.
<snwh> sebsebseb Inserting comp. sci into a grade school curriculum would be no more crazy than biology, physics, chemistry etc. especially with the direction and impart technology has in society
<daker> dholbach: and i am not the last :p
<anothervisitor> have to go. GN
<snwh> impact*
<snwh> Ribsss
<anothervisitor> +++
<balloons> k, still trying, let me know if anything I'm doing fixes it
<balloons> :-)
<ajmitch> jono: don't taunt us with food like that
<sebsebseb> snwh: sure as long as they are teaching a few distros ideally when it comes to LInux :)
<snwh> sebsebseb, having parents who are teachers, I've at least worked with my mother to get more tech related things in the classroom. I would like her to put ubuntu on at least one computer in her classroom, however given how the school boards here in canada have microsoft licenses its less simple
<ajmitch> balloons: are you able to switch it to jcastro_'s view of the browser?
<akgraner> ajmitch, he's working on that now
<balloons> yes, my apologies
<balloons> the hangout isn't happy right now
<ajmitch> no problem, I saw that it switched to you for a few seconds
<jono> ajmitch, lol
<sebsebseb> snwh: providing a diffenret OS that isnt' WIndows or Mac OS X in a business or educational establishment is a big thing,   in fact swtiching browser from Internet Explorer can be big enough,  need IT staff that can be bothered to do it, most can't more work for them,   unless being paid more etc, or maybe told to by high above,  plus there's the  look,  how they are seen by people etc.  however I have read about universites that provided
<sebsebseb> a Linux distro as an option in the library with Windows for example, a dual boot
<snwh> QUESTION: how in the hell does one get the reversal badge on askubuntu?
<snwh> sebsebseb I would do it myself, however I'm 1000km away.
<phillw> QUESTION: why do we have http://ubuntuforums.org/ and http://askubuntu.com/ ?
<sebsebseb> snwh: also even if another OS was provided with WIndows,  many people would still not use it by choice probably,  unless they got training on how to use it properly
<tenach> sebsebseb: Everybody in my work is ECSTATIC to be moving away from Windows. They have never heard much (and have never used) Linux.
<snwh> sebsebseb I find that younger children have the curiosity and aptitude to try it; at least I think they will if it were presented to the,
<sebsebseb> snwh: yep kids generaly aren't the problem when it comes to stuff like that, it's the adults that are
<snwh> as they adapt to new technologies way quicker
<balloons> everything should be good again, sorry :-)
<ajmitch> balloons: thanks
<snwh> snwh, my favourite case user is my five year old nephew who uses the Dash to play games
<snwh> find games to play that ive installed*
<snwh> sebsebseb*
<jcastro_> I'll get to the questions after this one
<sebsebseb> snwh: I'll use my little 11 year old brother for example,  Ubuntu for a few years from when he was like 4,  more recently Mandriva (,but its a old version so need to update that computer really),  Mageia next.  I installed Ubuntu with him before, but didn't go so well then, but now that hes older should be able to install a distro easier,  show him how easy it really is :)
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/application-development?sort=faq&pagesize=50
<snwh> sebsebseb It really has come a long way; I still do it for the reluctant switchers around me.
<ajmitch> jcastro_: so there's a separation between application-development & packaging on there, both are relevant but they have different focuses
<jcastro_> indeed
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: Are there plans of localizing (in terms of languages) AskUbuntu?
<phillw> (01:09:59) phillw: QUESTION: why do we have http://ubuntuforums.org/ and http://askubuntu.com/ ?
<sebsebseb> snwh: so he's  been a user of Linux and that for years, but  next is to try and teach him how easy Linux really is to install and some of the things that can be done  and how :).  he wants a lap top at the moment,  but when he eventually has one, I would like him to know how to do certain things with it :)
<snwh> I only asked since nobody has that badge
<marcoceppi> http://stackoverflow.com/badges/95/reversal
<snwh> "That's is I'm switching to Arch" I think is the current meme
<marcoceppi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<phillw> I would like an answer. ubuntu-forum does its job.... ask ubuntu looks 'prettey.
<phillw> *ask ubuntu*
<wxl> don't they have different logins too or am i remembering things wrong?
<tenach> wxl: I use my LP for both.
<tenach> erk
<tenach> No I don't
<tenach> They are different.
<wxl> hah
<tenach> apologies wxl
<wxl> therefore one of them sucks :)
<dholbach> halfway through hour 15!
<JoseeAntonioR> still 9 and a bit hours left
<bobweaver> QUESTION: do you all have a program that converts the html that is used with moin moin for the wiki. Like the forum does for the tip and tutorials section.
<phillw> wxl: tenach we decide which does.
<jcastro_> we need a markdown -> moinmoin converter
<jcastro_> if someone knows of one, let me know!
<wxl> phillw: i vote askubuntu cuz i know i can use lp for forums as much as i loathe forums in general
<jcastro_> you can use LP on Askubuntu
<ajmitch> thumper: how far did you get with a converter like that?
<phillw> I',m still in the mode of WTF?!! We have a perfectly working forum area, and then some jakkass makes a new one....
<bobweaver> jcastro_, there is libperl-moin moin or something like that
 * jcastro_ nods
<bobweaver> jcastro_,  libhtml-wikiconverter-moinmoin-perl
<wxl> since we're asking for cool things, how about pastebinit for images? in testing, i've often wanted that.
<bobweaver> is ackage name
<bobweaver> package *
<marcoceppi> http://meta.askubuntu.com/
<phillw> why does Canonical split the few people that can support people
<wxl> +1
<phillw> QUESTION: Why are there so many different areas?
<dholbach> phillw, Canonical split people?
<marcoceppi> http://meta.askubuntu.com/
<wxl> dholbach: he's referring to, e.g. askubuntu v ubuntuforums
<phillw> dholbach: yup... ^^^^
<dholbach> this is not a Canonical initiative at all
<dholbach> and secondly this is volunteers who do what they enjoy
<dholbach> personally, I don't think saying "you should be doing X instead" is fair
<wxl> let's say you want to volunteer. which area do you volunteer in? or let's say you're looking for info, which area do you search? if you say both, that's asking too much
<dholbach> if a part of the community feels passionate about let's say the forums, then that's great and I think they should be doing this
<phillw> there are two areas for ubuntu.. which is the the 'master' site?
<dholbach> and if there's another part of the community which wants to work on let's say Launchpad Answers
<dholbach> or the help wiki
<dholbach> or askubuntu
<dholbach> then that's great and they should take the ball and run with it
<phillw> i have repllies
<bobweaver> It is 2 different things as it sounds the forums are there for a reason and so is ask ubuntu and I am a fourms fan
<JoseeAntonioR> you can volunteer in any areas you want to, and you have all the info around
<dholbach> I think they all serve different purposes
<wxl> they seem redundant to me
<wxl> irc vs mailing lists— those are very different
<wxl> either of them vs forums— again very different
<dholbach> and they all need a place to try out things and see what works for them
<phillw> jono, which is the ubuntu forum area?
<dholbach> and how they evolve and maybe see if an approach fails
<wxl> i find it confusing. but that's just me i guess.
<ajmitch> askubuntu is less about back & forth discussion & more about having editable questions & answers
<bobweaver> is there custom party for uds because of Halloween ?
<wxl> hah
<JoseeAntonioR> bobweaver: just vikings
<phillw> yeah, I would like to sort out out askubuntu & http://ubuntuforums.org/ But, we have many hours to chat about :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I really missed those sound effect
<SergioMeneses> hello! I'm back
<dholbach> http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/cant-get-you-out-of-my-head/ :)
<dholbach> http://fridge.ubuntu.com//wp-content/uploads/2007/11/_DSF6050.preview.jpg
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, jeje
<JoseeAntonioR> why is that in the fridge?!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I was thinking the same
<ajmitch> dholbach: stunning...
<snwh> that needs to be taken out of the fridge
<yerzeta> buenas
<olli> yeah, was just about to see if popey gets shaved
<SergioMeneses> yerzeta, hello
<tenach> o/
<yerzeta> como va todo
<ajmitch> marcoceppi: thanks for the askubuntu session :)
<marcoceppi> o/
<SergioMeneses> yerzeta, andamos aqui en la marato, aunque es solo en ingles
<Mynith> Umm, hi.
<akgraner> you guys are hilarious - this is great!
<SergioMeneses> akgraner, totally agree
<yerzeta> SergioMeneses si ya veo
<chilicuil> fue buena idea, nice idea
 * SergioMeneses says hi to akgraner 
<thumper> jono: you look like you need some coffee dude!
<JoseeAntonioR> http://ubuntu-news.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/_DSF6079_0.preview.jpg <- there's Jorge with the anonymous mask
<akgraner> SergioMeneses, heya - hope you are doing well - wil you be at uds?
<jono> thumper, feelin good :-)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<SergioMeneses> akgraner, sure I'll be present :D and you?
<tenach> Hahaha
<akgraner> thumper  - jono is kept going by his own awesomeness - hack hack hack
<JoseeAntonioR> you can still keep it for 48h!
<thumper> +1 for 48H
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> good one
<akgraner> SergioMeneses, yep there for Linaro Connect - :-) doing my community thang
<ajmitch> dholbach: I'd pay to see what you all would be like after 48 hours
<thumper> do moar!
<Mynith> What's nVidia Optimus support like in Quantal? Does it still rely on Bumblebee?
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, people want 48h!
<akgraner> rick is awesome!!!
<dholbach> ajmitch, I think I'd just go out for an hour to find somebody to sell me Speed or something
<JoseeAntonioR> +1, ^
<UnderControl> o.o
<akgraner> jcastro_, jono - where is your qa with the personable  - pgraner
<SergioMeneses> akgraner, awesome I expect to see you there and talk
 * ajmitch can see the lack of sleep kicking in
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: let's keep it up for 48h today!
<UnderControl> dholbach how long do you have left?
<akgraner> SergioMeneses, of course - I'm speaking this weekend at University of Illinois - :-) woo hoo
<JoseeAntonioR> UnderControl: 9h
<thumper> jono: I'm just surprised that you guys call this *work*
<thumper> geez
<balloons> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stupid_Pet_Tricks
<thumper> I'd do that work
<akgraner> SergioMeneses, we have to catch up during UDS/Linaro Connect
 * thumper hands his coding tasks over to jono
<jono> thumper, it is a different type of work today
<SergioMeneses> akgraner, sure! :)
<jono> CHARITY + INTERVIEWS
<thumper> jono: yeah yeah...
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: yeah, they do work
<snwh> This whole thing should be cut and edited to show the descent of 5 men into insanity
<snwh> :P
<globin> that is their regular work ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> snwh: all of this will be in youtube
<chilicuil> lol
<snwh> GIFs made
<JoseeAntonioR> memes!
<ajmitch> JoseeAntonioR: and shown on the big screen at UDS, I hope
<thumper> jono: for monty python bits, you should go around one at a time seeing how many different words or phrases for "dead" you can use without repeating yourselves
<JoseeAntonioR> ajmitch: maybe I can get to that, Jorge licking his elbow, and Nick his nose
<thumper> jono: like the dead parrot scetch
<thumper> or different types of cheese
<tenach> XD
<tenach> Bye Marco!
<globin> um die zeit eher wenige ;)
<olli> *cough*
<globin> ja die wissen nicht was los ist
<chilicuil> O_o!
<snwh> german german german "external webcam" german german
<chilicuil> lol
<globin> :D
<m4v> they are insane already, they seem to be talking gibberish.
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: let's start with spanish!
<snwh> en francias?
<snwh> :P
<neuro> and i'll start talking in scottish :D
<globin> 24 Oct - Friday 26 Oct
<akgraner> I <3 Open Week!
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<SpamapS> jcastro_: how's it going?
<snwh> just mix all the languages!
<akgraner> Let's hear you all pull off redneck...:-P
<JoseeAntonioR> last day is on air day! :)
<imbrandon> hahahah
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks dholbach
<imbrandon> akgraner: +1
<zoopster> akgraner: heh...none of them are from LA
<akgraner> zoopster, :-)  they have to have a challenge right?
<zoopster> akgraner: that's quite the stretch - need to hear jono's best redneck voice
<akgraner> zoopster, I've heard him try - it's horrible - I mean horrible
<zoopster> hah!
<snwh> Je suis canadien, je parle principalement anglais mais je parle un peu francais ;)
<imbrandon> jono: 01:08:41 < akgraner> Let's hear you all pull off redneck...:-P  <---- two teeth , man
<tenach> hi akgraner :D
<imbrandon> :)
 * balloons understood snwh
<akgraner> tenach, hi!
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> another classic picture?
<dholbach> snwh, très bien :)
<balloons> dholbach, tres drole. Vous ne parlez ps le francais!
<akgraner> zoopster, but I have to admit  - his readneck is as bad as my British accent sooo
<akgraner> s/readneck/redneck
<snwh> I ought to have the keymap for all the accents and etc
<SpamapS> where's Jorge?
<dholbach> balloons, seulement un peu
<akgraner> SpamapS, in the shower
<dholbach> SpamapS, taking a shower
<dholbach> setting up the shower cam
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, lol
<SpamapS> oh dear
<snwh> mhall119 steal neighbours internet??
<tenach> jono, that is flippin' awesome.
<chilicuil> hahaha, it seems so, snwh =D
<snwh> is that dog taking a tennis ball to the crotch?
<balloons> yes, yes it is
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, oh, I'm wearing the same tshirt as balloons!
<SergioMeneses> awesome the quantal tshirt
<imbrandon> no
<Shay> some of you know about Canonical ?
<imbrandon> less than 1000
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, do you have the same tshirt?
<JoseeAntonioR> around 1800
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yep
<snwh> It was over 1500
<Shay> someone here can help with Canonical ?
<SergioMeneses> I want a tshrit like that
<SpamapS> Shay: what about Canonical?
<SergioMeneses> Shay, what kind of help?
<dholbach> Shay, can you be a bit more specific? :)
<imbrandon> Hi erica!
<Shay> I wanted to know about Ubuntu for android
<JoseeAntonioR> hey Erica!
<SergioMeneses> hello!
<tenach> Hi there!
<Shay> I know it's out for few phones
<phillw> yup, you guys are doing a good fob.
<JoseeAntonioR> how's baby Bacon?
<Shay> on beta term condition
<phillw> ?job*
<snwh> jono, whats the release name for baby bacon?
<Shay> is it possible to get the alpha build?
<SergioMeneses> snwh, jaja
<imbrandon> WOW !!
<SpamapS> =-o
<snwh> on-air birth potential?
<SergioMeneses> :O
<balloons> lol!
<balloons> live birth
<Shay> I Hope that you could help me and give me a hand in finding who can help me in finding ubuntu for android ?
<Shay> I Hope that you could help me and give me a hand in finding  ubuntu for android  by Canonical . could you please help?
<snwh> the progression of complexity of nerf guns since my childhood is crazy
<SpamapS> Shay: I would think #ubuntu might be a better place to ask. :)
<SpamapS> Shay: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android has a lot of info too
<SergioMeneses> Shay, look http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<jvrbanac> mhall119, there is wifi at the hospital... ;)
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<snwh> like juju
<m4v> haha
<mhall119_hotspot> Fatal Server Response...
<SergioMeneses> that was fun
<balloons> whoa
<mhall119_hotspot> \Sorry, our servers have encountered an error, please try calling again. Reason Code: 15
<balloons> dholbach dropped all of us like a bad habit
<mhall119_hotspot> just me, or everybody?
<SergioMeneses> hangout down
<balloons> are we up again?
<imbrandon> yup
<SergioMeneses> mhall119_hotspot, me too
<imbrandon> back again
<tenach> I hear ya
<SergioMeneses> hangout is back
<SpamapS> Video returned
<tenach> w00t
<tenach> He's ninja like that.
<imbrandon> two tooth kereoke singers
<tenach> hahahhahaa
<imbrandon> humble bundle games against each other
<SpamapS> write a charm on air for an irc bot
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119_hotspot: summit!
<tenach> That is freaking awesome, hahaha
<mhall119_hotspot> JoseeAntonioR: I already did summit
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<mhall119_hotspot> cjohnston hasn't paid for more
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, dj?
<SpamapS> Good luck guys, gotta run for family time
<snwh> headphones with springy cable best thing I've ever bought
<chilicui1> O=
<cjohnston> more summit... its raining out here
<snwh> is there sound it seems awful quiet
<KevQuirk> FAIL
<tenach> ohnoes
<globin> try alsamixer
<mhall119_hotspot> he's just stalling for time
<globin> on command line
<dholbach> looks like it exploded in my face
<snwh> i think apport will be as infamous as BSOD
<tenach> +1
<akgraner> cjohnston, when you say "more summit" I hear "more cowbell"
<KevQuirk> 2-Factor auth FTW
<tenach> SOUND
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<tenach> hahahaha
<imbrandon> yup
<fagan> Sup yallk
<imbrandon> we cant hear you and the music
<SergioMeneses> I can hear him... only me?
<Visuex> we can only hear the music
<snwh> ray charles needs to quiet down a bit
<fagan> he sounds like he is talking through walky
<imbrandon> yes
<chilicui1> it sounds good for me
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: much better
<Visuex> how good is the crossfading with xwax
<Visuex> have to keep the bpm as close as possible...if you have the bpm too low it makes people not want to dance and too high does the same as it pulls them out of the experience...he knows all this but I cant hear him so thought I would share
<balloons> Visuex, ty
<imbrandon> its that auto correction
<imbrandon> studio mode
<Visuex> it doesnt matter what bpm it is in general...it just matters if they are close upon switch...so you have have around 82 for a slow song and 120 for fast song...but you need to pull them together for the switch and then move to the higher bpm...so it is a gradual increase
<imbrandon> yall arent chair dancing ? heh
<Nexuus> How about DJ'ing some Severed Fifth?
<Visuex> Jono is so he is making up for the rest
<snwh> It would be funny if they were all dancing in their squares
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ^
<SergioMeneses> snwh, jaja
<balloons> dholbach, your going to entrance us to sleep
<philballew> so where can we buy your sets dholbach ?
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> he has some nice stuff on mixcloud
<Visuex> is Jono Bacon a moniker or your actual name...I always wondered that...but never bothered to google it...probably could but meh
<fagan> Sound quality is pretty pants
<balloons> http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/
<jono> Visuex, my first name is Jonathan
<jono> Visuex, but I was called jono when I was 7
<jono> and it stuck :-)
<balloons> this is pretty good stuff: http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/cryptkeeper/
<fagan> Oh and hi jono :)
<Visuex> what about the Bacon part?
<phillw> ::QUESTION .... worth 50 GBP for a resolution? You guys up for getting a resolution for two bugs?
<jono> hey fagan!
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, has future as dj and Im not joking
<imbrandon> Visuex: actual family name
<dpm> phillw, you probably don't want the Community team messing with the platform, but we can have a go at the bugs ;)
<Visuex> well that is quite awesome
<dpm> mind you, it might be the end of Ubuntu
<snwh> dholbach UDS dj
<fagan> Ok its late got to go to sleep have fun lads
<fagan> And lassies
<balloons> good night fagan
<philballew> im gonna see this through
<dpm> :)
<philballew> it only goes till 3 am here
<chilicui1> i recognize that track
<fagan> philballew: was working before this :/
<jono> philballew, woo!
<Visuex> I wonder NEVER seek out this kind of music..but I do kind of like it
 * ajmitch comes back in to some interesting music
<fagan> And its 2:44 here :)
<phillw> dpm: I'm pretty desperate for the arch..
 * philballew sends CA love to jono 
<jono> :-)
<chilicui1> it must be one of dholbach's favorites
<dpm> hey ajmitch :)
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch
<fagan> anyway later :)
<Visuex> Jono does each team member have to beat you for dude to shave his head or just all of them together? if the latter he is screwed
<UnderControl> Lol
<JoseeAntonioR> Visuex: each one
<bkerensa> heh
<Visuex> I just looked back up to the video just in time to see Jono leap onto screen...well done sir
<jono> Visuex, haha
<balloons> dholbach, your awesome ;-)
<jono> :-)
<tenach> dholbach: yaaay!
<cyphermox> yeah, dholbach in da house :)
<ajmitch> jono: now for some metal?
<dholbach> HUGS
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs dholbach
<Visuex> metal?
<stuntmachine> why does google do this? that's so silly.
<Nexuus> Metal \../,
<globin> \m/
<snwh> I think google assumes most people arent having a 24 hr hangout
<Visuex> Straight Line Stitch?
<tenach> Okaaaay
<phillw> np
<tenach> snwh: Yeah
<imbrandon> dinner time, brb
<stuntmachine> Yeah well, they shouldn't assume. It makes an...
<stuntmachine> well..
<stuntmachine> you know...
<snwh> a silly looking so-and-so
<philballew> thanks for the info JoseeAntonioR
 * cyphermox takes the opportunity to something to drink and find the next bug to look at
<jono> reload folks
<tenach> :D
<tenach> Huzzah
<balloons> k
<balloons> reload and we should be online
<cyphermox> yeah
<bkerensa> jono: those ribs look uhh not so good
<bkerensa> they look burned
<kaiserfarrell_> guy, link please..
<bkerensa> mhall119: lol lies
<bkerensa> mhall119: they look burned
<JoseeAntonioR> kaiserfarrell_: http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com
 * snwh starts watering at the mouth
<Visuex> my live recording is still being processed :(
 * tedg wants to watch someone jump over the fence and take them while jono is gone :-)
<chilicui1> hahaha
<cyphermox> Visuex: you might need to reload the page
<bkerensa> what happened to jcastro_ and dholbach
<JoseeAntonioR> Visuex: ctrl+f5
<ajmitch> bkerensa: they probably snuck off for a nap
 * snwh agrees with the hilarity that tedg wishes for
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: jcastro_ is taking a shower, and dholbach is restarting machine
<bkerensa> ajmitch: cheaters
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: jcastro is power napping
<bkerensa> ;p
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: yeah, probably
<bkerensa> its proven 15-20 mins of sleep is better than hours
<bkerensa> :)
<tenach> bkerensa: totally haha
<mhall119_> bkerensa: they look perfect
<kaiserfarrell_> hahaaa... style..
<bkerensa> mhall119: idk I never smoke
<bkerensa> mhall119: they just looked black? did he use a black rub
<balloons> that would be epic
<balloons> neighbor swiping the ribs
<tenach> haha
<balloons> we should have planned this!
<tedg> Heh, there are still hours left....
<snwh> someone phone jonos neighbour to steal the last rack
<chilicui1> how many hours are left?
<imbrandon> kc bbq
<Visuex> I dont like ribs...that they would kill you for in Texas
<bkerensa> this is not cool =/ jono is making me hungry
<imbrandon> if you dont like ribs its only because you havent had good ones made
 * ajmitch has still had the 3 or 4AM irc meetings
<bkerensa> imbrandon: your the pro man :) you live in KC
<imbrandon> :)
 * imbrandon has the same shirt on
<imbrandon> jcastro_: ^
<cyphermox> imbrandon: not something people usually brag about ;)
<imbrandon> haha
<c_smith_> awesome webcast
 * cyphermox being also guilty, given work from home and all ;)
<akgraner> hahahaha
<snwh> In terms of steak it should rest as long as it cooks
<phillw> you must ALWAYS let meat rest :)
<cyphermox> yes
<snwh> and a second salting
<phillw> Jono is vorrect!
<phillw> *correct
<Visuex> imbrandon: I dont like pork actually
<Visuex> except Bacon of course
<c_smith_> wooo! :D
<Visuex> wait that sounds weird here
<c_smith_> steak ftw!
<imbrandon> beef ribs are exceptional too
<c_smith_> Visuex: lol
<snwh> lamb ribs
<Visuex> can I ask questions about Ubuntu WebApp API?
<imbrandon> trust me , you can bbq anything, and the best part is the burnt ends
<imbrandon> :)
<snwh> BBQed salmon is fantastic
<cyphermox> snwh: +1
<chilicui1> =)_
<tenach> snwh: +1
<c_smith_> Smoked Salmon is good, too
<c_smith_> when the right spices are used, it's really good
<Visuex> Is there a way to force indicators from not showing in the tray? I hate when they are forced there...I would prefer if I can deactivate them from showing in 12.04
<imbrandon> nobody has busted out the lines of blow yet, so cant be that tired :)
<imbrandon> so you can connect to non-ubuntu systesms ?
<Visuex> imbrandon: wait I'm the only one...well thats no fun...oh wait WOOOOOHOOOOO
<imbrandon> heh
<Visuex> ok how lazy is it that I just use TeamViewer?
<imbrandon> apple remote desktop ( not just vnc ) plans ?
<dholbach> if you could try to prefix your questions with QUESTION - that'd make it easier for us to pick them up :)
<SpamapS> I remember every ec2 address I've ever had
<Visuex> apple? shut yo face :)
<SpamapS> I had ec2 149 64 192 last week
<imbrandon> QUESTION: apple remote desktop ( not just vnc ) plans ?
<imbrandon> Visuex: i make ubuntu and apple place nice as much as possible , shush :)
<Visuex> :) I suppose it is ok since it is at least unix
<imbrandon> SpamapS: haha i think thats an OMG node :)
<Visuex> I mean non default indicators...like gtk-recordmydesktop
<acidzest> hi
<imbrandon> abuse , the word your looking for jcastro_ ?
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, acidzest!
<jcastro_> :)
<Visuex> love default indicators...I hate the arbitrary indicators like kazam...gtk-recordmydesktop
<tenach> Visuex: +1
<SpamapS> sync should just be "cloud"
 * balloons actually likes those
<balloons> lol
<c_smith_> reminds me of Jono's QA sessions he used to hold, but this is more epic.
<imbrandon> SpamapS: +1
<Visuex> why not user controlled restrictions...wouldnt it be better for user experience if we could remove what we dont want?
<SpamapS> blue.. no YELLOOOOOWWW...
<Visuex> colors are fun
<Agmenor> "Baby face Bacon". I love it. :-)
<SergioMeneses> hey czajkowski is here!
<SergioMeneses> hello czajkowski
<Agmenor> Are the purposes of LoCo teams different from the ones of LUGs ?
<cyphermox> can you repeat that question? I missed the beginning
<Visuex> Google Calendar :)
<cyphermox> balloons: tedg: ^
<cyphermox> sorry messed up the nicks ;)
<Visuex> well that is cool
<cyphermox> ahh I see
<cyphermox> right
<tedg> http://developer.gnome.org/platform-overview/stable/eds
<cyphermox> thanks for asking about it, even I don't know how to show my items in the indicator... I thought I did have calendars setup :)
<c_smith_> lol @ jcastro_'s comment
<imbrandon> its like vnc++, yes there is libs
<imbrandon> so the server will support it
<imbrandon> if the client does ?
<Visuex> libido...epic
<imbrandon> EPIC
<Visuex> libindication?
<ajmitch> not confusing at all, right?
<Visuex> I got it...
<Visuex> ok I'm lying
<cyphermox> tedg: scary
<imbrandon> no
<cyphermox> the bikini atoll was the one where nuclear testing was being done ;)
<tenach> hahaha
<imbrandon> that sux juju uses islands too :(
<cyphermox> (or one of, anyway)
<Visuex> mankini
<mhall119_> cyphermox: that's how the bathing suit got it's name, because it was so "hot"
<cyphermox> mhall119_: hehe
<imbrandon> ninja squads
<Visuex> wait what? it got the name from nuclear to being hot...weird
<tenach> hahhaa
<tenach> speed dating
<tenach> in bikinis
<mhall119_> in squads
<akgraner> awesome...
<med_> did I miss jono live shaving off the beard?
<balloons> med_, jono bead still there
 * snwh starts playing with his buckyballs while watching/listening
<jono> haha
<med_> bdale shaved his off for the Tasmanian Devils iirc.
<med_> (his wife had never seen him clean shaven as I recall it.)
<med_> Who's the speaker talking about bikinis.  "Name of our squad."
<Visuex> 12.04 took over Super key...and with custom keyboard shortcuts it cant be used...will 12.10 correct that?
<zul> you guys look haggard
<zul> especially ted
<med_> zul, probably good that you and I aren't on screen.
<thumper> Visuex: I believe so
<thumper> Visuex: well... maybe
<thumper> Visuex: there has been a recent commit to trunk on that exact issue
<thumper> not sure if it was pulled into the 6.0 branch (quantal)
<cyphermox> tedg: but we catch just alt for the menu ;)
<Visuex> I HATE alt ctrl T :)
<snwh> The spread (super+w) has an issue for me where it doesnt register new created window while in the spread
<mhall119_> thumper: you want to join the hangout?
<Visuex> Firefox's duplicate tab is Ctrl + Alt T
<med_> hangout ota died
<thumper> mhall119_: um... what are you talking about?
<med_> oh, came right back.
<mhall119_> thumper: tedg is talking about general PS stuff
<Visuex> on 10.10 I used Super hundreds of times
<thumper> well if ted is there...
<thumper> sure :)
<Visuex> I hated Unity at first for stealing my Super key :)
<med_> nice wall of crepe paper and CDs.
<cyphermox> tedg: guess so ;)
<c_smith_> damn.... I noticed Michael has the Autism Research Trust as his cause. that's a good one.
<thumper> Visuex: that's ok, I didn't like it at first either
<mhall119_> yes it is, donate
<c_smith_> wish I could.
<c_smith_> but alas, my money is in reserve.
<Visuex> I like Unity now thanks to the HUD
<thumper> mhall119_: do you need to invite me?
<med_> thumper, to get "in" the meeting, yes.
<snwh> It's probably said a lot but the HUD is brilliant; I use GIMP and inkscape a lot
<cyphermox> tedg: how much power do you have to get us a working evolution-indicator again for next release? :)
<Visuex> I used to use alt menu shortcuts all the time...Unity hated me at first...HUD is awesome though...I love Alt -> Shutdown & Suspend
<mhall119_> cyphermox: how would that be different from the message indicator?
<cyphermox> mhall119_: it's not
<cyphermox> it's the bits that tie evolution to the message indicator
<Visuex> hi daniel
<thumper> wow the sound is bad from the inside
<ajmitch> thumper: worse than on the stream?
<thumper> yeah, sounds like robots
 * ajmitch can see a tiny thumper thumbnail there now
<jvrbanac> Question: is that Jenkins indicator publicly available?
<tedg> launchpad.net/indicator-jenkins
<ajmitch> lp:indicator-jenkins iirc
<jcastro_> what!
<jcastro_> indicator-jenkins!!11
<snwh> I am learning things about the hud
<jvrbanac> ajmitch, thx!
<snwh> :D
<ajmitch> jcastro_: you didn't know??!
<ajmitch> :)
<jcastro_> no i did not!
<cyphermox> shiny.
<ajmitch> man you've been missing out
<med_> sounded good thumper
<ajmitch> thomi showed me it awhile ago
<phillw> QUESTION... Speech Control is about ready for Beta1
<Visuex> how much longer for the hangout?
<slaptman> hello everyone
<Visuex> I am in CST
<med_> you actually sound fine here.  Not sure what the audio issue is.
<balloons> phillw, your still up mate?
<thumper> I can't hear you guys
<Visuex> oh ok awesome...brb then
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to the 24-hour Canonical Community Team Marathon! || http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ || Donate on the webpage, let's help! || Remember to refresh your browser around 6 UTC for the new hangout
<phillw> balloons: yeah, got most things done.
<thumper> if you have a question, irc is good :)
<mhall119_> thumper: what's new in Unity 6.8?
<med_> quality and whatnot?
* JoseeAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to the 24-hour Canonical Community Team Marathon! || http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ || Donate on the webpage, let's help! || Remember to refresh your browser around 6 UTC for the new hangout || If everyone passes Jono, popey will shave his head || If Jono gets 3000, he'll shave his beard
<balloons> lol
<phillw> I do get a bit a bored about unity ::D
<med_> what is your main focus now thumper if it is not unity.
 * ajmitch is trying to think up curly questions
<med_> 5ekr37 stuff
<akgraner> if he told you he'd have to kill you
<mhall119_> ok, but it better be good
<phillw> yeah, let us polish stuff, instead of getting ARCH systems working :P
 * med_ would have had some good giggles today at work if he'd recalled today was marathon day
<phillw> med_: .. He did not???!!!!!!!
<bobweaver> QUESTION: if llvm fails will you all go back to Qml ?
<phillw> ::QUESTION, why have the testing team been pulled over from our general testing to "squeals" if new updates of Unity? It does seem that you have broken rules for QA.
<thumper> I feel like I should start the youtube video for the audio...
<tenach> Hahha
<tenach> It just got reallly silent.
<snwh> does dholbach have a hooka?
<tenach> snwh: looks like it.
<phillw> tenach:  try reading  the QUESTIONS
<tenach> phillw: I have been...?
<snwh> tenach definitely
<snwh> Previews are cool they need a keyboard shortcut
<dholbach> snwh, yes :-)
<snwh> dholbach :)
<phillw> balloons: please get the guys to actually review the the ::QUESTIONS:: instead of of us plebs ask questions and be totally ignorered.
<akgraner> Question: So as you all were working on 12.10 and "eating you own dogfood" what update, feature, deletion etc excited you most and you were like "Hell ya; people are going to love this!" In the same token what were the biggest challenges you've face so far this cycle (in you respective areas) and how did you over come it?
<snwh> dholbach sheesha? or something else ;)
<dholbach> snwh, sheesha - lemon+mint
<mhall119_> phillw: what question are we missing?
<med_> jcastro_, you call that music?
<snwh> dholbach :)
<ajmitch> thumper: sounds like beer o'clock to me
<med_> web app hud?
<akgraner> that's not how I worded it :-P
<phillw> mhall119_: having gotten 6 horsemen on... there is an option to help their charity and also ubuntu :)
<med_> still streaming here...
<IbsUser> greetings from Brazil guys! good luck on this marathon!
<balloons> hello IbsUser !
<chilicui1> oi IbsUser
<IbsUser> hello! oi! hola!
<c_smith__> bleh, hate it when Firefox crashes (as rare as it is)
<med_> very brady bunch
<tedg> I think that the YouTube stream compresses it better.
<med_> dial jono's numbers after he's had about 45 min.s offline
<SergioMeneses> med_, maybe he is sleeping for a while
<tedg> Oh, I didn't get to tell any "Bacon shortage" jokes :-(
<cyphermox_> tedg:  :)
<med_> you guys should have counter-programmed against the presidential debate last night. It would have really increased the donations.
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hi
<tenach> med_: +1
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hola como andas?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, netsplit!
<tenach> Psh
<cyphermox_> still watching!
<med_> we don'thave to disconnect, we can mute.
<akgraner> jono contrary to what you might believe that is not a lullaby
<jvrbanac> o/
<tenach> :D
<cyphermox_> hey I'm in the eastcoast too, it's getting late
<med_> 31 live viewers!
<ajmitch> mhall119_: NZ? it's only 4pm
<tenach> I'm staying up for the entirety. Haha.
<jvrbanac> multitasking ftw!
<m4v> still awake?
<kofola> hi there felaz
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien aqui disfrutando de la maraton
<med_> is he breathing helium and then talking... or just popping balloons ?
<chilicui1> haha, ya estan mal xD
<cyphermox_> med_: just popping
<tedg> I figure this whole thing is to help jono train for having a small child.
<tedg> :-)
<tenach> Awesome disguise ;P
<JoseeAntonioR> nice irc chan
<JoseeAntonioR> it's a CoF
<med_> it looked like an ubuntu key sticker
<SergioMeneses> chilicui1, why?
<med_> CoF SuperKey sticker
<med_> you guys are too young to need Depends.
<chilicui1> SergioMeneses: hehe, it's just how they look, how they're laughting
<med_> +1 on the knock knock
<ajmitch> so this was 24 hours of working, right? :)
<cyphermox_> the problem with knock knock jokes is that they don't always work as well on IRC :)
<phillw> the feed on the ear phone is really fun whilst doing work :)
<imbrandon> sublime !
 * med_ should send pizza to all these guys.
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119_: I can see your arm
<SergioMeneses> chilicui1, jeje you're rigth
<snwh> balloons Bucky Balls!
<med_> was that the give away toy at one of the UDS?
<phillw> UnderControl: hiyas :)
<med_> walrus
<zul> ok now you lost it
<ajmitch> zul: that was long ago
<med_> that's a whole dog balloons
<UnderControl> Phillw hiya
<balloons> buckyballs are awesome
<balloons> guess how much the little puggle weighs
<balloons> lol
<med_> the real dog? 38 lbs
<SpamapS> jcastro_: a do do do, a da da da
<snwh> 20 kilos
<imbrandon> do dod od do do
<imbrandon> lol
<balloons> good guess
<akgraner> <raised lighter>Freebird</raised lighter>
<balloons> pretty right on the weight
<SpamapS> this marathon won't get too faah
<SpamapS> About to get the kids to bed
<SpamapS> I can come on for 5 min
<imbrandon> hahaah
<med_> you've been selected as the next contestant in the ...
<SpamapS> I just un-awayed
<med_> lanyard box?
<tenach> Jorrrrgggeeeee
<imbrandon> there he is
<med_> he has to wear his lanyard to leave the room.
<med_> they talked about hiding earlier for jono
<Visuex> dang it...question time is over
<imbrandon> mike fall out ?
<Visuex> what is this song? reggae with dubstep?
<tedg> So SpamapS why don't you say what the most exciting things happening in Juju are?
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: already written those manpages?
<med_> vivo?
<balloons> yes vivo
<JoseeAntonioR> not on the charm store
<jvrbanac> Btw, for whomever was mentioning the voice recognition on ubuntuone music earlier. It looks like they are just using the webkit speech api in chrome.
<balloons> jvrbanac, is that open source or ??
<Visuex> who is clint?
<med_> which wallace and gromit
<Visuex> I wasnt in here when he joined
<imbrandon> clint is SpamapS
<imbrandon> SpamapS is juju / ubuntu server dude
<med_> doctor magento
<Visuex> oh thats cool
<imbrandon> its balls
<imbrandon> mike dont do it
<med_> looked like generic doctor pepper
<Visuex> magento is trash
<snwh> all I can think of is xmen - magneto
<Visuex> magento is free until you want to use coupons and then you have to pay $2,000
<tenach> Visuex: +1
<imbrandon> hahah
<tenach> What's the soundcloud link?
<med_> jcastro_, why did you have to put a lanyard on to leave your room?
<med_> I thought maybe it was to get back into his apartment complex.
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: where can I get a juju shirt?
<jvrbanac> balloons, I don't know. I'm assuming chrome is just passing encoding and passing the data back and forth between the public Google Speech API servers.
<jcastro_> write a charm!
<imbrandon> dude, that mug is da rocks
<tedg> What, I didn't get a T-shirt
<tedg> !
<tenach> jcastro_: That makes me want to write a charm. XD
<med_> charming for donations.
<imbrandon> dude, that mugs rocks
<med_> until the shirts run out
<SpamapS> screenshare did something bad
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try to, then
<balloons> we'll let yo uback SpamapS
<ajmitch> jcastro_: so it has to be a decent charm, not just any old thing? :)
<jcastro_> yes
<jcastro_> a real charm. :)
<Visuex> ok I missed something....what exactly are the charms for
<SpamapS> lol, google is teling me to reinstall the plugin
<SpamapS> Visuex: they deploy network services/apps
<Visuex> is that a Fedora on Ubuntu?
<SpamapS> Visuex: think "apt-get for the cloud"
<JoseeAntonioR> Visuex: juju.ubuntu.com
<med_> that's a cheap hot, not a fedora.
<JoseeAntonioR> it's used to deploy services
<imbrandon> no , jcastro_ has a fedora on
<med_> hat
<Visuex> interesting...how similar to Unity Webapp API?
<balloons> SpamapS, ok, so let's fix my silliness and get this pushed
<med_> good pose
<med_> focus is no longer following voice.
<med_> whoever has control needs to de-select jorge
<ajmitch> jono: quantal-backports is open now
<Visuex> Rabid Rooster?
<med_> welcome back SpamapS
<med_> and son
<jono> is my audio bad?
<med_> your audio was okay
<imbrandon> hi mini SpamapS
<med_> but focus is no longer following voice
<med_> stuck on jcastro_
<ajmitch> jono: a bit muffled, not bad though
<jcastro_> hah
<med_> No Cape!
<jcastro_> did he say wooden cabinet?
<med_> thanks
<imbrandon> gtk3 is all css
<jcastro_> SpamapS, I am tired.
<snwh> skeuomorphic design
<jcastro_> but he had a mind
<Visuex> jcastro I think he meant MAME cabinet
<jcastro_> boo woood
<Visuex> imbrandon: not all :)
<imbrandon> Visuex: the bits he is refering to is :)
 * med_ bids everyone adieu.
<SpamapS> bbiab ... you guys can hit the vivo instance while I put mini-SpamapS to bed
<SpamapS> ec2-54-245-12-146.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com
<Visuex> what do you guys think of Fogger?
<imbrandon> its nice, needs some fleshing out to be as nice as fluid but getting there , has potential
<Visuex> imbrandon: what do you think it needs to be more fluid...new version to be released will use Unity Web API instead of a separate api so that will make it more fluid
<imbrandon> no fluid as in fluid.app the precursor for it
<Visuex> fluid as in the mac app?
<imbrandon> yes
<Visuex> dont want it to be a copy of fluid
<balloons> moving away from the wall
<Visuex> but if it were what would make it more like fluid?
<Visuex> ShirtMagic...cheap shirts...high quality...it's like magic
<imbrandon> Visuex: oh, dont make sense to me, thats like making a photo retouching app and not get compared to photoshop :) you are in that genre and fluid has filled that niche for years
<imbrandon> anyhow i'll get with you later offline about it some if you like
<Visuex> sure sounds good. I am not head dev but I can pass it all along
<jono> mhall119_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/UDS/R/Blueprints
<Visuex> compare to fluid sure but not copy is what I meant
<Visuex> screen black...cheater
<med_> once you guys started working on blueprints, you all seem more alert and focused and involved.
<med_> Or you're just plyaing back footage you recorded earlier....
<ajmitch> mhall119_: are there app development & arb blueprints for me to subscribe to?
<Visuex> they are not responding to anyone med_ so MAYBE
<med_> indeed.
<med_> they have their eyes somewhere other than this channel.
<med_> c'est la vie.
<Visuex> how dare they
<med_> and again, adieu.
<med_> mute jorge
<Visuex> I need to do some work for uGet anyway really
<med_> it's like pee wees playhouse when the postman comes...
<ajmitch> mhall119_: no problem, just wanted to check if they were there but not showing on the uds-r sprint
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: thanks for creating the uoa blueprint
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I've got the ubuntu youth one
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, cool
<jono> this is just the ones my team needs to work on
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, sure
<ajmitch> jcastro_: so if I write a charm, I'll take iron maiden stuff instead of a tshirt :)
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> pyromania
<imbrandon> photography
<imbrandon> our some sugar on me
<imbrandon> pour*
<cyphermox_> hey. this contest should be easy with the amazon search in dash ;)
<mattgriffin> 5150
<akgraner> sammy!
<imbrandon> any kiss?
<Visuex> he fakes pretending not to google search well
<kofola> metal militia
<imbrandon> seek and destroy is the 3rd most played in concert metallica
<imbrandon> blackened
<akgraner> balloons, dholbach dpm jono mhall119_ jcastro_  - you guys are crazy <insert what you think I might be calling you> and you're funny as @#$$, but you're doing awesome things and raising money for some great causes..kick !@# and take names.  I'll catch you all laters.
<balloons> bye akgraner
<balloons> thanks for hanging out
<balloons> :-)
<SergioMeneses> akgraner, :D
<mhall119_> bye akgraner
<jono> akgraner, thanks!
<SergioMeneses> akgraner, good night :D
<snwh> I've been watching this for 13 hours.
<Visuex> correct me if I am wrong but isn't one the shortest named song yet the longest actual song on the album
<Visuex> I dont know most of those
<Visuex> Bohemian?
<imbrandon> dont rtred on me
<SpamapS> back
<imbrandon> dont tred on me
<SpamapS> did you guys like, immediately dos that vivo instance off the net?
<Visuex> so I must be the only one who doesnt like Metallica since they stopped making anything worth a crap
<SpamapS> cause, that would be cool :)
<Visuex> Michael how are you hogging the main vid while not making a sound
<SpamapS> balloons: http://ec2-54-245-12-146.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com:8080/
<mfisch> mhall119_ looks tired
<SpamapS> http://ec2-54-245-12-146.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com:8080/vivo/ .. failed the smoke test ;)
<mfisch> did I miss dholbach's sick beats?
<balloons> :-(
<mhall119_> mfisch: you did, yes
<mfisch> I was out supporting the local craft beer scene
<mfisch> let me summarize: ungh chich ungh chich
<mhall119_> he was showing us his DJ software, it was pretty cool even though I didn't understand any of it
<cyphermox_> woops, what are we talking about now?
<balloons> automated testing @ UDS
<mhall119_> I have no idea
<cyphermox_> ah thanks
<mfisch> mhall119_: aren't you EST?
<cyphermox_> as in autopkgtest?
<mhall119_> EDT, but yes
<dholbach> jono, balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/glib2.0/quantal/files/head:/debian/tests/
<cyphermox_> ah indeed
<balloons> what's pitti writing for the most part
<cyphermox_> yeah
<cyphermox_> dholbach: I got some mostly working ones in network-manager too
<Visuex> mhall119_: how are you owning the main video?
<dholbach> cyphermox_, nice
<mhall119_> Visuex: am I?
<ajmitch> dholbach: so something for automated package testing, rather than integrated like autopilot?
<imbrandon> jcastro_: balloons jono mhall119_ dholbach and everyone else , good luck, i'm calling it a night a think , gnight
<Visuex> mhall119_: no matter who says anything...it never changes to them
<jono> night imbrandon
<mhall119_> g'night imbrandon
<balloons> imbrandon, good night sir
<cyphermox_> dholbach: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~network-manager/network-manager/ubuntu.quantal/files/head:/debian/tests/
<cyphermox_> night imbrandon
<mhall119_> Visuex: do I have a blue border on my square at the bottom?
<Visuex> no. I dont see a blue border on any
<mhall119_> huh, then I have no idea
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119_: already been reported in #u-c-t
<SpamapS> I only see mhall too
<Visuex> mhall119_: debian shirt?
<mhall119_> still?
<Visuex> mhall119_: still you but just black now
<mhall119_> Visuex: http://upsilon.cc/~zack/blog/posts/2012/10/put_some_Debian_salt_in_the_Ubuntu_charity_marathon/ explains my shirt
<dholbach> mfisch, I played some music before, but I might play some later on again :)
<mfisch> I'll stay up for a bit
<mfisch> dholbach: you have any more releases on soundcloud?
<Visuex> mhall119_: very nice
<balloons> sorry lagging hard
<dholbach> mfisch, http://mixcloud.com/dholbach
<balloons> poor laptop :)
<mfisch> dholbach: my kid is getting into D&B, he's 4
<cyphermox> dholbach: jono: there's some fun involved in the test running of these tests, the qa lab can give you surprises sometimes, if tests need special things -- e.g. the network-manager tests, and bluetooth tests gave me a bit of pain
<dholbach> mfisch, NICE
<cyphermox> I really should document what I did to get it to work
<dpm> 6 hours left!
<jono> mfisch, thanks for joining the accoms meeting today
<jono> I responded to the thread
<Visuex> if you have Jenkins do you also have Leroy?
<mfisch> jono: I saw
<mfisch> jono: looks like I'm leading some UDS sessions or at least have to write some BPs, so I hope cielak can take charge
<SpamapS> +1
<TheMuso> If I had any suggestions for next time, is that everyone should use headsets and mics. Typing sound/rubbing against the mic is a little distracting.
<Visuex> mhall119_: I think it is because it is sitting on your lap and whenever you move it detects a lot of sound and makes you on main vid
<Visuex> mhall119_: no longer stuck on your vid
<mfisch> dholbach: my kid really likes "The Potion song" as he says, "Out of the Blue" by SubFocus
<dholbach> mfisch, I need to check that one out
<SpamapS> 15037 tomcat6   20   0 1301m 428m  14m S 99.9 26.0   1:31.14 java
<dholbach> mfisch, the last two mixes I uploaded there are not DnB but more like Breaks/Funk/etc
<SpamapS> balloons: ^^ vivo+solr+m1.small == waaaiiitt
<mfisch> dholbach: did you ever see the video-documentary on the Amen break?
<SpamapS> balloons: http://ec2-54-245-12-146.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com:8080/vivo/
<dholbach> mfisch, yes - it's awesome
<mfisch> agreed
<mfisch> I own every album they referenced
<SpamapS> missing media files
<Visuex> this is probably a weird question but...it is kind of obvious how a developer can contribute to Ubuntu in various ways...what ways are there for designers to do community contributions?
<mfisch> we need designers
<mfisch> Ubuntu Accomps needs one for sure
<mhall119_> Visuex: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/design/ has one way
<mfisch> honestly I think it's a skill many of us are lacking, I know I am
<mhall119_> Visuex: we're going to have a design track at UDS to identify more ways to get community involvement in design as well
<Visuex> very nice...wish I could go to UDS but never close enough :(
<Visuex> I'll check out that link though thanks
<Visuex> mfisch: and dev is a skill I lack :) (well I can do some but not enough to be an actual dev)
<mfisch> Visuex: you can join sessions remotely
<balloons> SpamapS, sorry, I keep migrating around
<Visuex> mfisch: like a vid stream?
<balloons> yep, it's up
<mfisch> Visuex: certainly audio stream + IRC, not sure about video
<JoseeAntonioR> Visuex: audio stream
<mfisch> Visuex: where are you located?
<mfisch> Alabama?
<Visuex> Alabama indeed (stuff I go to is usually Atlanta)
<mfisch> dholbach: listening to "Can't get you out of my head", the Beatles actually covered this first song too
<dholbach> ah nice
<dholbach> I didn't know
<SpamapS> dholbach: ouch, that hurts ;)
<SpamapS> Servers aren't sexy
<dholbach> <3 <3
<SpamapS> but server devs are...
<KevQuirk> First one to give me a "HEY KEV!!" gets a £30 donation...let's see how awake you all are. :D
<Visuex> lol SpamapS  they might could be
<Visuex> servers I mean
<mhall119_> HEY KEV
<mhall119_> !!
<KevQuirk> Looks like you win Mike.....god those guys are slow.
<jono> KevQuirk, http://www.justgiving.com/jonobaconmarathon
<mhall119_> KevQuirk: we're on hour 18
<KevQuirk> I'm on hour 11 in work so I'm not far behind. :(
<SpamapS> balloons: man, I was going to try and fix it.. but ... tomcat.. fail.. I just can't abide java apps ;)
<KevQuirk> ...I suppose I really should be working
<jono> KevQuirk, man
<Visuex> mfisch: link to Ubuntu Accomps?
<jono> I shouted hey kev on the stream multiple times
<jono> ...first!
<balloons> SpamapS, what do you mean?
<JoseeAntonioR> KevQuirk: just donate 5 to each one
<dholbach> :-)
<balloons> I was in and out
<balloons> so I think I missed what was actually wrong
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<balloons> Thanks KevQuirk for your donation.. regardless of where it goes
<mfisch> Visuex: some background on the latest release and how to install is here: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/09/29/ubuntu-accomplishments-0-3-released/
<KevQuirk> I didn't see yours Jono...I tell you what. I don't have any proof of this but since I'm in a good mood i'll donate to you too.
<jono> KevQuirk, you are a good and handsome man
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, I can do something if we reach the 6000 pounds, not sure what
<KevQuirk> ha ha thanks Jono. Both are dubious to be fair.
<SpamapS> next fun website to play with (deployed via charm) http://http://ec2-54-245-44-170.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com/
<mfisch> Visuex: here's a design idea that someone suggested, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/AccomplishmentIdeas/CategoryDesign
<mfisch> Visuex: right now the current screen is a bit cluttered
<roaksoax> you guys are looking good
<SpamapS> not quite up yet
<JoseeAntonioR> KevQuirk: you should donate to Jono so he can get rid of his beard, on air
<KevQuirk> ha ha, I'm donating to both JoseeAntonioR
<mfisch> Visuex: I'm not endorsing the solution in that wiki, just pointing out where maybe you can help
<jcastro_> http://marathon.audataserver.com/
<mfisch> I must admit that when I first read about this marathon I thought you guys were going to run for 24 hours
<Visuex> i see...oh ok I saw this a while back...this is like trophies on PS3?
<Visuex> or Xbox
<mfisch> Visuex: similar, can you join #ubuntu-accomplishments and we can discuss more if you want
<Visuex> lol nerd running?
<Visuex> you know we dont do that
<mfisch> jcastro_ was in the army, I bet he ran alot
<KevQuirk> I was also in the army (British Army) - I still run noe and I like to think of myself as a geek. Geeks can run :)
<ajmitch> mhall119_: I think this is how cults work
<mhall119_> +1
<mhall119_> the cult of bacon
<jcastro_> mfisch, yeah that doesn't mean I've run anywhere in the last 10 years, heh
<snwh> I sort of got bored and quickly mocked up a design for jono's idea for an accomplishments tshirt https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7027392/accomplishments-tshirt.png
<neuro> jono: how were the ribs?
<mfisch> you've accomplished the "stab a purple blooded zombie"!
<Visuex> I'm working at this time usually...though I am not a dev so still useless :)
<neuro> i guess he doesn't want to tell me how the ribs were :)
<mfisch> i want ribs now
<snwh> mfisch i was thinking more paint splash than blood
<c_smith_> I'm still here.
<cyphermox> tsk tsk
<mfisch> snwh: I liked it, just in a cheeky mood
<ajmitch> balloons: we're still watching, don't worry
<TheMuso> Remember timezones. Its 14:34PM here in Sydney.
<cyphermox> nobody said it needs to be in right mind
 * roaksoax is watching and still working... on MAAS
<balloons> nice
<Visuex> I am not in my right mind
<ajmitch> jcastro_: I'd upvote some of your answers, but that'd be gaming the system :)
<roaksoax> yeah
<chilicui1> and where's jono?
<roaksoax> mhall119: ^^
<c_smith_> meh, why did that "Your generosity will be your downfall" comment remind me of a Dying Fetus song, "Your Trechery Will Die WIth"?
<mfisch> he's the manager, so I'm sure jono is taking a nice nap
<neuro> you know why they were horrible?
<neuro> BECAUSE YOU SLATHERED THE RIBS IN YELLOW OOZE
<neuro> next time, don't use yellow ooze, dude
<jvrbanac> lol
<neuro> nope
<neuro> i ate dinner
<neuro> then watched raiders of the lost ark
<neuro> then temple of doom
<neuro> and yes, jono is a philistine for using ooze
<mfisch> ooze?
<c_smith_> Indana Jones fan much?
<mfisch> bbq sauce?
<mfisch> I will note that you didnt watch the awful fridge nuking alien head movie
<neuro> jono: lol
<neuro> c_smith_: and that's a bad thing? :)
<neuro> i have temple of doom on pause right now
<neuro> err
<neuro> last crusade
<neuro> film identification fail
<neuro> was that a ring tone?
<mhall119> mfisch: mustard
<neuro> that was the worst ring tone ever
<neuro> well, except crazy frog
<neuro> jono: what are you using to log?
<neuro> off the shelf foss or custom app?
<jvrbanac> Yellow ooze of death
<neuro> nice
<mfisch> ugh mustard based sauce
<neuro> we can haz source? or is it too rough and ready?
<neuro> hehe
<neuro> it just looked all nice and tably and graphy
<snwh> what is jcastro_ playing?
<neuro> dholbach has given up the power of speech
<neuro> BLINK ONCE FOR YES
<dholbach> neuro, man, I'm tired : )
<mhall119> Don't Blink!
<neuro> dholbach: haha, not long now :)
<elfy> morning people
<neuro> mhall119: dr who reference, noooooo!
<neuro> although it is a reference to the greatest dr who episode ever
<neuro> are you guys just having a team meeting now because there's hardly any of us awake? :)
<elfy> as long as you don't meant the last one
 * jvrbanac cheers
<neuro> suck :)
<neuro> elfy: nah
<neuro> i mean the original Blink
<snwh> it looks like QWOP on a bike
<neuro> which hardly had the doctor in it
<neuro> snwh: i was thinking same
<Visuex> xmoto is the most epizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<jcastro_> sudo apt-get install xmoto
<neuro> much
<mfisch> so you guys are all doing 24 hours?  no shifts?
<neuro> you might get a surge in a cpl hours when UKers and EUers wake up
<Visuex> they should have thought of shifts :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach will give free hugs to those who donate!
<Visuex> lol honor system
<mfisch> I assumed it was shifts
<neuro> it's a UK thing
<mfisch> honour system then
<neuro> the guvment adds extra if you're a taxpayer
<Visuex> true true
<mfisch> does the UK have a Hug Added Tax?
<Visuex> what sucks is donations from the US doesnt count as much
<neuro> move countries :)
<neuro> the UK is awesome
<neuro> much better than murrrrca
<mfisch> I hate clouds though
<ajmitch> but it's such a long way away
<Visuex> nah but I am already here...to much work
<mfisch> I like the sun
<mfisch> sun sun sun glorious sun
<neuro> ajmitch: if you lived here you'd already be home
<neuro> once you become British, you don't care about the sun
<neuro> except to fear it
<ajmitch> neuro: but I'd have to get there to live there
<ajmitch> it'll be bad enough getting to UDS
<neuro> THE DAAAAYYYYYSTAAAAAARRRR!!!!
<novatillasku> After marathon, 24 hours to sleep, guys ;-P
<Visuex> mfisch: good point...I would go insane in UK...I hate winter here and I live in South East US
<mfisch> The yellow face, it burns us, we must stay inside make tea, and guard the precioussssssss
<neuro> do you think we all live in the shire?
<ajmitch> no, that's us
<mfisch> just imagining what people who hate the sun do all day ;)
<neuro> work
<neuro> and play
<neuro> and you know, live lives
<neuro> we just don't all go sunbathing all the time :)
<mfisch> it's going to snow here tomorrow, so the summer has come to an end at last
<mfisch> we don't have fall
<neuro> neither do we
<neuro> we have autumn though
<neuro> ba dum tsh
<elfy> I
<mhall119> mfisch: we don't have not-summuer
<elfy> lol
<mfisch> mhall119: where in the US again?
<cyphermox> to charm what?
<Visuex> we have summer 70% of the time...winter sucks
<mhall119> Florida
<neuro> it was 4 degrees yesterday morning
<elfy> so are all 5 still with it - or just awake
<neuro> winter is coming to scotland
<mfisch> neuro: why can't you speak american like the rest of us! ;)
<neuro> mfisch: you'd be impressed by my american accent
<neuro> i do a clean midwest accent pretty well
<Visuex> neuro: probably not
<mfisch> I am happily 3/16 scottish and perhaps some extra in the "unknown" part of my family tree
<neuro> mfisch: 3/16th scottish != scottish
<Visuex> I do a pretty good irish accent
<mfisch> neuro: 1/4 hungarian is the best I can do
<Visuex> I dont know jack about the slang so I get caught on that stuff
<neuro> i've lost count of the number of americans who respond to my stating my country of origin with "oh hey, i'm part scottish!"
<neuro> i never respond "of course you're part something, every american is part something, unless you're native american"
<mfisch> my ancestors wanted out of the damn wind
<JoseeAntonioR> mfisch: wanna join the hangout?
<neuro> IT'S A TRAP
<novatillasku> David, you can play "Peliculas" or "Veo, Veo"
<Visuex> neuro: I didnt do it at all...so there less to count
<mhall119> It's not a trap, it's 80% safe
<neuro> 80%?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: what about the other 20%?
<neuro> then there's 20% of trappage!
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: details
 * dholbach hugs mfisch
<snwh> dpm is looking more and more spacey
<ajmitch> heh
<neuro> oakland? uh oh :)
<neuro> isn't oakland fully populated by dead heads? :)
<neuro> what's the finish line?
<neuro> 10am UTC?
<dpm> snwh, no comments :)
<Visuex> HEY THAT IS OFFENSIVE!!!
<jvrbanac> :D
<dpm> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> neuro: yep
<Visuex> not to me :)
<neuro> 5hrs 5mins to go!
<neuro> nap break? THAT'S CHEATING
 * dpm hugs balloons
<neuro> nick must stay on longer to compensate
<Visuex> starting to feel sorry for nick..almost enough to switch places...almost...it is fighting with my cheapskateness
<Visuex> what version css?
<neuro> almost :)
<neuro> I GOT A SERVER RIGHT HERE FOR YA!
<neuro> </nooyawk>
<neuro> neuro@ulysses:~$ uptime
<neuro>  04:56:51 up 46 days,  4:12,  4 users,  load average: 43.83, 44.02, 45.81
<Visuex> every time they say michael I look for some reason...I know it isnt to me but still...every freaking time
<neuro> that can't be good
<balloons> :-)
 * balloons plays http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tijW_SrCoxs
<Visuex> depends on session times
 * balloons whistles I walk alone
<balloons> :-p
 * neuro misses what you guys are gabbing about, unemployment sucks
<mfisch> who is the Ubuntu QA person on the right?
<JoseeAntonioR> mfisch: balloons
 * balloons waves
<mfisch> hi
<balloons> me with short hair: https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs
<neuro> waaaaaaaaaaaa
<neuro> i just realised
<neuro> new red dwarf started last night
<elfy> I've been waiting for that neuro - seems I missed it too
<Visuex> neuro...started last week
<neuro> no, no it didn't
<elfy> hi balloons - still with it then
<neuro> first episode was last night
<Visuex> must have been a preair then
<neuro> my magic server that slurps in TV has it waiting for me
<neuro> back in 29m 55s :)
<balloons> hi elfy
<balloons> stil here
<balloons> barely
<balloons> haha
<elfy> :)
<balloons> I ate a sandiwch
<balloons> feeling good again
<elfy> aah you got to keep eating
 * mhall119 needs a sandwich
<mfisch> who is the other "Ubuntu QA" icn
<mfisch> icon
<Visuex> I kind of said that with categories :)
<Visuex> I agree with the webkit select boxes issue...I deal with that every day in web design...it can be controlled through javascript but is not really worth the overhead of javascript
<SpamapS> ok
<SpamapS> juju deployed kusabax
<SpamapS> http://ec2-54-245-44-170.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com/
<SpamapS> does anybody think this thing should be in the charm store?
<elfy> balloons: you need one of these http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18490459
<dpm> jcastro_, or someone else: do you want to tag team on an AU question? Otherwise I can ask it myself and answer FAQ-style. The question is "How do I create a new Ubuntu Translations team?"
<jcastro_> sure
<jcastro_> let's do it
<dpm> rock on
<balloons> SpamapS, what is it?
<jcastro_> want me to ask?
<dpm> yeah
<SpamapS> balloons: on the left, /marathon
<SpamapS> balloons: its the software behind 4chan
<balloons> got it
<jcastro_> dpm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/196602/how-do-i-create-a-translations-team
<jcastro_> hey, the tag is really localization right?
<jcastro_> do I need to make a tag symlink?
<dpm> jcastro_, I think we've got 'internationalization' linked to 'locale'
<dpm> or was it 'localization'?
<jcastro_> ah right
<jcastro_> ok so link it to internationalization then
<Visuex> the best baby calmer is coconut rum
<Visuex> web stuff? I heard that and wasnt paying attention to the other stuff
<Visuex> lol
<SpamapS> <ahem> .. watch out for berzerk thinkies
<ajmitch> very technical description
<JoseeAntonioR> I think there should be an accomplishment for having a baby
<JoseeAntonioR> s/sbaby/kid/children
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<SpamapS> watch my job disappear
<SpamapS> want some more company?
<mfisch> JoseeAntonioR: once you have a kid the other accomps could all lock themselves
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Visuex> lol he didnt look...saw the reflective from the monitor
<mfisch> good night all
<Visuex> night mfisch
<snwh> good night
<Visuex> is this clint?
<JoseeAntonioR> Visuex: he is
<Visuex> ok holy crap Clint...you look a lot like the original singer of Drowning Pool
<SpamapS> Drowning Pool? No, I am the guy from Walking Dead
<SpamapS> http://ec2-54-245-35-147.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com/
<Visuex> you kind of do... http://designermagazine.tripod.com/DrowningPoolPIC3.jpg (2nd from left) and http://ripleyhs.jack.k12.wv.us/studentweb/spring09/jeffrey/Jeffrey%27sPersonalPage/images/drowning_pool.jpg (3rd from left)
<snwh> jcastro_ I use samba, mainly for ease of my windows cohorts
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: so how many have went to sleep?
<Visuex> bkerensa: none
<Visuex> jono is taking a showre
<Visuex> or maybe a shower
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: just jono, for a 'shower', clint's the first one, and the other one is a ghost of nick
<jcastro_> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/518329/e5b0022e7c0c8700/
<bkerensa> jcastro_: sponsored by Canonical
<bkerensa> SPI for Debian
 * neuro makes woo noises - the new Red Dwarf was actually pretty good
<Visuex> which sql platform is your prefered?
<mhall119> did we run out of time?
<mhall119> or did mine just freeze
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: it freeze
<Visuex> mhall119: must be just you....I still see everyone
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I think you dropped
<dpm> jcastro_, posted the answer
<dpm> (re: the askubuntu question)
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/a/196608/235
<bkerensa> mhall119: why not use Gdocs integrated Hangout functionality?
<jvrbanac> Quick question if someone has a few braincells they want to use ;) . Is there an easy way to push out to a PPA to multiple distro versions from a single branch or do I need to create a separate branch for each?
<bkerensa> wat
<JoseeAntonioR> jvrbanac: backports?
<balloons> bkerensa,
<balloons> woot
<snwh> jvrbanac wouldnt the creation package recipe for a branch do that for you?
<bkerensa> mhall119: for fun
<balloons> I didn't realize you were here
<bkerensa> :)
<jvrbanac> JoseeAntonioR, I was wondering about pushing out to precise and quantal off of the same codebase.
<JoseeAntonioR> weren't backports used for that?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: yep
<bkerensa> jcastro_: I have worn my viking beard head for the whole time
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> even when I went to sleep
<jvrbanac> woops! the feed is gone
<jcastro_> we're restarting it
<balloons> yep
<balloons> quite possibly, potentially
<balloons> the last hangout in a string of 24 hour hangouts
 * SpamapS welcomes the moment of quiet to finish this poker server charm
<SpamapS> balloons: a string of strung out hangouts
<balloons> pretty much
<balloons> I am SPENT
<balloons> well beyond it
<jcastro_> COME ON NICK
<jcastro_> YOU CAN DO IT
<ajmitch> 24 hours awake, sounds like a trip to europe for me
<jcastro_> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> go grab some coffee, tea, or whatever, and relax, we've stil got around 8 mins
<dpm> ajmitch, actually, from where you come from that's a trip to almost anywhere ;)
<ajmitch> really not looking forward to that part of it :)
<ajmitch> dpm: last UDS was really close, only 12 hours away :)
<dholbach> page is updated
 * ajmitch waits for the final session to begin
<SpamapS> alright, getting somewhere.. just found a bug in the mysql charm :)
<SpamapS> =-o
<ajmitch> jcastro_: lan sync with u1 would make it a lot easier to share music around devices at home :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> will sleep for a couple hours in a bit, though, have a chemistry exam tomorrow
<ajmitch> and the stream stops
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<jvrbanac> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, back!
<Guest52946> Hullo
<ajmitch> heh, thanks :)
 * ajmitch sees 5 of the horsemen still awake
<vibhav> Yep :)
<vibhav> How much coffee did they drink?
<mhall119> not enough
<IdleOne> anybody ask freenode staff to wallop this incredible effort to raise money for charity?
<vibhav> Why dont you do a dance to the free software song?
<vibhav> s/you/the team/
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: I can do that
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: :)
<IdleOne> Should help raise a few extra coins
<ajmitch> can the stream go to jcastro_, we just see mhall119 right now :)
<ajmitch> we need to see these amazing worms
<ajmitch> much better
<vibhav> Wont the ink in the junk mail somewhat harm the worms?
<dholbach> vibhav, animals nowadays are probably used to worse :)
<vibhav> probably :)
<sebsebseb> this is interesting
<sebsebseb> kind of
<Annnonnn2> How are you people still alive?
<dholbach> doing well :)
<snwh> what is really interesting is that there's a place that you can buy 20 pounds of worms
<vibhav> coffee, loads of it
<balloons> lol
<IdleOne> lol, name the worms
<vibhav> lol
<IdleOne> jcastro_: How long will it take for that bag to be turned into compost?
<dholbach> vibhav, for me it was green tea and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Club-Mate :)
<jcastro_> http://www.theworminn.com/
<jcastro_> about 6 months for the first batch
<IdleOne> not the bag, but the contents
<IdleOne> cool
<vibhav> dholbach: I should start drinking that, I need that for my exams
<snwh> the worms are quite interesting.
<Daviey> Morning chaps!
<balloons> morning Daviey
<vibhav> s/quite/most/
<IdleOne> Morning
<vibhav> Morning
<vibhav> Wont the UI for meego be closed source or something?
<jvrbanac> I loved the n800 and n900
 * ajmitch has one of the openmoko neo 1973 devices around here somewhere
<balloons> great stuff!
<balloons> http://code.google.com/p/flowblade/
<jderose> flowblade is pretty cool, i think it's workflow (in concept, i haven't gotten around to playing with it)
<jderose> MLT
<jcastro_> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/i-am-calling-you-from-windows-a-tech-support-scammer-dials-ars-technica/
<balloons> I dropped :-(
 * ajmitch has had a couple of those phone calls
<sebsebseb> had a phone call like that once
<sebsebseb> a few months or so ago
<sebsebseb> your computer is infected, did you know that you shoud.... kind of thing
<snwh> jcastro_ The Newsroom is great
<vibhav> Yep, I remember those calls. There was some guy on #u-offtopic who made a QEMU VM so that he could monitor them do stuff. He said he would then hand the logs to the authorities.
<sebsebseb> and I was like I am technical you can't trick me and such, hanged up soon after :d
 * IdleOne is all ears
 * vibhav lols
<IdleOne> You can't have too much caffeine
<snwh> what's this 'too much'?
<vibhav> What do you people recommend for staying awake?
<ajmitch> snwh: heart palpitations
<IdleOne> I don't know, jono said something about caffeine addiction
<IdleOne> that is just ridiculous
<snwh> I drink a lot of coffee
<snwh> and potent coffee
<snwh> I dont think I'm addicted
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne: the request has been passed
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: Now we just need the nice staff to help out and poke the network :)
<jvrbanac> snwh, admitting the problem is the first step ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I think they're waiting for it
<JoseeAntonioR> a staffer has already passed the requesr
<snwh> I think it's just an obsession
<vibhav> I should have known that earlier, I slept yesterday while studying late night :(
<jvrbanac> +1 to unsweet tea
<snwh> I love the term 5 hour energy, who determined that 5 hours is the appropriate amount of time needed
<mhall119> jvrbanac: See, I knew I liked you
<mhall119> :)
<jvrbanac> mhall119, hahaha! so many people here in Texas drink sweet tea that you could pour on pancakes :)
<IdleOne> £ 4439.7
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, wallop!
<balloons> this is some interesting stuff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A
<IdleOne> thank you christel :)
<vibhav> afaik, hypersecretion by the thyroid gland results in exophthalmic goitre
<christel> IdleOne: np, i fear i'm not entirely awake yet -- but i am most excited at the prospect of a shaved popey
<vibhav> heh
<IdleOne> haha
<mhall119> http://thegreatgeekmanual.com/blog/this-day-in-geek-history-october-4?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GreatGeekManual+%28Great+Geek+Manual%29
<ajmitch> jcastro_: happy to help out
<JoseeAntonioR> if not a popey, maybe a jono
<mhall119> http://literallyunbelievable.org/
<vibhav> There was even an iran news site that copied the onion's news article
<jvrbanac> Developers might enjoy this: http://thedailywtf.com/
<vibhav> yay for sirens!
<philballew> 1000!
<philballew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ntPxdWAWq8
<vibhav> unrelated, but funny: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TH-hubW2Hdw/UG4DIB2TNrI/AAAAAAAAC9w/-z5v-DMaYm0/s500/tumblr_marqxt0un41raykwto1_500.gif
<mhall119> vibhav: lol
<philballew> jcastro_, whens your live shaving demo?
<philballew> haha!
<christel> gosh, you were intending to shave your sleeping wif?
<jcastro_> http://imgur.com/HA3UN
<snwh> I keep hearing the notifications in the stream and thinking it's my computer..
<christel> wife*
<philballew> can that be cash or check mhall119 ?
<IdleOne> OMG ban him
<jcastro_> http://i.imgur.com/PvAKw.gif
<vibhav> My parents are somewhat paranoid about using credit cards on the internet
<philballew> lots of people are
<jvrbanac> Am I the only one who lost the stream?
 * vibhav still could not convince them to donate money :(
<ajmitch> no
<snwh> i lost it as well
 * philballew awaits return 
<balloons> :-(
 * vibhav lost the stream
<jcastro_> working to fix it
<balloons> mhall119, failed us
<balloons> :-)
<dholbach> jcastro_, reminds me of http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/000/130/disaster-girl.jpg
<jcastro_> !
<vibhav> :(
<philballew> makes sense
<helder_raptor> suggest me a good start level python app for reading code
<jvrbanac> It's back!
<Annnonnn2> Yay!
<boOo_> :P
<jcastro_> welcome dneary!
<vibhav> Google should feature this hangout on http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/onair.html
<dneary> hi jcastro_
<dneary> jcastro_, Curious to see what you guys call "work" ;-)
<dholbach> hey dneary
<dholbach> dneary, go easy on us - we spent HOURS awake already :)
<balloons> this is the last 3 hours
<vibhav> JoseeAntonioR: Do you know that you are on an article on softpedia?
 * dholbach hugs christel
<dneary> dholbach, So who's going to get the task of doing the 20 minute highlights video?
<dholbach> dneary, I'm sure you'd do a great job sifting through 24h of video :-)
<vibhav> lost :(
<helder_raptor> suggest me a good start level python app for reading code
<philballew> just lost
<philballew> helder_raptor, try #ubuntu
<dholbach> lost? video gone?
<dax> who was the person who just signed off before mhall119?
<dholbach> is the video gone?
<dax> nope, it's back up
<dax> ta
<vibhav> da
 * neuro would have donated more than UKP 22 but i will be spending UKP 150 on new tyres later today sooooo ....
<nanobolic> What are the times now that you guys are in?
<balloons> neuro yikes
<balloons> nanobolic, timezones
<balloons> ?
<balloons> we're 21 hours down, 3 to go
<neuro> ~ 75 UKP for conti eco contact 3
<neuro> x2
<neuro> GUTEN MORGEN!
<helder_raptor> philballew: thanks
<ajmitch> now he needs to join this channel
<neuro> ok, that was freaky
<neuro> i was about to say "they should try and get sabfdl on later"
<sabdfl> hello guys
<ajmitch> hi sabdfl
<IdleOne> Morning sabdfl
<neuro> sabdfl: are you in my mind? DO YOU KNOW WHAT I AM THINKING!?
<neuro> (oh and good morning :)
<sheik> daniel smoking a spliff? berlin stylez :-)
<sabdfl> neuro, yes, and i'm adjusting your shopping lens as we speak
<neuro> gaaarrrr!!!
<neuro> oh wait, i'm using OS X
<neuro> I AM IMMUNE!
<sabdfl> so you think
<neuro> wait, what's happening to my desktop ...
<neuro> HOW ARE YOU DOING THIS?
<dax> it's being unified
<vibhav> sabdfl: o/
<neuro> THE POWER OF JOBS COMPELS ME, THE POWER OF JOBS COMPELS ME!
<vibhav> Apple doesnt have root
<neuro> hornet-wifi:~ root# uname -a
<neuro> Darwin hornet-wifi.zensoft.net 12.2.0 Darwin Kernel Version 12.2.0: Sat Aug 25 00:48:52 PDT 2012; root:xnu-2050.18.24~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<dax> lower your firewall and surrender your hard disk. we will add your tiny scrollbars and dock thing to our own. resistance is futile
<neuro> i do
<neuro> dax: haha :)
<neuro> you will pry my macbook pro from my cold dead fingers
<neuro> sabdfl: btw, i hope you're paying these guys overtime for this epicness
<IdleOne> Erm, we have root.
<sabdfl> just contributing to their causes
<neuro> lol
<dax> IdleOne: I always knew you were secretly sabdfl
<IdleOne> dax: hush. I am incognito
<dpm> if you've got questions to ask Martin about QA, now it's your chance!
 * vibhav thinks of some
<dpm> just prepend them with QUESTION so that we can easily spot them
<neuro> gah, i can get conti tyres cheaper from blackcircles, but i can't book a fitting until tuesday
<neuro> this is the internet, i want stuff to happen now!
<neuro> dpm: I have a feeling asking martin about where to get cheap continental tyres in my neighbourhood will be an unanswered question ... :)
<IdleOne> jcastro_: Maybe we can convince sabdfls-got-root to shave his head live
<dpm> neuro, well, if those tyres are testable, you might want to try your chances
<jcastro_> heh
<neuro> hehe
<neuro> IdleOne: like it
<neuro> jono's beard is still intact though
<snwh> or to the jono-bacon-beard-shave fund
<neuro> i feel duped in some way
<IdleOne> I'll find my CC if he does and donate
<neuro> i thought it was UKP 3K in total, not just for jono
<neuro> IdleOne: why wait? donate early, donate often!
<dax> someone needs to bite the bullet and donate 1750 to save us all from the menace
 * neuro *could* donate UKP 1750, but that would damage my funemployment fund rather badly
<neuro> plus, you know, tyres
<vibhav> QUESTION: How can one get/suggest upstreams to use the testing architecture(s)? Is there any wiki on that?
<christel> neuro: just buy really cheap tyres!
<neuro> christel: that's how i end up going skidding off the road!
<neuro> true story
<neuro> i bought my car and it had contis at the back and yokos at the front
<vibhav> Ubuntu Tyre Lens is what you need
<neuro> decided to just bite the bullet and get eco contacts to a) match the back and b) have half decent tyres for once
<vibhav> s/Ubuntu/Unity/
<neuro> vibhav: not running desktop ubuntu anywhere precludes me from such fun :)
<ajmitch> +1 for autopilot, from what I've seen it's nice to use :)
<neuro> not that i have anything against desktop, i just wuv OS X way too much
<dax> spotlight doesn't search Amazon? clearly, OS X is inferior *nod*
<neuro> dax: ah ha ha ha ha haaaa...
<neuro> I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE
<dholbach> sheik, no, not really :)
<neuro> haha, amazon DO sell continental eco contact tyres ... albeit they are bicycle tyres :)
<neuro> 42-622 != 165/65R15T
<christel> neuro: hehe
<gema> we have already a job with utah and autopilot!
<neuro> oh and i see amazon.co.uk is back to the new-shiny-dot-com look
<gema> we will be capitalising on that next cycle :)
 * balloons waves @ gema
<balloons> QA party this morning
 * gema waves back!
<neuro> Today's Recommendations For You: Call of Duty: Black Ops II (Xbox 360)
<neuro> NOOOOOOOOO
<gema> balloons: good to keep you up :D
<balloons> yes autpilot and utah are already running
<dax> i think that's Amazon telling you you have bad taste :(
<balloons> it's what's behind those tests in utah
<balloons> err jenkins
<neuro> dax: could be
<vibhav> The new System Testing UI is shiny!
<neuro> dax: or it's telling me to stop driving and start biking
<neuro> dax: or i'm being unreasonable to expect amazon to stock tyres for a fiat
<neuro> mhall119_3g: 3G!
<mhall119_3g> yeah
<mhall119_3g> home line has gone out again
<neuro> ack
<neuro> at least you have backup
<mhall119_3g> yup
<neuro> is it my-fi goodness or just a usb dongle?
<IdleOne> I am out if cigarettes
<neuro> IdleOne: NOOOOOOOO
<IdleOne> you said it
<dax> IdleOne: you still didn't quit? :(
<neuro> IdleOne: i have 6 left
<IdleOne> dax: I'll quit when I'm dead
<mhall119_3g> neuro: mi-fi
<bobweaver> Well that was cool !
<neuro> i'm thinking about buying a huawei E586 today
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 4594.7
<neuro> sabdfls-got-root: good to see you on the hangout
<christel> neuro: donate some tyres!
<neuro> HOW CAN I DONATE T... HOW WOULD THAT EVEN WORK!?
<jderose> mhall119_3g: i have something pretty cool to show, if you want me to hop into the hangout for a bit :)
<christel> neuro: i.. i dunno
<christel> but if it can be done you're totally the man to do it!
<balloons> jderose, what have you got?
<balloons> )
<vibhav> ah
<neuro> hmmm apparently kwik fit will let me take my old tyres away with me
<popey> Looks like I get to keep my hair!
<neuro> i COULD donate them ...
<neuro> not sure what any of the charities would do with them
<neuro> other than fling them back in my face
<jderose> balloons: UI for the novacut secure device peering... takes a lot of inspiration from how the same in done in firefox
<neuro> popey: looks like you do
<popey> jono sounds fine here
<gema> jono we are going to be doing live utah training during UDS, helping people get up to speed :D
<gema> dholbach: ^
<neuro> popey: looks like barring a last minute push, jono gets to keep his landing strip too
<vibhav> heh
<dholbach> gema, awesome - pitti, balloons, you and I should probably have a chat on Monday :)
<balloons> gema will be out, me too :-(
<neuro> i'm pretty sure the last time jono shaved off his beard, he did it for less than 1200 quid
<gema> dholbach: I am going to be off next week for the move, but you can grab nuclearbob :D
<balloons> but gema dholbach and I will be running an automated testing evening as well
<dholbach> gema, will do
<jono> gema, awesome
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 4614.7
<vibhav> :O
<neuro> .07 or .70?
<dholbach> whatever :)
<neuro> THE NUMBERS ARE MISLEADING
<neuro> dholbach: let me sing you the song of my people: %02d
<dholbach> neuro, do you think that after 21+ hours I really care? :)
<neuro> hehe
<IdleOne> neuro: is this it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQMbXvn2RNI?
<IdleOne> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQMbXvn2RNI
<neuro> no
<ajmitch> indicator-jenkins, tell it which jobs you want it to watch? :)
<vibhav> QUESTION: Is there any wiki on the new testing architecture?
<neuro> LEEEEEEEEEROYYYYYYY ...
<toabctl_> dholbach, still alive!?
<neuro> (sorry, every time someone mentions jenkins, that pops into my head)
<dholbach> toabctl_, of course
<balloons> vibhav, you mean UTAH?
<neuro> IdleOne: wait, are you calling me a COW?!
<IdleOne> neuro: No.
<neuro> dholbach: you drove them away with your consciousness!
<dholbach> wha-what?
<neuro> 08:26 ! toabctl_ ~toabctl@brln-d9ba6318.pool.mediaWays.net has quit Quit: Ex-Chat
<neuro> they pinged you then left after you responded :)
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> he'll be back
<vibhav> balloons: yep
<neuro> sorry for confusing you
<neuro> actually, no, i'm not
<neuro> it's funny
<neuro> hehe
<neuro> THE SLEEPER MUST AWAKEN
<balloons> vibhav, https://launchpad.net/utah
<jvrbanac> Well, it's been fun guys! I have to wake up in a few hours for work. Good luck on the last two hours! Catch y'all later!
<vibhav> balloons: thanks!
<neuro> BUT
 * vibhav claps
<balloons> bye jvrbanac
<vibhav> Well done sirs
<neuro> round
<neuro> ROUND
<neuro> ROOOUUUUNNNND
<vibhav> ...
<neuro> GROUND!
<neuro> i wonder if it will be friends with me
<vibhav> Considering you people did it in 24 hours, it is still a great achievement
<IdleOne> £400 for a perfect life sounds like a good deal
<neuro> I HAVE INTERNET ROUBLES
<vibhav> dholbach: Is it cold there in berlin?
<dax> It's actually more like 580 bitcoins :P
<popey> is mhall119 asleep?
<popey> has he put a picture of himself in front of the camera?
<ajmitch> popey: I saw him move!
<neuro> popey: HE MOVED!
<popey> raise a hand mhall119
<vibhav> popey: There he moves
<dholbach> vibhav, no, I still have a bit of a cold
<popey> phew
<vibhav> dholbach: ah
<popey> \o/
<neuro> this is degenerating into puppet theatre
<vibhav> Guitars!
<neuro> MOVE! DANCE TO OUR TUNE, YOU SCUM!
<vibhav> Sing the free software song!
<neuro> NOOOOO
<neuro> dholbach: just pushed you ahead, you're welcome :)
<dholbach> neuro, BIG BIG HUGS! :-D
<neuro> £889 BABY!
<christel> hey wait, why is his hugs BIG?
<neuro> because i put him ahead of jorge :)
<balloons> I'm 100 quid down from mhall119 now :-(
<dholbach> ahead of jcastro_!
<dholbach> yes yes yes
<dholbach> :-)
<neuro> for someone to win, someone has to lose
<dholbach> thanks a bunch neuro
<neuro> that sounded like the opening bar of Ghost Busters there
<mhall119_3g> neuro: I think we can safely say that all of our charities have wone, thanks to our community's generosity
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/a/196608/235
<popey> neuro, gmail notification on android i think
<neuro> mhall119_3g: absolutely
<neuro> popey: ah
<mhall119_3g> and we've all lost by going in for this crazy idea
<neuro> i think i have that switched off
<ajmitch> http://askubuntu.com/q/154129/129 <-- just 1 short of a shiny badge
 * neuro mutes you guys to call up about tyres
<vibhav> heh
<neuro> jono make a noise to switch focus
<vibhav> Somebody slept?
<neuro> lol, class
<mikhas> so only 5 remaining horsemen?
<vibhav> Imagining the state of your eyes makes me shudder
<IdleOne> hahahahaha
<vibhav> heh
<IdleOne> jono: Music/Band anything new?
<IdleOne> haha
<neuro> UKP 143.74
<neuro> for two tyres
<neuro> bleh
<IdleOne> dpm: you mean jono right?
<gema> this conversation about ultrasounds between blokes... priceless x)
<snwh> jono, child's name?
<vibhav> On a side note, some of my friends listen to severed fifth :)
<neuro> IF YOU DON'T GO TO SLEEP, YOU WILL BE SENT TOOOOOO .... HEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<christel> not crispin?
<IdleOne> Call him Jack Daniel Bacon
<vibhav> ^
<mikhas> did dholbach already perform his DJ set?
<dax> I like "Moses", it'd be ironic
<snwh> I was hoping for Kevin :P
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> crispin
<snwh> I joke Jack is nice
<neuro> jono: so wait, who was jack from jack plays ball?
<dholbach> mikhas, yes, a little bit around 1.30 utc
<neuro> aaaaah
<neuro> i remember that now
<neuro> lol
<dholbach> mikhas, but maybe there'll be some more time later on
<neuro> I'M TAKIN' IT BACK!
<neuro> that is true, sir
<neuro> oh god
<neuro> don't talk about smoothwall :)
<mikhas> dholbach, :-)
<neuro> yeah, it was awesome
<neuro> but now not very open sourcey
<neuro> shame really
<neuro> oh totally
<neuro> IT'S LINUX!!!
<neuro> ipchains ... the horror
<IdleOne> nice
<vibhav> jono: Will you encourage Jack into the Ubuntu Community? What if he is not interested?
<neuro> just over 300 quid to catch jono!
<neuro> GO ANONYMOSU!
<IdleOne> he will beat the child until he "GETS INTO IT"
<dax> vibhav: if you think about it, he'll be a jono derivative, so he clearly should use Mint
<neuro> s/SU/US/
<neuro> IdleOne: lol
<neuro> dax: LOL
<neuro> love it
<vibhav> lawl
<novatillasku> I guess all animated for another marathon soon ;-P
<neuro> GRAPH!
<neuro> LOL!
<neuro> I GOT YOUR GRAPH RIGHT HERE!
<neuro> Fred's back!
<neuro> chocolate starfish!
<neuro> wait until you get to 2 hrs to go
<IdleOne> 18 hour mark is where it hits you
<neuro> or 1 hr to go
<neuro> you'll get an adrenaline rush
<neuro> then once you've all finished, you'll all crash, hard
<IdleOne> when you get to hour 37-38 things start to get really fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnyyyyy
<dax> break the world record for sleep deprivation on air \o/
 * neuro has done 24 hour rushes before
<dax> IdleOne: indeed
<IdleOne> plenty of times, never live on air though
<vibhav> after some 48 hours, the team will start using mint
<neuro> after 72 hours, RHEL
<gema> we are awake already
<popey> we are awake :D
<neuro> in "England"?
<neuro> grrr
<gema> it's8:49 in the uk
<neuro> MAKE POPEY DO STUFF
<neuro> i told you guys, once EU and UK woke up, stuff would start happening again
<gema> I think I am going to contribute to water again, this time not anonymous X)
<neuro> maybe you should try and push past 24h and stay awake until like 10am pacific ...
<RobinJ> neuro: EU just woke up here
<neuro> RobinJ: heeeeyyyy
<neuro> EU IS AWAKE!
<balloons> go water :-)
<RobinJ> the stream is borking
<balloons> I have fallen to last
<neuro> you guys should update the timetable to show 9-11am UTC
<RobinJ> either the stream or someone's microphone and camera
<dholbach> jcastro_, this is something I can totally recommend: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9spbWxsyfQ - not metal but kicks ass as well
<neuro> actually the hangout is a bit borked
<neuro> it's not focus switching
<neuro> and it looks jerky because jono's video is jerky
<IdleOne> dholbach: nice link.
<dholbach> jcastro_, and see which label it is on (top right of the video)
<vibhav> hmm, nice one
<neuro> i keep hearing bing noises which sound like classic mac error noises, but higher pitched :)
<RobinJ> how much time's left?
<czajkowski> morning folks
<dholbach> jcastro_, play it loud
<balloons> hey czajkowski :-)
<dholbach> jcastro_, keep playing it until 30s
<czajkowski> How are we all doing
<dholbach> jcastro_, it's awesome
<neuro> sounds a bit dubsteppy
<czajkowski> oh dholbach is educating them on music
<czajkowski> nice :)
<czajkowski> good wake up time :p
<neuro> WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB
<RobinJ> someone turned of his camera?
<neuro> WUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUB
<vibhav> our school printers play dubstep
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> those are some old printers
<RobinJ> vibhav: my dial-up connection does too
<neuro> this hangout is about to BUST A MOVE
<ajmitch> dholbach: of course we love it, but we want metal as well :)
<vibhav> IdleOne: Yep, Our school has some old printers
<IdleOne> dholbach: I have to, my kid listens to this type of crap and I have to try and seem cool.
<IdleOne> :P
 * neuro notices jono is livin' the metal lifestyle, with a mantelpiece and silver framed photos and everything :D
<dax> neuro: haha
<neuro> EVERY DAY IS GERMAN SAUSAGE DAY!
<balloons> SO many holidays :-)
<IdleOne> dholbach: I like STIGMA so far
<neuro> ok kids, i need to go skedaddle and get tyres fitted ... hopefully will be back well before 11am to see the end!
<neuro> remember guys, stay awake, and DON'T BLINK!!!!!!!!
<IdleOne> neuro: bring back some smokes
<neuro> IdleOne: will do matey :)
<neuro> *gone*
<popey> jono has lost it
<dholbach> IdleOne, hum, I only have 'Sigma' :)
<IdleOne> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ETX3DQiD2I&feature=relmfu
<vibhav> "didrocks for sale!" "DIDROCKS FOR SALE!'
<popey> i would buy a "pitti the fo'" t-shirt
<popey> I KNOW WHO YOU ARE!
<dholbach> IdleOne, nice
<dax> interesting though jono's face is, it would be nice if the video switching thing worked again :P
<ajmitch> it has been such cheap entertainment ;)
 * IdleOne raises hand
<vibhav> mhall119_3g: That is a nice hat. I like that hat
<IdleOne> I'm just glad you all kept your clothes on
<mhall119> IdleOne: we still have 2 hours left ;)
<IdleOne> don't poke your boss after 22 hours of no sleep
<vibhav> jcastro_: Can you image a world without lawyers? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u9JAt6gFqM
 * bkerensa yawns
<balloons> ca plane pour moi
<swoody> 3am here... I have about the same cognitive abilites as you guys :P
<RobinJ> 10AM
<vibhav> 1:32 PM
<dholbach> o/
<RobinJ> what? :/
<swoody> \o
<snwh> \o
<vibhav> \o
<RobinJ> don't timezones only differ full hours, and not half hours?
<dholbach> you are all heroes
<IdleOne> RobinJ: nope
<bobweaver>  o/
<czajkowski> bonus for being in ireland :)  I get fry up cooked for me by my dad good way to start the day!
<RobinJ> lol ok
 * seb128 slept but thought about you guys while sleeping :p
 * ajmitch hasn't been quite that brave to stay up all night
<snwh> entertainment value
<IdleOne> I haven't been up the whole time but I will be here till you guys decide to stop or drop in support
<seb128> is that supposed to convince me to donate? :p
<seb128> lol
<dax> ahahahaha
<vibhav> heh
<dax> freezes mean shopping lenses, right?
<seb128> huumm
<seb128> tempting
<swoody> haha
<dholbach> just 126 pounds until 5000
<seb128> jcastro_, if you get ted to write NEWS files I will donate to your cause
 * vibhav just forgot what he 
<jcastro_> seb128, let's not get crazy
 * vibhav just forgot what he raised his hand up for
<swoody> vibhav: they were taking volunteers... you don't want to know what for...
<vibhav> swoody: for?
 * vibhav wants to know
<mhall119> vibhav: you raised your hand to stay up for the next 24 hours
<swoody> lol
<vibhav> ah yes
<vibhav> I need to study, I probably will try
 * vibhav wonders if he can do that
<swoody> vibhav: we have the faith in you
<vibhav> *chirp*
<swoody> gonna do a live feed? :P
<vibhav> ssh, I am listening to didrocks
<gema> didrocks: we are thinking on adding utah creation test cases script to quickly, do you think that'd be feasible?
<Guest33995> jono: will you ever make other "How to create ubuntu app" videos? The first one was great
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly/Reboot
<thumper> how long to go?
<mhall119> 1.75 hours
<balloons> I can see the finish :-)
 * vibhav yawns
<thumper> Due to necessary cut backs, the light at the end of the tunnel has been switched off.
<aquarius> aha, you slackers are still around, huh? good work, community team
<dholbach> thumper, I didn't vote you!
<vibhav> And this is how mirror neurons work
<aquarius> woo didrocks on the telly!
<balloons> thumper, :-(
<balloons> did you steal the sun again?
<thumper> balloons: no, it has gone now
<thumper> I think dholbach has it
<jono> Guest33995, I plan on making more :-)
<DualBrain> I'm impressed you guys have pulled this off
<mhall119> hey Brian
<balloons> I did see dholbach with it earlier
<DualBrain> hey man
<balloons> I accept your answer :-)
<mhall119> I'm so tired
<DualBrain> I believe it
<DualBrain> welcome to my life :)
<Guest33995> jono: thank you :)
<vibhav> mhall119: I can feel that
<dholbach> when it's over it will be 12:00 over here
<dholbach> I'll try to stay awake until 20:00 at the very least
<dholbach> and then go to bed
<aquarius> who's that bloke in the middle at the bottom? He looks like jono, but fifty years old ;-)
<dholbach> I have a bunch of stuff to take care of anyway
<dholbach> aquarius, very funny! :)
<gema> dholbach: trying to avoid jetlag? :D
<balloons> yep, this is part of UDS training!
<vibhav> hehe
<gema> :)
<bkerensa> :s
<aquarius> wow. See, that's heroism, that. dholbach will do a 24 hour marathon, then *do a day's work*, *then* go to bed. Impressed.
<bkerensa> dholbach: you are a champ
<jono> aquarius, lol
<mhall119> he's crazy
<gema> he's german :D
<vibhav> He should change his name to dh_olbach
<balloons> he intends to do it
<mhall119> that's what I said
<balloons> we'll see :-)
 * gema has a bf that is also german :D
<vibhav> He is not a human
<vibhav> (geddit?)
<balloons> jcastro_is the only known humanoid on the team
<balloons> gedit, yes
<aquarius> yaay dholbach!
<swoody> dholbach: wewt :D
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
<aquarius> I would say that the desktop team should stay up for 24 hours straight to earn their thing, but... they do. Every release day :)
<vibhav> balloons: Actually, jcastro_ is too a bot: http://unbrokenspectrum.wordpress.com/2012/09/25/why-i-think-jorge-castro-is-actually-a-bot/
<dholbach> :-D
 * dholbach hugs seb128
<gema> \o/
<balloons> ty everyone :-)
 * balloons hugs *
<vibhav> balloons: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1900/is-jorge-castro-a-robot
<balloons> vibhav, yes. trust me. it's no secret on the team :)
<vibhav> lol
<gema> balloons: we have a script that starts an empty test case/test suite for utah
<sagaci> 90 min to go
<vibhav> Nostalgia: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2004/07/msg01659.html :)
<vibhav> http://web.archive.org/web/20040731032313/http://www.no-name-yet.com/
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 5045.7
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 5045.7
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 5045.7
<DualBrain> YEAH BOOOOOOY!
<vibhav> Amazing
<DualBrain> That last donation had a request
<DualBrain> yes :)
<DualBrain> no, it was brilliatn
<DualBrain> *brilliant
<DualBrain> he's very adorable
 * ajmitch looks for mhall119 on facebook
<DualBrain> no, you had to share it
<DualBrain> deal
<DualBrain> I don't love you that much
<vibhav> heh
<RobinJ> ajmitch: not hard to find; http://www.facebook.com/mhall119
<DualBrain> here's the original image: https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/334170_3529501157940_116076762_o.jpg
<swoody> Ha!
<dholbach> :-)
<RobinJ> xD
<dholbach> hey silbs!
 * dpm hugs swoody
 * dholbach hugs silbs :)
<dpm> thanks for the generous donation!
<silbs> good morning dholbach!
<silbs> just checking to make sure you are still awake ;)
<RobinJ> ok, who's going to re-share it on google+? (A)
<swoody> dpm: is np, you guys have been good entertainment, and GP is a good cause :)
<dholbach> silbs, http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/ - what do you think? not bad, eh? :)
<DualBrain> nice Mikey :)
<silbs> dholbach: you guys are doing a great job
<dholbach> silbs, 1.5h to go :)
<silbs> dholbach: just in time for you to start your regular day of work! ;)
<mhall119> silbs: £ 5045
<mhall119> raised so far
<dholbach> silbs, yeah, because I always sleep until 12 ;-)
<SuperMatt> I can't believe you guys are still going
<SuperMatt> welld one
<vibhav> QUESTION: Will the App Developer Upload Process be integrated with quickly too?
<UnderControl> Michael still having connection problems? :)
<mhall119> UnderControl: closing an extra connection
<vibhav> Ah wait, it will be
<UnderControl> mhall119 Ah, didn't see you there ;)
<vibhav> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKXEmXB7h3E
<jono> silbs, :-)
 * ajmitch very much likes the idea of not needing manual & repetitive app reviews
<dpm> vibhav, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<vibhav> dpm: thanks
<dpm> yw ;)
<mhall119> DualBrain: see Facebook
<vibhav> heh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=MyApps%2B-%2BApp%2Bdetails%2Bpage%2B-%2BUploaders%2Btab.png
<nperry> QUESTION: cats?
<RobinJ> QUESTION: What's the status on Wayland? Can we expect it any time soon, is it working, is there any active development on it? Was it just an idea or are they actually going to implement it someday?
<DualBrain> I saw it - added a new one for you to use
<vibhav> QUESTION: What tool do you use for making those awseome sketches?
<RobinJ> sorry :p
<IdleOne> I would like to know what you all had for lunch/dinner ?
<Laney> I have a question
<RobinJ> definitely tired of x11, yes
<mikhas> my desktop works just fine with X11
<DualBrain> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/265605_3749706862945_1395321152_o.jpg
<mikhas> have any of you guys who demand Wayland ever worked with X11 stuff?
<Laney> if you were invisible and you could go to one place in all of history, where would you go?
<dpm> IdleOne, didn't you see our cooking extravaganzas?
<Laney> (NSFW answers allowed) :-)
<IdleOne> dpm: I didn't :(
<aquarius> I think I shall ask a real question ;-)
<aquarius> QUESTION: (because it'll involve philosophical musing, which is always best for people dying from sleep deprivation) our community has changed since Ubuntu started in 2004. Does it need to change again for us to be mainstream? Is the existing community a part of that larger one, or something different? Do you think some of the existing community will leave if Ubuntu becomes mainstream?
<mikhas> exactly, jono --- it's most of all a bad reputation, Xorg is not *that* bad for *desktops*
<IdleOne> We're not mainstream?
<mhall119> aquarius: that's 3 questions
<aquarius> it's all one question, really :)
<dpm> IdleOne, dholbach cooked an Indian vegetarian meal, I cooked a paella, jono smoked some ribs and jcastro_ mhall119 and balloons had some delicious sandwiches
<balloons> aquarius, excellent question(s)
<popey> neuro, willcooke_ whenever jono  says "wayland" it sounds like "way-land" which reminds me of "Ro-land" in grange hill for some reason.
<AlanBell> RobinJ: you can install weston and run a terminal in it (weston is wayland)
<IdleOne> mmm paella
<mikhas> but for desktops, the protocols work
<aquarius> IdleOne, when my dad says "I use Ubuntu" to a friend of his and the friend knows what he means, we'll be mainstream. :)
<mikhas> mhall119, round trips are a problem for other form factors, but definitely not desktop
<mikhas> games run in fullscreen mode anyway
<vibhav> IdleOne: No we are not, that is why we got 5000 pounds :P
<aquarius> there is an additional QUESTION, which is: is being mainstream important? but I didn't ask that :)
<IdleOne> aquarius: that additional question was implied :)
<RobinJ> jono: i know, but X11 is a dinosaur by now :p
<mikhas> so instead of asking for Wayland, one could just as well fix/improve the fullscreen mode for Unity/Compiz, and people would be just as happy
<DualBrain> love Balsamiq - worth the $70
<vibhav> dpm: yes, the App Dev Process
<RobinJ> mikhas: no. X11 is quite a big problem on some systems.
<ajmitch> QUESTION: Are you happy with the number of people involved in ubuntu development & how could we grow it? (especially MOTU)
<mikhas> RobinJ, on those system (we talk about desktops, yes?) you probably wouldnt want to run GNOME Shell or Unity anyways
<vibhav> The community has changed. IN SIZE
<aquarius> jcastro_, I don't think I'm going anywhere, but I work for Canonical, which some people think makes me not part of the community anyway :)
 * IdleOne hugs aquarius 
<IdleOne> course you are :)
<vibhav> you are
<aquarius> *I* think I'm part of the community :)
<vibhav> FACT ^
<dholbach> hum, browser is unhappy - brb
<popey> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/109365858706205035322/posts/1QFjSks4MNb
<RobinJ> mikhas: yes i would. on my grandma's cpmputer the screen is too high up, and the top of the screen shows in a bar at the bottom of the physical screen. i've got a laptop here next to me that, out of the box, just says "can't start x11; no screens found"
<mhall119> oh thank you popey :P
<popey> :D
<mikhas> RobinJ, what makes you assume that Wayland would magically work better in your situation? Have you tried Weston?
<DualBrain> yes, thank you!
<RobinJ> no, i haven't. but what makes people assume another government would to better? still they try out different ones on a regular basis.
<aquarius> excellent answer, jono :)
<aquarius> that's a shameful thing to suggest, jcastro_, I'd never do anything like that ;)
<jcastro_> :p
<mikhas> popey, very  nice photo-job
<dholbach> bah, my mic stopped working
<dholbach> brb :-(
<aquarius> mhall119, that's part of the point, though: that "the community" and "the userbase" are not the same thing. In 2004, they roughly were.
<popey> mikhas, wasn't me :)
<mhall119> aquarius: fair point
<mikhas> Yes, Ubuntu is a highly successful open-source project.
<mhall119> mikhas: DualBrain made the image
 * vibhav agrees with jono 
<ajmitch> yes, mako is a legend
<mikhas> Good point on mentioning that having lots of non-technical people that feel ready to use Ubuntu is a sign of success, too.
<FloatingGoat> dat hat
<aquarius> mhall119, which is part of what's interesting; if the userbase grows, does the community automatically grow with it? (That is: are one in a thousand people naturally community members, so 1000 new users means one new community member?)
<IdleOne> all the users are a part of the community
<IdleOne> yeah, what he said
<vibhav> IdleOne: :O
<bkerensa> jono: can we sleep yet?
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, lol
<bauwan> QUESTION: next weekend there will be the Ubucon, the german Ubuntu conference in Berlin. Is someone of the team joining?
<bkerensa> jono: JoseeAntonioR isa leader :)
<vibhav> bauwan: probably dholbach
<jokerdino> where did Jorge go?
<bauwan> ah....obviously ;)
<FloatingGoat> I love that noise
<Sweetshark> bauwan: yes, me! ;)
<vibhav> When Steam for Linux is released, will we see it on the Software Center
<mikhas> bauwan, got a link?
<mikhas> I am in Berlin, too
 * balloons laptop is not happy
<vibhav> Can anybody see jono's eyes? They are fill of SLEEP
<bkerensa> dholbach: are you using Firefox?
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> vibhav, indeed
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: morning
<czajkowski> :)
<vibhav> s/fill/full/
<novatillasku> mhall119 i like your hat, jeje
<dholbach> bkerensa, yes
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: good morning ;)
<bauwan> http://ubucon.de/2012/
<dholbach> bauwan, are many from the ubuntu berlin team coming?
<mhall119> balloons: coming back?
<sebsebseb> I got a nice general question to ask if I bother to do with distros
<Sweetshark> bauwan: http://ubucon.de/2012/programm/ubuntu_libreoffice_development_workshop <- thats me
 * ajmitch asked earlier, but it was maybe sort of answered
 * balloons is trying
<bauwan> +dholbach no, idea, would be my first visit at ubucon
<dholbach> bauwan, ah ok
<mikhas> mhall119, dont you have a Ubuntu sticker you could put on that hat?
<balloons> no sound :[(
<sebsebseb> QUESTION to all of you: So much about Ubuntu, Mint, Fedora, Debian, and OpenSuse in the LInux media, so if you had to use a distro that isn't any of those or based on Ubuntu, what would you use and why?
<bauwan> Program at ubucon looks interesting to me.
<Sweetshark> bauwan: I will be at the LibreOffice conference (leading five sessions plus some TDF leadership meetings) there and then join for the Ubucon.
<aquarius> damn small linux for you!
<IdleOne> 95% of the distros eliminated
<vibhav> what IdleOne said
<ajmitch> jcastro_: gentoo, right?
<balloons> brb
<Sweetshark> sebsebseb: gentoo, what else?
<IdleOne> I would use Windows 95
<vibhav> sebsebseb: Is Ubuntu based = Debian Based?
<sebsebseb> I took out the really popular distors
<balloons> arch :-)
<balloons> <3
<sebsebseb> yrp Fedora based is allowed  sure why not
<bauwan> Sweetshark: thumbs up! ;)
<aquarius> this question looks suspiciously like "if you could not use any Linux distribution other than gentoo, which LInux distribution would you use" :-)
 * vibhav would not then use a distro. HE would just use the kernel with bash, irssi and vi
<mikhas> honestly, I would like to see Linux converging to one desktop distro
<mikhas> Same as there is only one Windows for desktops, and one MacOS
<mikhas> I wouldn't mind at all of that one distro was Ubuntu. Fedora is light-years away from the stability of Ubuntu LTS releases
<ajmitch> not slackware?
<jokerdino> LFS?
<sebsebseb> Slackware is alloweed
<swoody> http://is.gd/4BxRK1
<sebsebseb> Gentoo is alloweed as well
<vibhav> jcastro_: What is that? A Gentoo for Ricers?
<FloatingGoat> Zenwalk Linux looks interesting
<sebsebseb> Foresight is kind of dead now isn't it? last time I Looked at the site I Thoguht anyway?
<vibhav> notice the "based on Kubuntu"
<aquarius> haha! from jcastro_, "ken was his own seb128; he did all this work, he was just one guy". seb128 is just one guy as well, although he does do the work of ten ;-)
<vibhav> KEEP CALM AND INSTALL UBUNTU
<sebsebseb> vibhav: Kubuntu is really based on Ubuntu though, so doesn't really count in my question,  altough Kubuntu  and Lubuntu are good enough for KDE and LXDE realy for a lot of people
<aquarius> jono, I bet your laptop doesn't even *have* a floppy drive :)
<vibhav> QUESTION: What are your reactions to Ubuntu FUD?
<gema> I used skackware too, I broke my first windows install trying to guess which head of the drive to start my slackware partition.. x)
<aquarius> use the "N" series to get networking!
 * ajmitch saw a phone with firefoxOS the other day, looked shiny :)
<vibhav> ajmitch: The ZTE phone?
<FloatingGoat> I would defs use Minix
<ajmitch> vibhav: not sure what hardware it was
<sebsebseb> GNOME OS will be interesting
<sebsebseb> ,but it's not meant to compete against distros that provide GNOME I read, just be a testing ground for it really
<DualBrain> og god, yes
<DualBrain> and you were convinced PERL was around forever
<DualBrain> as the next great web language :)
<mhall119> it's making a comeback
<DualBrain> no
<Sweetshark> bauwan: btw if you are at the Ubucon, please consider to visit http://conference.libreoffice.org/ too -- we will even have a shared party at the end of the LO conference and the beginning of UbuCon.
<DualBrain> no it isn't
<DualBrain> stop with the lies
<FloatingGoat> its kinda like going black
<sebsebseb> uh foorze video?
<mhall119> :)
 * vibhav needs to go, brb
<DualBrain> PERL is dead and gone - anything to the contrary is a bad dream
 * ajmitch switched to debian in 2000, doesn't regret it
<aquarius> ha! It wasn't gimp, it was gnome-stones :)
<IdleOne> lol
<FloatingGoat> question: any news on ubuntu phone OS?
<aquarius> apt-get install gnome-stones and it pulled in all of X and everything :)
<FloatingGoat> im cry
<IdleOne> QUESTION: Where would you like for the next UDS ( 13.04) to be ?
<jokerdino> I am rooting for one of the Asian cities for UDS-R
<ajmitch> new zealand, imho
<FloatingGoat> I wonder if one day i could install ubuntu on my brain
<UnderControl> Australia would be a great place ;)
<balloons> jokerdino, awesome.. I'll take Asian, South American, Aussie or NZ
<sebsebseb> Firefox OS aka Boot 2 Gecko is what I am quite interested in now :)  oh and the open web OS to some extent as well for example :)
<ajmitch> UnderControl: been there, I think NZ is better :)
<globin> germany :)
<IdleOne> yes, city/country ?
<vibhav> yes, India!
<IdleOne> BRAZIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vibhav> No, India
<UnderControl> ajmitch ;)
<aquarius> vegas, baby!
<jokerdino> balloons: <3
<vibhav> What about India?
<UnderControl> There should be another Ubuntu Down Under.
<ajmitch> UnderControl: true, UDS in Australia was several years ago & much much smaller
<Sweetshark> next UDS: at sabdfl home on that tiny island ...
<IdleOne> forget practicality, lets go with if you could pick anywhere
<vibhav> Yeah, We even had the Ubuntu Cloud Conf in India
<jokerdino> i haven't seen any of the other Ubuntu users in India :P
<vibhav> http://www.ubuntucloudday.in/
<IdleOne> jcastro_: +1 for BRAZIL!
<jokerdino> FWIW, I haven't seen any other Ubuntu user IRL
<RobinJ> QUESTION: A few weeks ago I updated both my laptop and desktop system, which were both running Ubuntu 12.04 x64. After a reboot, X11 didn't start anymore. What's most likely to have caused this? Was this an update that hadn't been tested properly, or just an incompatibility with both of my systems? I've disabled updates on my mom's system for now.
<sebsebseb> jokerdino: I have
<FloatingGoat> thats mean
 * vibhav has
<IdleOne> Right,Oakland was safe
<FloatingGoat> lol
<jokerdino> sebsebseb: i guess i am a closet ubuntu user.
<AlanBell> IdleOne: nope, it was not!
<balloons> RobinJ, do you have any ppa's installed?
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I forgot the <sarcasm>
<RobinJ> yes, but no critical ppa's. just safe gtk apps
<sebsebseb> jokerdino: where are you from?
<AlanBell> yeah, I spotted the sarcasm, was just confirming the reality of it though
<RobinJ> not accusing anyone btw, just curious
<IdleOne> AlanBell: you know me so well
<aquarius> I have *never* lived in Wolverhampton, thank you very much :)
<jokerdino> sebsebseb: well, i am living in singapore.
<aquarius> Italy! yay!
<IdleOne> Italy would be fun
<DualBrain> I just got back from NOLA a few weeks ago
<AlanBell> sabdfl should take us all back home to SA
<FloatingGoat> it was probably a space problem maybe?
<RobinJ> xD
<FloatingGoat> a lot of the times when there isnt any space on my HDD x doesnt start
<IdleOne> AlanBell: if sabdfl decides on SA. I WILL BE THERE 100% FOR SURE
<sebsebseb> jokerdino: LInux users all over the world,  find a LUG in your area for example if there is one,  or loco
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-x
<jokerdino> sebsebseb: yes sure, there are linux users everywhere. i am just a bit lazy to mingle with them i guess
<IdleOne> QUESTION: What will you be doing in 50 minutes>?
<da_ravioli> such a marathon should be done on a regular basis... ;)
<ajmitch> jcastro_: I spoilt it for you, sorry
<DualBrain> agreed - this was fun to watch
<FloatingGoat> da_ravioli: do you want them to die?
<DualBrain> never have 6 nerds on camera been so enticing
<da_ravioli> i think, the next one should be a 48-hrs marathon!
<DualBrain> this should be a regularly scheduled podcast, each 24 hours long
<sebsebseb> jokerdino: yeah Linux was mianly a online thing for me for many years,  becoming a bit more social thing now as well though as of this year :)
<jokerdino> well, we should go for the Guinness record for the longest hangout.
<Sweetshark> da_ravioli: I think jonos team should do three marathons back to back next time. Just to up the stakes ...
<UnderControl> That would be great :F
<da_ravioli> maybe jono gets the 3.000 then!
<dholbach> IdleOne, stay awake until tonight
<swoody> you should try to intice donations with your special tricks and stupid human abilities ;)
<UnderControl> :D*
<dholbach> IdleOne, and take care of a few things
<IdleOne> dholbach: you are crazy
<IdleOne> :)
<dholbach> it's 12:00
<dholbach> it makes no sense to go to bed now :)
<IdleOne> that makes sense
<jokerdino> sebsebseb: pretty much same here. mainly interacting through internet. nothing else otherwise :)
<Sweetshark> .
<jderose> balloons: this is what i've been working on - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW0I2Lm5X6s
<aquarius> jono, what's the "askubuntu challenge"?
<sebsebseb> dholbach: ok so 30 to 36 hours or so day for you then when your done?   :d
<vibhav> QUESTION: Do you plan to marathon any time later?
<jokerdino> ask ubuntu whoo!
<balloons> jderose, watching
<ajmitch> aquarius: http://marathon.audataserver.com/
<dholbach> sebsebseb, I think so, yes
<jcastro_> aquarius, http://marathon.audataserver.com/
<Sweetshark> LibreOffice marathon was Monday. I didnt sleep from Sunday to Monday for unity menu integration ...
<jokerdino> ajmitch: is that why i saw those people on AU earlier?
<vibhav> jderose: neat
<ajmitch> jokerdino: could have been
<Sweetshark> sorry, missed Davids question
<popey> jcastro_, qt
<Laney> webkit
<IdleOne> dpm: ask again
<FloatingGoat> next step would be to update the libre office GUI
<Laney> qt4-x11
<popey> on arm
<Laney> jcastro_:
<Sweetshark> jcastro_: please test https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-quantaltest-20120601 ;)
<Laney> BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<ajmitch> Laney: \o/
<balloons> jderose, interesting
<balloons> auth :-)
<jderose> :)
<Sweetshark> LibreOffice has some ~1000 deps in main
<Sweetshark> hmm, strange, I cant reproduce that here on quantal
<jokerdino> ah Sweetshark. the LO appmenu is a bit buggy yes?
<Sweetshark> so, that was project rennaissance back at OOo, it was missing a bit of development support back at Sun/Oracle ...
<da_ravioli> every cycle should include a marathon before release :-)
<sebsebseb> sure get your LibreOffice guy in
<globin> +1
<vibhav> Watch our sleep deprived eyes every Monday!
<aquarius> if there are no more questions, perhaps jono could talk some more about barbecueing, because that was really interesting
<FloatingGoat> unity spread?
<Sweetshark> as for UI rework, there is a submarine project upstream by caolan ncnamara and he has a talk about it at the LO conference.
<aquarius> is dholbach eating a coaster?
<dholbach> a what?
<swoody> lol
<vibhav> He is eating the bot cookie
<UnderControl> balloons how many man pages have you done?
<dpm> Sweetshark, here's a video I've taken just now of what happens: http://ubuntuone.com/0s8LjQQjuOHbQhO9cEsocz selection just goes away
<aquarius> dholbach, http://www.saltandpepper.co.uk/cook_shop/Tableware/Tablemats+and+Coasters/1887
<DualBrain> who's wakeup alarm was that?
<aquarius> a thing you put hot drinks on :)
<DualBrain> *whose, sorry
<FloatingGoat> when are we going to get this? http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_ooQRur7dJk/T2dEalLAFcI/AAAAAAAAIN0/YWA-OG0uea4/s1600/unity_workspaces_with_workspace_03.png
<Sweetshark> dpm: no, it is moving the LO UI to a layoutmanager, so the UI can be migrated to something like glade making UI-improvements a lot easier.
<IdleOne> Total sum of donations: £ 5113.7
<Sweetshark> jono: http://conference.libreoffice.org/program/wednesday-premier-track/widget-layout-enabling-our-dialogs-to-look-beautiful-with-no-code-change
<dpm> Sweetshark, that was for jono, mine was the one about the video ^ :)
<aquarius> NAME: bash - GNU Bourne-Again SHell. SYNOPSIS: bash [whatever]. --options: there are some options. Whatevaaar.
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: Did you donate? I donated quite a bit yesterday
<balloons> UnderControl, I'll probably blog about the man page writing experience
<balloons> I want to be more concious to enjoy it
<UnderControl> Balloons Okies. :)
<FloatingGoat> no big deal
<Sweetshark> dpm: is that quantal or precise?
<dpm> Sweetshark, quantal
<vibhav> these 20 minutes are going to be the longest 20 minutes of your lives. I swear.
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: I donated $1000, How much did you donate?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: donated t o all the charites £120 overall
<IdleOne> Good for you
<Sweetshark> dpm: hmmm, I cant reproduce that here, but I have https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-quantaltest-20120601 installed which should be uploaded for quantal today ...
<aquarius> video down
<dpm> Sweetshark, I can reproduce it in two computers, I believe it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1054054
<balloons> nice
<FloatingGoat> oh any news on the ubuntu one client for mac?
<IdleOne> video is fine here
<RobinJ> nah
<RobinJ> it went down for a moment. just hit f5
<balloons> aq messing with us
<IdleOne> aquarius: refresh
<aquarius> video back up again :)
<aquarius> down again
<aquarius> perhaps it's just me, though
<aquarius> FloatingGoat, it's being worked on
<phillw> video is fine here
<DualBrain> DANCE!
<Sarvatt> demo sleeping
<bauwan> video is fine here
 * Sweetshark starting hangouts.
<swoody> juggling sharp objects :)
<vibhav> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Community-Charity-Marathon-Has-Started-296877.shtml
<aquarius> video fixed again; must just have been me. Sorry :)
<vibhav> QUESTION: You actually toured with Justin Bieber?
<ajmitch> jcastro_: it's ok, I asked in the wrong channel anyway :)
<aquarius> balloons has just popped a balloon!
<DualBrain> you should ALL dance
<mhall119> haven't you helped enough?
<da_ravioli> QUESTION: how often do you guys meet in real life?
<RobinJ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwvZBhfH-D8 :p
<DualBrain> if you loved the community, you'd all dance for us
<swoody> +1
<aquarius> you have to all dance!
<IdleOne> Someone put on Madonna - Vogue and you guys vogue it out
<vibhav> Or the free software song
<DualBrain> DAAAAANNNNCCCCEEE
<DualBrain> yeah baby, shake it like that
<da_ravioli> yeah, the free software song!!!
<DualBrain> stop crying and get it over with
<aquarius> ironically enough, it seems that jono is chicken. :)
<Toby> yeah go daniel :D
<vibhav> bum bum bum bum
<Sweetshark> moar steps!
<FloatingGoat> the guy who is DJing, is he on the ubuntu studio team?
<IdleOne> hahahahahah
<DualBrain> this is like a Middle-school dance - all the nerds off to the side not dancing
<vibhav> FloatingGoat: no
<vibhav> hehehe
<DualBrain> except the one :)
<FloatingGoat> why not
<vibhav> FloatingGoat: He is on the Community Council
<FloatingGoat> I enjoy using ubuntu studio.
<gema> question: where do you guys want to go on holidays next?
<dpm> http://ubuntuone.com/5d3S24FpF9QKDxA3bNwKos
<gema> (happy thoughts may help :)
<christel> my toddler said that you "dance funny" before proceeding to join in :)
<toabctl> question: how much donations do you need to go for another 24 hours? ;)
<mhall119> toabctl: 1,000,000
<lemmnelson> Hey Daniel, what DAW do you use on Ubuntu, and why?
<mhall119> USD
<RobinJ> https://plus.google.com/116508725383293906806/posts/2AnPG18cUTT =D
<vibhav> You can see this team slowly decaying
<FloatingGoat> LMMS
<toabctl> mhall119, :)
<RobinJ> maybe we should dub that the quetzal dance
<DualBrain> Yeah!!
<DualBrain> have some Maine Lawbstah
<gema> x)
<FloatingGoat> lmms is da best, its better than the red crayon.
<UnderControl> 15 minutes left :) (I think)
<sebsebseb> they want to go to Denamrk next, but that doesn't really count since that's UDS
<sebsebseb> YAY Sweden :)
<UnderControl> Come down under ;)
<gema> cool! thanks :D
<\sh> germany? where to? berlin?
<Sweetshark> balloons: where in germany?
<swoody> +1 jcastro_
<mikhas> hm so I missed Martin Pitt talking about testing
<vibhav> +1 for the default alarm tone
<novatillasku> More music, please, i'm cooking chicken.(Can you stay here 24h more?
<sebsebseb> maybe space
<gema> lol
<DualBrain> lol
<\sh> Frankfurt/Main? Give me a ping, we can have a drink or two over there...just give me a date :)
<mikhas> oh yes, GUADEC in Istanbul 2008
<dholbach> https://www.google.com/search?num=10&hl=en&site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=678&q=isfahan&oq=isfahan&gs_l=img.3..0l10.1041.2059.0.2204.7.6.0.1.1.0.156.637.2j4.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.VHJAAhg1Kxo
<\sh> jono: oh my ... you look like me after a 36h rollout :)
<jono> \sh, lil' tired
<UnderControl> QUESTION any of you dizzy yet?
<mikhas> GUADEC 2008 convinced me that a "career" in open-source might just work, met so many interesting people there (whom I later would work with)
<\sh> jono: I can imagine...you are all rocking :)
<ajmitch> \sh: hey
<jono> :-)
<\sh> ajmitch: god morning  :)
<mikhas> dholbach, couldnt decide with org to donate to
<jcastro_> which one was guadec 2008?
<jcastro_> was that gran canaria?
<mikhas> thanks, Openismus represent ;-)
<dholbach> mikhas, I had no idea this was your nick
 * dholbach hugs mikhas
<jcastro_> me either!
<gema> this is probably the longest 10 minutes ever for you guys :D
<jcastro_> gema, indeed
<mikhas> jcastro_, Istanbul
<aquarius> jcastro_, 2008 was istanbul I think?
<mikhas> the city was magic
<dholbach> jcastro_, although we should've known before - mikhas was the biggest troll in the irc room :-P
<kamil_> What about the Question that I asked yesterday brothers but you guys are tired and chances are you all tired as anything :-)
<mikhas> and the venue, directly next to the Bosporus …
 * dholbach hugs mikhas :-)
<mikhas> dholbach, I started out as a troll, cant hide my roots
<SuperMatt> almost there guys!
<DualBrain> like, thanks
<FloatingGoat> hm
<RobinJ> why's google kicking you out?
<FloatingGoat> I get like 12 hours of sleep per day
<\sh> congrats to >5k pounds :)
<dpm> RobinJ, every 4 hours Google Hangouts are terminated
<DualBrain> it's so silent now.....so empty
<mhall119> so sleepy
<DualBrain> so whiny, damn
<FloatingGoat> M&M's+popcorn
<vibhav> 4 hours is the max length for Hangouts On Air, RobinJ
<mhall119> RobinJ: Google's limit
<RobinJ> that sucks
<jcastro_> working now?
<sagaci> well it's better than twitter's 160-character
<jcastro_> refresh everyone!
<kamil_> jcastro_: Nope
<gema> yup
<dholbach> website updated
<sagaci> yep
<jokerdino> sagaci: it's 140 character limit
<RobinJ> The live recording you're trying to play is still being processed and will be available soon.
<RobinJ> Sorry, please try again later.
<kamil_> Works
<ajmitch> and we're back for another 4 hours
<sagaci> 140, yeah
<FloatingGoat> sagaci: hey ive seen you in twil
<sagaci> yup
<FloatingGoat> ever seen me?
<gema> balloons: where are you dude!?
<jokerdino> eh guys, if we ever meet in IRL, do i have to introduce myself as "jokerdino"? :|
<dholbach> Total sum of donations: £ 5133.7!
<ajmitch> jokerdino: of course
<dholbach> awesome
<neuro> phew, made it in time before the end
<neuro> well done guys!
<\sh> 5 minutes...and some java you could do another round of 24h ;)
<UnderControl> dholbach, balloons, Jono, dpm, jcastro_ Well done for raising heaps of money for good causes. I hope each of you have a long sleep when you're finished! You guys rock!
<ajmitch> dholbach: not bad for a days work :)
<jokerdino> ajmitch: ofcourse eh?
<jokerdino> great stuff guys!
<IdleOne> Total sum of donations: £ 5133.7
<DualBrain> good work you guys!
<dholbach> well done everyone
<neuro> sleet!
<dholbach> thanks so much for being with us all the time
<sagaci> 5133.7 = a metric assload of cash
<lemmnelson> Thanks guys!
<DualBrain> Making fun of Mike has made it all worthwhile ;)
<jokerdino> now jcastro_ get back to cleaning up Ask Ubuntu pwetty please.
<IdleOne> awesome job. Thank you for keeping us entertained.
<mhall119> $8307
<neuro> dholbach: wow, you made it in 2nd place
<da_ravioli> see you at the R-marathon!
<neuro> is jcastro_ donating to bubbles?
<jcastro_> yep
<cjohnston> You guys are finishing just in time for your friday work day :-)
<novatillasku> Thank's!.Time tou sleep ;-)
<\sh> you are all insane...but a good idea...eventually we have to do that in our company for our global day of impact ;)
<neuro> jcastro_: good man :)
<vibhav> Is the marathon over?
<UnderControl> This you guys for the past 24 hours. Just the IRC was great. I plan to watch some it it later.
<neuro> NOOOO
<mivoligo> Great job guys! I hope you'll repeat it sometime in the future!
<neuro> YOU MUST PAY NOW
<czajkowski> so when are ye doing it again
<UnderControl> Vibhav about 3 minutes.
<czajkowski> and next time ye have to cook for 24hrs
<czajkowski> :0
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: after the LP team does theirs
<\sh> jono: is mark rounding about to a 5 digits sum? like 10k pounds ??
<neuro> czajkowski: is that really how you pronounce your surname?
<czajkowski> neuro: yup
<neuro> cool
<sagaci> 20 secs
<czajkowski> jono: is one of the few people who say it correctly :)
<DualBrain> I expect you all to dance this time
<neuro> amazing the things we learn from crazy ubuntu guys
<dholbach> big big hugs everyone
<\sh> rock'n'roll all nite and party every day .... the hymne :)
<sagaci> 10am UTC
<neuro> 10:00:00!!!
<mivoligo> czajkowski: are you Polish by any chance?
<sebsebseb> missing the end, silly computer
<neuro> 24 HOURS, FANTASTIC, WELL DONE GENTS
<czajkowski> mivoligo: nope Irish
<swoody> wewt \o/
<gema> congrats, good night!
<dholbach> my friends
<DualBrain> GOOD JOB!
<dholbach> all the best to you
<neuro> sleep well, you've earned it
<IdleOne> Good night
<dholbach> see you around
<DualBrain> get some sleep
<dholbach> have a great weekend
<\sh> Congrats ... good night horsemen :)
<UnderControl> Well done all.'boys
<da_ravioli> good night! and thanks for the marathon!
<mivoligo> czajkowski: it's definitely Polish name :)
<vibhav> Good Night Horse People!
<czajkowski> it is :)
<neuro> AND JONO'S LANDING STRIP SURVIVES!!!
<UnderControl> Now my client is lagging with so many messages ;)
<czajkowski> grandfather was polish
<jono> woo!
<jono> ok, quick blog entry then bed
<ajmitch> well done
<dholbach> :-D
<balloons> wahoo!
<dpm> \m/
<neuro> jono: you dodged a bullet tonight sir
<vibhav> and popey's hair too
<jono> thanks everyone!
<neuro> AND POPEY'S HAIR!
<jono> neuro, yes indeed :-)
<balloons> i'll catch u all on the flipside
<neuro> AND MY AXE!
<UnderControl> Jono blogging without sleep is a bad idea ;)
<RobinJ> congrats guys :p
<UnderControl> see ya balloons
<Sweetshark> jono, dpm, dholbach, jcastro_, balloons, mhall119: congratulations to all of you! http://djschmolli.com/schnipseljagd-vol-1/ <- last track is for you, I guess.
<neuro> jono: you guys should do a 60 minute "aftermath" hangout next thursday at 10am UTC
<dpm> cheers Sweetshark :)
<neuro> and share how (if?) you survived :)
<jono> thanks Sweetshark!
<jono> neuro, heh!
<dpm> hard drugs
<neuro> rib membrane
<davidcalle> Congrats community team, this was awesome :)
<vibhav> the most awesome*
<dpm> ok, now second breakfast and then sleeeeeeeep!!!
<mikhas> please do this again some day
<neuro> hey aq
<neuro> just in time for, you know, the end
<neuro> this is where the afterparty is :)
<neuro> WOOP WOOP
<czajkowski> so which team is next to do this U1 or server :) or desktop
<czajkowski> not sure we could deal with aquarius for 24hrs online
<czajkowski> could be amusing to watch
<UnderControl> czajkowski the LP team should ;)
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: Im would be in for desktop, but the rest of the team would kill me for it, I guess.
<RobinJ> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QS_fxypvdNY/UG6wwHxdbvI/AAAAAAAABo4/h8C2jJaR9DE/s852/Screenshot+from+2012-10-05+12%3A01%3A34.png
<RobinJ> hehe
<RobinJ> the guy in the bottom right corner was already sleeping it seems
<vibhav> The Foundations Team should do this
<vibhav> RobinJ: Facepalm!
<RobinJ> hehe
<RobinJ> let's make that into a new meme
<christel> czajkowski: yeah,, i'm with UnderControl on this one!
<UnderControl> ;)
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/10/05/24-hours-later-5133-70-raised/
<SuperMatt> jono: is there any possibility that the videos have been saved?
<UnderControl> Jono not a bad post written with no sleep ;)
<jono> thanks UnderControl :-)
<UnderControl> And now Jono, I think it is time for someone to get some sleep ;)
<jono> UnderControl, will do, just a few emails to send out
<jono> and then bed for a while :-)
<UnderControl> :)
<phillw> well done, guys!
<jono> thanks phillw!
<aquarius> network connection returns
<aquarius> hey! am I beingtalked about?
<aquarius> I am being *abused*
<aquarius> also known as: the mutt's nuts. :)
<aquarius> ha! I am watching it four hours ago!
<aquarius> ignore me :)
<daker> SuperMatt: https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir/videos?flow=grid&view=0
<SuperMatt> wicked
<SuperMatt> does anyone know which one joey ended up in?
<SuperMatt> aha, found him
<SuperMatt> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dDkbD2gpf-M#t=6969s
<Guest40812> aslkxzlkczlksd;lkcz
<cristofer> hello
<cristofer> helllo
<cristofer> panama city
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-10-06
* JoseAntonioR changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions in www.ubuntuonair.com || For support go to #ubuntu, this is not a support channel. || The Marathon has already ended, we raised £ 5275.70. Thanks to all who donated!
<Ubuntunator> hello
<Ubuntunator> anyone?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntunator, hi
<SergioMeneses> what do you need?
<Ubuntunator> uhmm im new here ._.
<Ubuntunator> but ive experienced with other ubuntu versions and they rock
<SergioMeneses> great!
<Ubuntunator> so uhhmm nice meeting u
<SergioMeneses> me too
<Ubuntunator> you kno whats so cool? ubuntu just looking like a Mac, im like incredible saving 1000 dollars
<SergioMeneses> you can watch Ubuntuonair's videos in youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<Ubuntunator> hablas espagnol?
<Ubuntunator> and oh ok imma check those out as well
<Ubuntunator> cnt wait for 12.10 Q.Q
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-09-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> can you guys see us?
<mhall119> start your questions with "QUESTION: " and ask them any time during the session
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: There is 16 to go to Ubuntu Touch Release. Will there be images for other phones than nexus?
<RAZORQ> *16 days
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: Will Mir be faster than xorg? And what first release of ubuntu will have it officialy?
<nak> QUESTION:   Will the default graphics stack be xMir?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAirCurrent Session: Weekly Ubuntu Webcast - Speakers: jono, dholbach, mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/01/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<dholbach> keep your questions coming! please just make sure you prefix them with QUESTION:
<kgunn> RAZORQ: wrt x itself vs a native mir environment...yes...at least, there is some data where we've run glmark2 on X vs native mir and seen mir perform better
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: There is 16 days to go to Ubuntu Touch Release. Will there be images for other phones than nexus?
<kgunn> RAZORQ: i was looking for the data in a blog...but having trouble finding...
<kgunn> RAZORQ: nak  mir is in the archive today for 13.10, xmir itself will be available as an opt-in for 13.10
<RAZORQ> Ok, thx for answer :)
<kgunn> RAZORQ: nak it was our goal to make xmir default, however we (i) felt our multimonitor feature simply wasn't to the point of making it default
<RAZORQ> kgunn and will xmir be on ubuntu touch too?
<kgunn> RAZORQ: wrt phone images & devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kgunn> RAZORQ: xmir is a desktop only config....there is no x on touch
<RAZORQ> kgunn Btw. i heard that ubuntu touch will can run android apps (or emulate it). Is it true?
<mhall119> RAZORQ: no, but we're investigating ways to support android app developers
<mhall119> RAZORQ: Ubuntu Touch can use android *drivers* though, maybe that's what you heard?
<RAZORQ> mhall119 for me it isn't important i just use facebook and music (and phone and sms xD), but who know what will i need in  future. Now i wait for Image for my Sensation XL
<gilbert32> well, i'm still waiting for an image for HTC HD2. very surprised none have came out yet. is it this hard?
<RAZORQ> Btw. when i install ubuntu 13.10 and want to login to ubuntu one when installing, its freezing (loading logo run, but i can wait for 2 hours and nothing). Will in finall version be repaired it? (Btw. Sorry for my english, im not native speaker :)
<mhall119> gilbert32: generally if there's a cyanogenmod images it's not that hard
<RAZORQ> mhall119 For my phone there is Cyanogenmod (not official but port). I can make image, when i dont know programming?
<RAZORQ> Is it this easy?
<mhall119> RAZORQ: I don't know, I haven't tried it personally
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting has instructions
<mhall119> you can ask questions about anything, it doesn't have to be something we've covered in the hangout
<jose> QUESTION: How can I follow all ubuntu on air activity? I'd like to participate more on the hangouts!
<SimonK> QUESTION: will phones be shipped with UbuntuTouch 13.10? If yes, will Canonical ensure that there are updates to (atleast) 14.04?
<SimonK> QUESTION: when will "Tablet mode" be focused by UbuntuTouch?
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: Steam announced SteamOS what is Linux. It will use Ubuntu or u don't know anything about it?
<mhall119> https://twitter.com/ubuntuonair and http://www.youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<SimonK> QUESTION: will Unity8 be shipped in 14.04 by default?
<gilbert32> ubuntu is not supporting well my dual graphic cards (amd radeon hd 4250 and 5650). any idea for it? i always have to turn one off, which gives an error sometimes at shutdown, something like atom bios fail
<RAZORQ> If it will be ubuntu is say bye bye to android and windows for ages :)
<mhall119> http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<SimonK> gilbert32, look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1062077 (especially comment 84) that helped me with my atom-bios-stucks
<dholbach> any more questions?
<dholbach> keep them coming?
<kgunn> gilbert32: is that using standard ubuntu/saucy/13.10 ?
<kgunn> gilbert32: i suspect you're running the open source ati driver ?
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: Will new unity be faster? Because i really want to use 13.04 or 13.10 on my netbook but its really laggy (Apps run smooth but, dash is really laggy)
<gilbert32> yup
<gilbert32> kgunn: thanks, i will try the solution asap. i'm on ubuntu 13.04, and on the open source ati driver. they make it so much a pain in the ars :(
<SimonK> QUESTION: will click-packages listed in the software-center (desktop)?
<SimonK> QUESTION: will click-packages *be listed in the software-center (desktop)?
<kgunn> gilbert32: sorry, i can't speak to it...but i suspect its an issue for the ati open source driver...wonder if you used a proprietary driver if hybrid might be better supported?
<kgunn> gilbert32: only a guess
<RAZORQ> I think just dash should be improved, because rest runs well enough to work, for me :)
<gilbert32> kgunn: each time i try proprietary drivers, normal or "legacy" ones, i end up with a non booting system, and a broken unity
<SimonK> QUESTION: will Unity8 support windows? (as in: one/more windows per program)
<kgunn> gilbert32: hmmm, might be worth joining #radeon and #dri-devel on freenode
<gilbert32> kgunn: thanks for your help. it's not so important at the moment, but i will check it later. Thanks
<udit> QUESTION: Currently Ubuntu start and shut/log out process is so unsmooth.. First Panel and launcher disappear but desktop icon are there still.
<udit> Then the icons disappear
<udit> can we have somethign like in Gnome?
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: So if Ubuntu Touch if full ubuntu with special desktop environment so there will be kde or other DE for it? Something like launchers in android
<SimonK> im talking about desktop (and probably tablet too?)
<RAZORQ> *is sorry :)
<dholbach> RAZORQ, no worries :)
<SimonK> QUESTION: will CyanogeMod rom-manager be used in "official" Ubuntu Phones too? (if/when they arrive), if Yes, will they be secured against "unsecure" OS-installations?
<SimonK> QUESTION: are ther plans to support multisim / "hot sim-switching" on phones?
<dholbach> thanks a bunch everyone!
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: If there be no developer for porting ubuntu to android device, will be canonical/ or someone do it?
<nak> Is Flash still supported for HTML5 apps?
<RAZORQ> Bye Bye all :)
<dholbach> RAZORQ, I suggest you have a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<dholbach> and/or bring it up on the ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net mailing list
<dholbach> an/or discuss it in #ubuntu-touch :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day!
<RAZORQ> Thank for all answers :)
<dholbach> rock on!
<hatalar205> Will Ubuntu Gnome use Mir or Wayland?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
<F014> Meanwhile in NYC - http://www.theawl.com/2013/10/new-york-city-october-1-2013
<SMP-NYC> Any Admins here ?
<SMP-NYC> Trying to figure this tweet out for this #channel     etc .. - https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir/status/385475594106208256
<SMP-NYC> SergioMeneses: Are you an admin ?
<SergioMeneses> SMP-NYC, no, I am not
<SMP-NYC> Well how do I ping an admin here ?
<SMP-NYC> mhall119: ping .
<SMP-NYC> jono: ping
<SergioMeneses> SMP-NYC, I think jose and jcastro are admins
<mhall119> SMP-NYC: pong
<SMP-NYC> brilliant .. mhall119 ..
<SMP-NYC> If you see my message on this #channel from 20 minutes ago .. I se av problem .. Can u look into it ?
<SMP-NYC> **see a ...
<jose> not my fault, blame jono.
<SMP-NYC> jose: Your the guy with the admin priveldges , is that right ?
<jose> SMP-NYC: I am, and also the one who replied to one tweet on the account
<SMP-NYC> ok .. I'll check it now . thank-you .. having coffee atmo. ..
<SMP-NYC> jose: So it was an 'automated tweet ' ?   Isee ..
<jose> it is
<SMP-NYC> Why don't you 'add' the twitter address to the about page on youtube ?
<SMP-NYC> there are only like 60 followers ?
 * SMP-NYC really want to help !
<jose> SMP-NYC: will do, thanks :)
<SMP-NYC> jose .. I know it's not supposed tobe in exact parity .. but is there a reason why you don't follow anyone on twitter .. it looks v. odd for an 'open' community like Ubuntu .. ??
<SMP-NYC> jose, Wow .. you are eagerly young in years .. but keep going ! +1
<SMP-NYC> i will follow you ..
<SMP-NYC> ok done it.
<jose> SMP-NYC: it's actually because people will start requesting followers and we'll get some spam in, but I don't find it very necessary since that account is only for those automated tweets
<jose> having followers would make no sense
<jose> and yeah, I'm 16 years old.
<jose> :)
<SMP-NYC> nice if you could do the same :)  .. I'm on the hangouts all the time .. and I could tel you if everything is broadcasting properly etc .. :)
<SMP-NYC> wow 25K tweets .. I only have 2/300 .. I have some catching up to-do .
 * SMP-NYC bows to a superior tweeter <bow>
<SMP-NYC> Did you get this from oatmeal ? https://twitter.com/JoseeAntonioR/status/306558771189125122
<jose> SMP-NYC: nope, bought it myself, and I'm trying to get the newest book signed
<SMP-NYC> oh ok . Do you folow things like :: http://theoatmeal.com/blog/tesla_museum_saved :: as a website ?
<SMP-NYC> Yur from a diff. part of the world .. S0 I'd like to know what you are into for info - tainment .. ???
<jose> hmm?
<SMP-NYC> jose: Just sharing favourite bookmarks with you .. etc . (if you have any great website you like , perhaps not , ; oh well .) .
<jose> OH
<jose> oops, caps fail
<SMP-NYC> If you look at this tweet I used specialised fonts .. THAT's my level of twitter .. https://twitter.com/3rdwiki/status/373198126569361408  .. my caps fail too ;)
<jose> basically the oatmeal + omg
<jose> well, gtg, studies are calling
<SMP-NYC> jose , ok .. Look at my QnA on uupc sometime .. www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkOvOzKSxcc&feature=share&t=1h1m35s
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-10-04
<F014> Hi guys .. Any videos / Hangouts to watch today ?
<F014> I mean on this channel ..       ??
<UbuPhillup> see http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<F014> UbuPhillup: I get this :
<F014> Juju Charm School: Chef/Puppet Integration
<F014> WhenFri, October 4, 5pm – 6pm (UTC)
<F014> Where#juju on irc.freenode.net (map)
<F014> DescriptionSpeakers: marcoceppi, jcastro
<F014> Is it happening today ?
<F014> I have added it to my Google pop-Up calendar , anywayz ..
<UbuPhillup> F014: maybe
<F014> UbuPhillup: Yeah , exactly .. Everything is so automated .. this channel runs like a Robot sometimes   .. :D
<jcastro> yeah that's today
<F014> jcastro: Hi Jorge !
<UbuPhillup> F014: yeah ;)
<jcastro> hi!
<F014> Did you see my question .. ?
<jcastro> just the one about the charm school today
<F014> jcastro: I'm @3rdwiki .. No this one :: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkOvOzKSxcc&feature=share&t=1h1m35s :: Hi from IoMan _!_
 * F014 thinks Jorge is the best Ubuntuist ByTheWay !
<F014> Every 'changetheworld.org' Project needs a castro :)
<jcastro> hah
<F014> jcastro: Do you like BritPop ?
 * F014 needs to develope an BritPop App .. sometime soon .. bit random today , sorry.
<F014> jcastro: Are you watching uupc ?
<jcastro> not right now, I usually listen to it in the car
<F014> jcastro: It came out yesterday (recent !) http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/download/uupc_s06e32.mp3  .. My Question is 28 minutes into the podcast :)      :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-29
<saranoid> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
<daplan> hello o/
<daplan> anyone on here the watched trough the stream?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-09-30
<HelloImHere> .
<jnxd> no q&a today?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: dholbach, mhall119, popey, dpm, balloons
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/09/30/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<popey> \o/
<nik90> dpm: we can hear you
<dpm> thanks nik90 :)
<dpm> feel free to ask any questions, prepending them with QUESTION:
<dpm> live video at http://ubuntuonair.com/
<crusaderad> QUESTION: Does Canonical plan on sending more resources back to the desktop now that the phone is stable?
<dpm> crusaderad, good question, let us answer in a minute
<crusaderad> dpm, thx... the phone is looking sweet tho
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What is the latest time before rtm that we can start a redesign ... only joking my real question ... Is it possible to have two separate packages for the same app that target different frameworks/versions yet (eg rtm or utopic+1)? Otherwise how will apps that target new SDK features provide fixes?
<ahayzen> yey music \o/
<dpm> ahayzen, nice one :) we'll answer that one too in a minute
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks :)
<RuudschMaHinda> I only get a black screen.. am I doing something wrong?
<meriutacornel> QUESTION: It's possibile to find in Unity, in the future ,different widgets like in KDE?
<RuudschMaHinda> NM, working in another browser than FF..
<talky> QUESTION:Ubuntu phone,price,how much
<mrbrownstone> QUESTION:  Will you have members of the mir team at XDC next month?
<justCarakas> QUESTION any update on multiple calendars from google ?
<justCarakas> like calendars ppl have shared with you or you jave created
<justCarakas> it is keeping me from using the calendar app
<talky> QUESTION:Will unity connect to other stores other than amazon i.e newegg,ebay or even he apple store
<talky> the*
<mrbrownstone> QUESTION:  Will Popey be on linux unplugged tonight to defend the 14.10 desktop release?
<talky> QUESTION:This may be a stupid question but will shellshok harm ubuntu touch becouse it has the linux kenel
<popey> not a stupid question
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Will I be able to fully encrypt my Ubuntu Touch device?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Are the Ubuntu OS updates independent from the Carrier/OEM so we don't have to wait for them to 'decide' to release the update for your device.
<talky> QUESTION:Does touch suport ffinger print varification or 2 step varification for the potential return of ubuntu one
<talky> QUESTON:Or will it use other services like google
<Knightmare> I asked a question and got dc'd. Did it post?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Will I be able to fully encrypt my Ubuntu Touch device?
<talky> QUESTION:Will I be able to uninstakk bloatware
<Spartacurse> Knightmare: It was answered.
<Knightmare> oh cool
<Knightmare> sorry for posting question again
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Any news on when BQ will be releasing their device?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu Touch have Microsoft ActiveSync available at launch for its mail client?
<who_me> QUESTION: Is there a plan to update nvidia  binary blobs to provide support for newer hardware such as the GTX 900 series on Trusty?
<talky> QUESTION:will cononical "force" unlocked boothloaders for the phone partnesr (for installing custom roms for the device android custom versions of toucch or others)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<popey> Thanks everyone!
<who_me> thank you :)
<meriutacornel> bye
<ahayzen> thanks popey dpm
<dpm> thanks everyone! o/
<Nothing_Much> oh wow, I completely missed this :(
<ericvv> what is the future of desktop / phone ui? in particular, any chance of driving the entire screen from html?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<Dom___> Hey
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/01/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
 * pleia2 gives AirBot a cookie and heads back to work
<scottviger> hello all
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-10-03
<fomenko> hey people pleace see this technologie http://nixos.org/  and support this technologie for ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-09-29
<swaveck> hello
<swaveck> first Ubuntu show, then Tesla model X party :)
<popey> heh
<tathhu> no thml5? :/
<Ridgewing> Hi guys 1 minute, yeah ?
<Ridgewing> Who is the guest today ?
<tathhu> 5sec :P
<Ridgewing> 1
<tathhu> SoonTM
<Ridgewing> -5
<tathhu> x)
<pavakpaul> @tathhu running on HTML5 here on Chromium
<gummygum> were is video? cant see video :(
<Ridgewing> Was snappy clinic good, then ?
<tathhu> uh oh firefox is doing something..
<tathhu> works on chrome
<Ridgewing> -2minutes.
<mhall119> getting it setup now, one moment
<Ridgewing> ok
<mhall119> having to wait for Chrome to finish destroying my RAM
<mhall119> :)
<tathhu> :-D
<tathhu> [*]
<pavakpaul> firefox is playing drama for a while. I switched to chromium months ago
<Ridgewing> mhall119: did you clear the cache in chrome ?
<ahayzen> \o/
<pavakpaul> I got a visual, it's them!
<Ridgewing> +1 live now.
<tathhu> +1 popey
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Who is the guest today ?
<gummygum> QUESTION: what happened to meizu mx4? it's gone from meizumart
<tathhu> :P
<gummygum> first?
<ahayzen> omg!
<pavakpaul> QUESTION: What about making Chromium the default Ubuntu desktop browser instead of Firefox?
<tathhu> #justbritthings
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Would popey and Micheal Hall describe themselves as free software advocates ? Where does the boundary lie between transparency and convenience (for both)?
<gummygum> QUESTION: is the 25k ubuntu phone sold estimate correct?
<justCarakas> mhall119: http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2015/09/28/scumbag-chrome/
<Ridgewing> mhall119: Sorry for the bad spelling of your name ;)
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Whatever happened to popey's 'disco ball' in the corner ? Did he change house or just rooms ?
<pavakpaul> mhall119, Ubuntu browser did better than firefox in fishgl test: https://www.facebook.com/pavakpaul/posts/926155840808526?comment_id=926160167474760&offset=0&total_comments=4&comment_tracking=%7B%22tn%22%3A%22R1%22%7D
<gummygum> QUESTION: how do you guys feel about the 2month ota updates? aren't too far apart at this stage? we have to live with bugs for 2 months
<tathhu> omg it really works :P
<tathhu> mhall119, sorry :P
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Is there a place where we can suggest guests (in the obvious absence of a guest) for the Q&A ? Who's best to get in touch with about that ? i.e. Who's doing the scheduling ?
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Is there going to be a cradle for the convergence phone ? & Why not, when android is kicking butt in this area ?
<mhall119> ubucon.de
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/3208-ubucon-at-fossetcon/
<Ridgewing> ubucon.org
<ahayzen> QUESTION: As iplayer works on ubuntu phone due to Media Source Extensions support.. does NetFlix work ? ;-)
<mhall119> keep the questions coming!
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Is popey and mhall119 watching the badvoltage livestream from Germany tomorrow ?
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Wily Werewolf is pretty close to launch now - can you give us a background as to the promotion by Canonical and how to get involved with Ubuntu Loco groups etc ? And will Mark S. give another keynote ?
<netlore> QUESTION: Why not use Ubuntu Browser... are there any plans to support plugins ?
<Ridgewing> ^ +1
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: When's the next UDS dev summit ?
<Lexicon> QUESTION: Since a browser is a large and complex program and therefore takes a lot of effort to develop and maintain, would it not make more sense to let some organisation, such as the Mozilla Foundation, deal with it and for Canonical to focus on the OS?
<gummygum> QUESTION: any telegram app updates? the telegram app is far behind android or iOS, lots of features are missing in ubuntu
<tathhu> ^ that
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: What's popey and mhall119 doing for Movember ? - will there be a gofundme campaign for popey's moustache ?
<Lexicon> QUESTION: Will Firefox come to the Ubuntu phone?
<pavakpaul> QUESTION: is it possible to include pepperflashplugin-nonfree into ubuntu-restricted-extras? It's very important for chromium. Most people asks me for how they can get flash working in chromium.
<ndg> QUESTION: Do you know what big picture mode in Steam is? Could the mobile UI be used on a TV to allow for greater viewing distance? Is this possible with grid units, or would you have to create a separate UI for TVs?
<netlore> I think the Ubuntu browser is basically a lot of chromium / webkit backend, wjth a QML UI, so it may be worth the development effort to have an well integrated browser... since it's only UI work.
<netlore> That's probably a gross oversimplification.
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Sorry to be rude but could the presenters give their username's on twitter and G+ etc for the good of the community ? Or is that too shallow ?
<justCarakas> QUESTION: what is your favorite app at the moment and what app is at the top op your wishlist
<gummygum> QUESTION: if jolla can make a tablet, why can't canonical?
<Ridgewing> gummygum: That's the edge4K campaign , hush !
<Ridgewing> it's a secret.
<Ridgewing> hi dholbach \o/
<dholbach> hi Ridgewing
<Ridgewing> hi
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: If you could buy the Uber webcam that, DEFINITELY, worked with Ubuntu 100% of the time - which won would you suggest I put on my amazon wishlist ?
<Ridgewing> **one, not won
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: How's Sky - is she feeling the weather ?
<netlore> QUESTION: is anything being done about the memory manement killing apps
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: What kickstarter's or indiegogo's or Patreon's have you seen that really appeal to you ?
<ahayzen> popey, i assume netflix doesn't work due to Encrypted Media Extensions maybe missing?
<Ridgewing> sky seems happy in the backround :) Anyone else see the cat ?
<tathhu> (was telegram-q already answered? :/)
<popey> no
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Will there probably be a an Ubuntu release party in London for the convergence phone, for people to, err, converge ?
<tathhu> (lol)
<Ridgewing> Ghehe :-)
<Ridgewing> good answer popey :)
<ahayzen> Pepper flash is only i386 and amd64 as well not arm IIRC
<tathhu> passwords too?
<Ridgewing> I don't have a pound key anyway :)
<Ridgewing> haha ha.
<tathhu> I'd like to see Ubuntu-tablet so my nexus7 would get more lovE :P
<netlore> QUESTION: Do you know how bad the "Killnig apps" thing is?...Open Podbird, start podcast, Open G+ app start browsing... 10 seconds later podbird stops playing...
<davidcalle> OnHub
<netlore> IE, gets killed.
<Ridgewing> netlore: Could you find a bug in launchpad for that , please. Just for the ref. ?
<popey> netlore: :(
<netlore> I can look up the bug number, it's there already.
<popey>  netlore try using browser, not the g+ app
<Ridgewing> popey, one last question ? come on ?
<popey> Ridgewing: eh?
<ahayzen> mhall119, popey, thanks guys :-)
 * mhall119 kills chrome with prejudice
<Ridgewing> popey: QUESTION: Will there probably be a an Ubuntu release party in London for the convergence phone, for people to, err, converge ?
<Ridgewing> next week I guess , then .
<mhall119> Ridgewing: check loco.ubuntu.com for one
<Ridgewing> will do, thanks.
<netlore> Bug numbers 1449719 & 1474018 refer to this issue... It think others do too.
<Ridgewing> cheers, I'll put that in reddit shownotes - I think someone else does discourse.
<netlore> BTW, I don't mean to ask negative questions... that bug is anoying, but the work on the phone in general is amazing... it's come a long way.
<popey> Ridgewing: ooh, yes, we should hae one
<Ridgewing> Just sayin'
<Ridgewing> convergence only happens one epoch.
<popey> mhall119: that was fun, thanks
<mhall119> netlore: no worries, I know there's some memory leak with the webapps container that makes the phone kill apps more frequently over time, fixing that will definitely help
<Ridgewing> popey, say hi to sky for me :) bye.
<ubuntuBrasil> ola em alguem fala portugues
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-10-02
<SinepRekcus> Sup
<SinepRekcus> Oooooooo
<SinepRekcus> O0
<SinepRekcus> O0O0O0O0O0O
<SinepRekcus> Is anyone there
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-04
<hhhhhjkjkh> hi
<hhhhhjkjkh> helloo
<hhhhhjkjkh> ubuntu
<hhhhhjkjkh> ubuntu thanks
<hhhhhjkjkh> ubuntu God bless you  kkkk
<dpm> bear with us, trying to start the Q&A in a minute
<vitimiti> So I just saw the notice on G+ right on time :D
<dpm> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dpm> hi vitimiti :)
<vitimiti> Hello, dpm
<davidcalle> Hi everyone o/
<dpm> ok, website updated, we'll start the q&a in a minute
<vitimiti> Nice, I can't wait
<vitimiti> Hello, davidcalle
<dpm> o/
<dpm> http://snapcraft.io/
<pavlushka> o/ dpm
<dpm> hey :)
<vitimiti> Oh, I'm adding that page to my favorites :)
<dpm> I forgot to mention before introducing David Calle, but as usual, if you've got questions, remember to prefix them with QUESTION:
<vitimiti> I do have a question I wanna ask, I'll wait for the Q&A part itself
<dpm> vitimiti, no worries, feel free to ask already and we'll queue up the questions. I might have a few questions for David Calle myself, now that we've got him on the hangout :)
<arch-linux> so what's the topic here?
<mhall119> don't wait to ask questions, post them here starting with QUESTION in all caps and they will answer them in ord
<vitimiti> dpm, oh, alright
<mhall119> order
<vitimiti> QUESTION: Are there plans to integrate snap into the ubuntu-sdk-ide like click is? If yes, is there an approximate date for it?
<TreeBasedQuestio> QUESTION: Even though Unity 7 will be the default, will Ubuntu 16.10 come with the Unity 8 desktop session on the iso or will I have to install it as is currently the case on 16.04
<davidcalle> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/snappy-docs/
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any information on the Purism and will Ubuntu mobile be ported over to it? Or is Ubuntu/Canonical involved with them at all? (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/purism-wants-make-truly-open-source-linux-phone)
<arch-linux> Too bad ubuntu isn't a rolling release .
<dragonbite> QUESTION; Ubuntu Phones are sold out.  Any idea when (new or old, I know you can't tell)  something will be available again?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what did you initially do you do at Canonical and how is that different from today?
<tsimonq2> passing time at school
<tsimonq2> lol
<TreeBasedQuestio> QUESTION: Are background app processes on the way and is that something that could be done through snaps?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Sorry I'm late
<vitimiti> Was my question answered? I didn't hear it :I
<vitimiti> Welp, I seem to have missed my question, stupid lag
<Mister_Q> ChloeWolfieGirl o/
<mhall119> vitimiti: it will be available to re-watch on youtube after it's done
<vitimiti> Yeah, I'm rewinding
<vitimiti> Alright, I got it :3
<dragonbite> at the very least, if they make the phone then can port Ubuntu mobile over to it and increase the hardware list it is available on
<dragonbite> even if they make the old (existing) phones available would be good
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Did you ever watch GameMaster? it was a good british show with a good few inuendos aimed at teens who liked video games
<dragonbite> QUESTION: how well is Ubuntu Convergence compared to Microsoft's Continuum?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is Canonical hiring?  What departments?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any updates about the HUD, Messaging things, notifications and new Scopes?
<svij> is there any Q&A without a HUD question? :D ChloeWolfieGirl
<lewciie> @dragonbite http://www.canonical.com/careers
<ChloeWolfieGirl> svij Not if I can help it!
<lewciie> ;)
<mhall119> dragonbite: http://www.canonical.com/careers
<dragonbite> (can't check it out, though, while I'm at work ;) )
<mhall119> yeah, might not want to do that on your work's network
<dragonbite> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Unity8 with Mir work on a lot of old hardware and will it work well on older hardware then ubuntu with unity8? would unity 8 work on computers from 10 years ago, or older?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragonbite: Cheeky
<lewciie> there's 15 positions open in tech/engineering, check when you finish work )
<lewciie> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I've been watching way to much GamesMaster recently and started mirroring it on Vidme because I'm getting obsessed with it
<hiseni> QUESTION: As far as Qt QML is a cross-platform tech, if there is way to compile QML/C++ app written with Ubuntu QML components for MacOS/Windows too? Do you have any plans on that?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is work still being done on alternative hardware for Ubuntu mobile?  The list of abandoned projects the larger list.  Has development moved to where these other products cannot handle it, or is it lack of interest?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is 16.10 still on schedule to being released next week Thursday (13th)?
<pavlushka> dragonbite: you are doing a great job, after you asked the questions, it comes to my mind :p
<pavlushka> dragonbite: rephrase your "QUESTION: is work still being done on alternative hardware for Ubuntu mobile?  The list of abandoned projects the larger list.  Has development moved to where these other products cannot handle it, or is it lack of interest?" please
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<dragonbite> REPHRASE: Is work still active on installing Ubuntu mobile on just about any device, or is it focused on the smaller list of devices. (not sure if that is any clearer)
<svij> QUESTION: Do you look forward to your next meeting in a few minutes? :P
<dragonbite> QUESTION: So when will there be an Ubuntu watch?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What apps would you like to see on ubuntu phone which isnt there yet?
<svij> yeah, time to get worried david! :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any bugs you really wish where solved?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If you could be any Tree what Tree would you be?
<dragonbite> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats your favourite boy band?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: What's the weather like there?
<danialbehzadi> :))
<vitimiti> QUESTION: ubuntu-sdk-ide snap when? :P
<dragonbite> awwww.....
<vitimiti> Hey, mine is real ;_;
<dragonbite> true ^^
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: you got any plans for the weekend?
<vitimiti> Weee
<ChloeWolfieGirl> SNAP ALL THE THINGS! :D
<vitimiti> I'd love to do a sudo snap install ubuntu-sdk-ide
<vitimiti> I'll be waiting for it
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Have you ever found the (speaking) language causing funny outcomes?
<RIP_HARAMBE2016V> QUESTION: Is it possible to run unity8 session on an Ubuntu VM ?
<Hameloid> When will Miracast on MX4 ?
<dragonbite> :)
<dragonbite> If it weren't for the last minute, nothing would get done!
<dragonbite> (or questions would be asked...) :)
<dragonbite> are you trying to get rid of us? ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Can you not leave us if we keep asking questions?
<svij> I can ask dpm a few more questions in the next minutes :P
<Hameloid> thanks
<danialbehzadi> Thanks
<dpm> thanks everyone!
<dragonbite> thanks!
<dragonbite> well that was fun..
<hiseni> Thanks everyone!
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-10-06
<WLBI> hi
<davmor2> WLBI: hi
<WLBI> hi
<WLBI> anybody there? I always miss the QA...
<davmor2> WLBI: it's on Tuesday
<WLBI> Yes and always on thursday I get the twitter email, that there was a post: Community Team Q&A starting in 15 minutes
<WLBI> 2 days to late ;-)
